# Four Lands - Gallery of Heros



## J. Alexander (Oct 19, 2006)

The Characters listed below belong to the Four Lands.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Oct 20, 2006)

*Anniston Van Aalorn*

LG Male Human Paladin[15]  most recent dice rolls

STR 18
DEX 14
CON 13+1@4th=14
INT 14
WIS 11+1@8th+1@12th=13
CHA 18
Roll Lookup

hitpoints: 137
initial hitpoints
additional hitpoints 
11th level hitpoints (1d10+2=12) 
12th level hitpoints (1d10+2=6) 
hitpoints for levelups (1d10+2=9, 1d10+2=5, 1d10+2=6) (further adjusted with 70% rule, +7hp)

Fort: 9+2+4=15
Ref: 5+2+4=11
Will: 5+1+4=10

Init: +1
AC: 27 (28 w/Dodge) [+11 Armor, +4 Shield, +2 Dex]
Weapon: Cudgel +19/+14/+9 to hit, 1d8+4 damage

Skills: 90 total
Animal Handling: 5+3=8
Diplomacy: 15+8=23
Heal: 4+1=5
Knowledge, Nobility: 8+2=10
Knowledge, Plannar(cc): 5+2=7
Knowledge, Religion: 10+2=12
Profession, Lawyer: 5+1=6
Ride: 18+3=21
Sense Motive: 15+1=16

Languages: Illum, Northern Illum, Northern Gaullic

Feats:
[1] Combat Expertise
[1] Dodge
[3] Endurance
[6] Mounted Combat
[9] Improved Disarm
[12] Divine Shield (from Complete Warrior)
[15] Divine Vigor (from Complete Warrior)

Paladin Abilities:
Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Divine Grace, Aura of Courage, Divine Health, Special Mount
Smite Evil, 4/day [+4 to hit, +15 damage]
Lay on Hands, 60hp per day
Turn Undead, 7/day
Remove Disease, 4/week

Spells prepared (unless otherwise specified):
-- Divine Favor
-- Divine Favor
-- Protection from Evil
-- Bull's Strength
-- Magic Circle vs. Evil

Money Carried: 
Pouch of Holding (1000 coin capacity):
-- 280 silver pennies
-- 5 gold royals
-- 10x10gp gems [10,000sp value]
-- 5x25gp gems [12,500sp value]
-- 5x50gp gems [50,000sp value]

Money on Mount:
1000 silver pennies
20 gold royals [2000sp value]
4xeclesiastical warrents [1000sp each]
Roll Lookup

[sblock=Appearance]Anniston is tall and athletic (6' 250lbs), handsome in a noble-ish sort of way, strong chin, wavy dark brown hair cut short, calm honest-looking brown eyes, clean shaven, carries himself with confidence, well spoken.  He wears a heavy brown pilgrim's cloak with an iron holy symbol of the Light showing plain as day (your experienced eye determines that there must be some kind of light or medium armor under the robes, but it is well concealed).  He carries a cudgel that he uses as a walking stick and it looks like he knows how to use it.  When travelling he has a light pack on his back and a battered shield slung over his shoulder.  He could be a noble out roughing it on a religeous pilgrimage, or he could be a monk or priest of some sort.[/sblock]
[sblock=History]Anniston Van Aalorn is of noble birth, the second son of an honorable family in the Northwarden famous for its powerful knights.  He grew up with all of the advantages, but was spared the familial responsibilities that fell primarily to his older brother, Robert, a preeminent ranger knight of the Brotherhood.  

He always felt a connection to the Church of the Light and in his heart he knew he was destined to serve the faith.  As a boy he felt called to an ordained life, but his body was built for combat and his father pushed his "saintly" son into the Order of the Light, rather than allow him to enter the priesthood.  His early career was brilliant.  His skills as a paladin were identified early and encouraged by both the priesthood and the Order of the Light.  

While still a young man he was sent south to the Valley of Light so that his religious formation could be properly maintained.  Eventually he was accepted into the Order of the Defenders of the Faith.  In addition to his martial duties, Anniston was trained as a diplomat and lawyer by his charge and mentor, the Monsignor Nicolai d’Varlier.  Thus groomed by the monsignor, Anniston participated in various diplomatic missions of the Church.  

Anniston Van Aalorn was on a promising career path with the Defenders of the Faith due to both his ability and the political influence that could be brought to bear on his behalf by various Borderlords. For over three years he was considered to be an eventual contender for the Preceptorship of the order itself which caused much grumbling and discontent among the various factions of the valley in the southern lands. Assigned to escort a senior prelate to an important meeting, Anniston and Primate Korlon, were ambushed by unknown parties. As the guards fell defending the Primate, Anniston successfully won free and fought his way back to the Primate’s side just before a figure struck from the shadows laying the Primate on death's door. Seeing their prey fallen, the attackers quickly vanished rather than face the wrath of a Paladin in fury.

Giving what aid he could to the Primate, Anniston proved unable to save his life, despite calling forth his own healing powers. With the death of the Primate, a huge outcry was raised by Anniston’s foes from within and without the church. A trial was held but despite obviously biased and manufactured evidence the ecclesiastical court ruled that while the Knight Anniston did fail in his charge of protecting the Primate, dereliction of duty and malfeasance could not be proven beyond reasonable doubt. Having failed his charge, the court further ruled, the Knight Anniston was to be suspended from the order and charged with presenting proof of his innocence by either proof of divine favor or bringing the individual responsible for the Primate’s death to justice. 

Many pressed for Anniston to be forcibly released from his vows and remanded to the civil courts for prosecution but this movement failed. Unwilling to return to his family in disgrace, Anniston chose to make his way as best he could.  He would seek the proof he needed to rejoin his brethren.

Anniston was forced to relinquish his sword as a symbol that he no longer had the right to bear arms in the name of the Defenders of the Faith.  Furthermore, his tabard was confiscated and his shield was ceremoniously stripped of the coat of arms that signified a full member of the order in good standing.  Thus he no longer enjoyed the rights and privileges he might have had while serving under that banner.  As he was still technically a member of the order he was allowed to keep his signet ring which attested that his vows were intact.

Before leaving, Anniston went to visit his mentor and friend, the Monsignor Nicolai d’Varlier in his lavish apartments overlooking the city.

Nicolai received him, saying, “Anni, you are like a son to me.  If I could execute the atonement myself you know I would do it.  But the Archbishop himself has signed the order and none may release this sentence save His Grace.”

“I know you would, Father.  Do not trouble yourself so.” Anniston said gently, taking the old man’s hands in his own.

Nicolai continued, “Of course you still have your family armor, but I see they have stripped your shield.  Do not fear, my boy, there remain many here who know your heart is true and will remember this day as an injustice.  The Light will ensure that you find friends when you need them.  Take this.” Nicolai hands Anniston a sealed leather sleeve used to transport and protect important documents. “It is a letter written in my own hand bearing my personal seal.  Use it if you need help.”

“Thank you, my friend.  But I cannot accept it.  If this letter should fall into the wrong hands you would suffer.”

A well-tended fire begins to reveal itself in Nicolai’s voice, “Nonsense, I can take care of myself.  I insist that you take it.  It will bring me some measure of peace and I could not bear it if you left with nothing.”

“Very well, I will take it,” replied Anniston, pushing the envelope deep into his pack.

“What else can I do for you, my son?” asked the priest.

“I ask only your blessing,” Anniston said as he kneels before the monsignor.

“Of course you will have my blessing, and my prayers, but there must be something more I can do.  You have only to name it and you will have it if it is in my power to give.”

Anniston pauses in thought and then says, “I have no sword.  You have spoken to me often of your journeys as a mendicant priest in your youth.  I ask for your walking stick, which according to your stories has served you faithfully and perhaps will serve me as well.  In any case it will remind me of you and the reason for this journey that I must make.”

Nicolai steps back in surprise, “All these years I have kept it to remind me of my younger days.  But it does not wish to sit in a corner gathering dust.  I can see that it was meant for greater things.”

Nicolai retrieves the walking stick which is too short to be a proper quarterstaff and perhaps a bit too heavy as well.  It is a heavy wooden cudgel, able to be wielded with one hand or two.  Its age is shown clearly by its darkened color and by its handle worn smooth from countless hands, but it is still sturdy and hard as iron, carved with religious symbols of Saint Cuthburt and of the Light.  It is a rugged walking stick of the sort that a poor pilgrim might use on his journey.  Nicolai continues, “You know from my stories that this cudgel is special.  It is said that this is a finger bone from Saint Cuthburt.”  He points to a light-colored bump in the wood, no longer recognizable as bone or anything else for that matter; it might just as well be a knot in the wood.  “I have tried, but it resists any attempt to accept an enchantment.  Nor could I obtain any information through divination.  It is said that miracles have been attributed to this relic, though in my experience I know of only one power: when the Light is channeled through it, the cudgel is surely endowed by the spirit of Saint Cuthbert.  Take it, with my blessing.  And now you must go, my friend.  Go in the Light; may it ever show you the way through the darkness.”[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment][see also: Paladin's Mount, which describes all equipment carried on the mount]

Food Trunk with food and drink for ship travel (500sp value in food, drink, and misc gear)
Travel Essentials in pack (food, hardtack, watered wine, blanket, comb, mirror, soap, shaving knife, whetstone, flint/steel, length of cord, eating knife, water resistent cloak with hood, etc)
Belt pouch of Holding (1000 coin capacity, see money details in main section)
Iron holy symbol of the Light
(book) A small book of prayers and meditations
(book) Book of Light, c833YL
(book) Discussion of the Light by Abbot Teti
(book) Devotions to the Light by Bishop Beatrice
Everburning Torch, in convenient leather carrying pouch
Signet Ring, The Eternal Order of the Defenders of the Faith
Signet Ring, House Van Aalorn
Letter pouch from Monsignor Nicolai d’Varlier (exact contents unknown)
Large Steel Shield +2 (4159gp)

Cudgel of Saint Cuthburt (relic, value unknown)
-- Non-magical, 1d8 damage, x2 crit, can be used one-handed or two-handed.
-- Special power: As a swift action, the wielder can expend one turn undead attempt to cause the weapon to be under the effect of a Bless Weapon spell (as per the 1st level Paladin spell) for 1 minute per divine spellcasting level of the user.

Armor of the Hand (family heirloom item)
-- Full Plate Armor (1650gp)
-- Enhancement +3 (9000gp)
-- Mithral (9000gp)
-- Glamered (2700gp)
-- Silent Moves (3750gp)
-- Total cost: 26,100gp

History of the Armor of the Hand:

Primate Porton, in his wisdom, drew upon the might and resources of the lands under the Light and beyond.  From the province of Northwarden in the warring and schismatic Borderlands, in the year of the Light 812, he called Freyadin Van Aalorn, now known as Freyadin the Hand, to serve the Light.  The Knight Freyadin become known by all to be selflessly loyal to the Primate and to the Light.  In the fullness of time, Primate Porton recognized the service of Freyadin and took him into his inner circle.  Their relationship was an enigma.  Freyadin did not take the holy orders but he served Primate Porton as body guard, diplomat, and trusted councilor.  So unusual was his role and so trusted their relationship, that eventually the Primate created a position for Freyadin that had never been known before and has not been used since: The Hand.  As The Hand, Freyadin was allowed to carry out personal directives from the Primate and had considerable latitude with respect to executing this office.  When speaking as The Hand, ex cathedra, it was understood that Freyadin represented the office of the Primacy.  It is widely considered among ecclesiastical historians that as a result of this influence, the primacy of Porton became more secular in its precedent. 

In gratitude for this service, Primate Porton commissioned an exquisite suit of full plate armor, made primarily of mithral.  This suit was fashioned with enchantments such that the wearer could change the appearance of the armor.  The armor was further enchanted to not make any sound when moving.  Thus the wearer could appear to be and sound as if he were wearing simple robes or even the finest of courtly dress and yet always remain diligent and able to discharge his knightly duties.

As a gift from his father upon being accepted into the Eternal Order of the Defenders of the Faith, Anniston Van Aalorn, Freyadin's direct descendant 10 generations later, now wears the armor.[/sblock]
[sblock=Paladin's Mount]Augustus (Heavy Warhorse)

HD: 12d8+36 (85 hit points)
initial hitpoint for Paladin´s Mount
additional hitpoints for Paladin´s Mount (2d8+6=9) 
warhorse hitpoints (2d8+6=16)
Init: +1
Speed: 60ft
AC: 24 (-1 size, +1 dex, +14 natural)
Base Attack/Grapple: +9/+15
Attack: hoof +14 melee (1d6+6)
Full Attack: 2 hooves +14 melee (1d6+6) and bite +9 melee (1d4+4)
Space/Reach: 10ft/5ft
Special Attacks: none
Special Qualities: Low-light Vision, Scent, Emapthic Link, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Share Saving Throws, Improved Speed (+10), Command horses (DC=21), Spell Resistance (20)
Saves: Fort +11, Ref +8, Will +5 (share saving throws)
Abilities: STR:22, DEX:13, CON:17, INT:9, WIS:13, CHA:6
Skills: +17 Jump, +10 Listen, +9 Spot
Feats: Endurance, Run, Power Attack, Improved Overrun, (1 more TBD)

Equipment on Mount:
Masterwork longsword
Masterwork military saddle
Money (see main section for details on money)
Saddlebags with 2 weeks rations, 2xbottles of fine wine, bottle of superb brandy, 4-person tent, bedroll, winter blanket, winter clothes, extra pair of boots, suit of fine courtier clothing, extra underclothes, hachet, cooking pot, salt&pepper, tea, 4 eating bowls, large cooking spoon, 4 eating spoons, cooking knife, hunting knife w/sheath, 4 drinking mugs, 50' silk rope, lantern, lamp oil, whetstone, 5 empty small sacks[/sblock]
[sblock=Experience Points]45,000 starting total at 10th level
+1000 = 46,000 (10/31/2006)
+1000 = 47,000 (11/12/2006)
+10,000 = 57,000 (12/24/2006) [advanced to 11th level]
+2500 = 59,500 (3/15/2007)
+7000 = 66,500 (10/03/2007) [advanced to 12th level]
+3000 = 69,500 (02/13/2008)
+5000 = 74,500 (05/08/2008)
+1000 = 75,500 (05/18/2008)
+30,000=105,500 (02/18/2009) [advanced to 15th level][/sblock]


----------



## Canaan (Oct 20, 2006)

*Jaroth Urkas*

Jaroth Urkas, N Male Human Sorc[7]. ElD[8]

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=679180
STR 10
DEX 13
CON 13 
INT 13 +1 (4th level) = 14
WIS 16
CHA 17 +1 (8th level) +1 (12th level) +2 (DM Gift) +4 (Shroud of the Hadeshorn) = 25

hitpoints: 58 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=680583 + http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=684649 + 11th level HP result 2 (rounded to 3 for 70% rule)   + 2 but rounded to 3 for 70% rule at 12th level 

*Armor Class:*

Normal: 11

+ 4 if _shield_ is active (shield bonus)*
+ 6 if _greater mage armor_ is active (armor bonus)*
+ 4 if _barkskin_ is active (natural armor bonus)*
+50% miss chance if _greater invisibility_ is active*
_uncanny dodge_, cannot be flanked (class ability)

* These enhancements stack

Flat-Footed: -1
Touch: 11 + 4 (if shield is active) + 50% miss chance (if _greater invisibility_ is active)

_Initiative:_ +5

*Saves:*

Fort: 6 + 1(con) +4 (resist) = 11 _(+4 against poison and disease from Elder Druid Resistance, if Shroud of the Hadeshorn fails to provide the bonus)_
Ref:  6 + 1(dex) +4 (resist) = 11
Will: 13 + 3(wis) +4 (resist) = 20

*Attacks:* BAB: +7/+2, dam: 1d6+1 18-20x2 (masterwork silver scimitar)

*Skills:* 78 total (+synergies, feats, ability mods and magic items) (My earlier calculation was wrong because I didn't include skill points for being human)

Bluff: 6 (13)
Concentration: 12 (15)
Diplomacy: 5 (18)
Gather Information: 1 (8)
Hide: 0 (6)
Knowledge, Arcana: 18 (20)
Knowledge, History: 7 (12)
Knowledge, Nature: 8 (10)
Listen: 0 (5)
Move Silently: 0 (6)
Search: 5 (7)
Sense Motive: 6 (9)
Spellcraft: 16 (20)
Spot: 0 (5)
Survival:  2 (7)

*Feats:*

[1] Eschew Materials
[1] Improved Initiative
[3] Negotiator
[6] Skill Focus: Knowledge, History
[9] Extend Spell
Item Familiar (bonus feat)
[12] Spell Penetration
[15] Greater Spell Penetration

*Special Abilities:*

_Communication:_  At 1st level, the Elder Druid can invoke _tongues_ and _comprehend languages_ on himself as the spells of the same name, at will.  This is a spell-like ability.

_Druid Fire:_  Once per day per two Elder Druid class levels, as a standard action, the Elder Druid can summon forth a plane of white hot flames similar to a _burning hands_ spell.  This attack takes the form of a 40-foot-long semi-circular burst of fire that deals damage equal to 1d6 per Elder Druid class level plus the Elder Druid's Wisdom modifier.  Creatures in the area of effect can make a Reflex save (DC 20 + Elder Druid's Wisdom modifer) to take half damage.  The fire can affect incorporeal and ethereal creatures, and spell resistance does not apply.  This is a supernatural ability.

_Sense Magic:_  At 3rd level, the Elder Druid can _detect magic_ and _read magic_ as the spells of the same name, at will.  This is a spell-like ability.

_Elder Druid Resistance:_  At 4th level, the Elder Druid's body becomes reistant to poson and disease.  This results in a +4 resistance bonus to saving throws against poison and disease.  This is an Extraordinary ability.

_Uncanny Dodge:_  Cannot be flanked

*Spells Known:* 9/5/5/4/4/4/3/2

0-6/day _amanuensis, arcane mark, launch item, mage hand, prestidigitation, mending, light, disrupt undead, message_ [DC 17]; 1st-8/day _ entangle, ebon eyes, identify, magic missile, shield_ [DC 18]; 2nd-8/day _protection from arrows, detect thoughts, see invisibility, barkskin, knock_ [DC 19]; 3rd-8/day _greater mage armor, protection from energy, call lightning, water breathing_ [DC 20]; 4th-7/day _ice storm, invisibility greater_, _dimensional anchor_, _dimension door_ [DC 21]; 5th-7/day _commune with nature, control winds_, _private sanctum, wall of force_ [DC 22]; 6th-7/day _dispel magic, greater_, _repulsion, mislead_; [DC 23]; 7th-5/day _control weather, limited wish_ [DC 24]


*Possessions:*

_Shroud of the Hadeshorn:_  Jaroth wears a magical cloak given him on initiation into his Order.  It grants him a +4 enhancement bonus to charisma, a +4 resistance bonus to saves, a +5 enhancement bonus to move silently and hide checks, and a constant _endure elements_ effect.  The _Shroud of the Hadeshorn_ is not unique, but each member of the Order of the Elder Druids wears one.  They were initially created as relics of the Order by its founders in a ritual meant to bond the wearer to the Order's timeless call.  Each shroud was dipped into the black waters of the magical pool, the Hadeshorn, in the center of the Old Forrest.  A ritual was performed that infused the magics of the pool into the shrouds, thereby providing their enhancements, but also their curse.  All Elder Druids are bound to return to the Hadeshorn when their final time has come, there to remain for all eternity to provide timeless advice to future generations of Elder Druids, forever robbed of their just rewards in the afterlife.  In the Hadeshorn, their souls are tormented as the droning press of time whittles away their sanity.  Some become insane and others become terrors to horrific to behold.  But should a living Elder Druid ever need the advice of the Ancients, it is to the Hadeshorn that one goes.

_Darkrazor:_  Darkrazor has a "bad boy" complex.  It thinks its all tough (hence its chosen name), but it would rather examine rare runes or substances than fight, if it had its druthers.  No matter how hard Jaroth tries to convince Darkrazor to embrace its inner nerdiness, Darkrazor's stubborn demeanor won't allow it to.  Many a time, Jaroth has been in the middle of a life or death battle when Darkrazor would see something interesting and Jaroth would hear in his head, "pardon me, Jaroth, but what's that over there?"

"What?" Jaroth would think back to Darkrazor nearly failing to dodge a blow.

"That shiny, sparkly thing over there, behind the ogre with the two-handed waraxe--oooo, watch that axe!--Is that alchemical silver?" 

Jaroth would roll his eyes, "O be quiet! I'm trying not to bleed on the stone floor.  Pay attention!"

Darkrazor is Jaroth's item familiar.  Jaroth has invested his life energy into Darkrazor.  Darkrazor has increased sapience and the following ability scores: Int: 12, Wis: 12, Cha: 16.  It can see and hear in a 60-foot radius as if it were a creature and grants Jaroth the _alertness_ feat.  Darkrazor communicates with Jaroth telepathically in a recognizable language out to 120 feet and can speak audibly in Common.  It can speak, read, and understand the Old Tongue.  Darkrazor may also communicate using basic emotions or feelings.  It may try to tell Jaroth of danger, for example, by putting forth a feeling of fear.  It can only communicate in this manner while being carried by Jaroth.  Darkrazor has an Ego Score of 7.  

He wears a hip satchel with a shoulder strap.  In the satchel he carries:

-- 3 flasks of acid, 
-- 4 flasks of alchemist's fire, 
-- 4 sunrods, 
-- 1 tanglefoot bags, 
-- 4 thunderstones 
-- 3 tindertwigs.  

He made these alchemical items using the lore of the old ways, combining the elemental powers of the earth (basically crude science).  This is part of the lore he learned among his order.  He also wears soft leather boots.  He carries a waterskin and his satchel also contains trail rations and flint and steel, several pieces of parchment and ink and quill.  He also carries in his satchel some soap, and eating utensils.  He also carries a rosewood box.  

In the Port of Amster in the United Provinces from J. Calon, Bookseller, Jaroth purchased _Demons, Devils, Elves and Dwarves_ and _My Life As a Historian_ by Silas Frazier.  He also purchased there four other tomes detailing history and geography and he copied some rare scrolls written by a lady called "Mistress of the Desert Springs" The appear to be dated around 800 YL and deal with the geography and area called "The Wildlands". The Wildlands are a series of hills, mountains, marshes etc running from the west coast to the border of Karshal and bewteen the elven lands, most notable the HeartWood, and R'Kashi, the United Proviecnes and the Confederated states. She also goes into some detail describing the various clans and tribes of R;kashi and their ancesteral spirits as well as know desert spirits. Great detail is given to the conflict between the desert tribes and the elves over wood.

Also in the Port of Amster, Jaroth provisioned himself for a long sea voyage, including dried meats, tinned vegetables, a blank book, an extra quill, extra ink and a watertight chest.

*Money:*

Gold Royals:  246
Silver Pennies: 500 + 7,000 [http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=700156] = 6,964
Copper Pennies: 5

*XP:* level 120,000

*Brief History:*

Jaroth Urkas was orphaned as a toddler.  He was too young to remember what had happened exactly.  All he remembers is flames and his mother screaming for help.  His first real memories are those from his childhood growing up in an Eastland village, raised in a dwarven orphanage.  Being human, and tall for his kind to boot, despite the warmth the dwarves gave him, he never truly felt like he belonged there.  On his 14th birthday, he struck out on his own, guided by his intuition.  Lost and alone in the wilderness, he met a hermit, named Grothe, and became fast friends with him.  Life was tough in the wilderness, but Jaroth and Grothe managed.  Grothe taught him the secrets of the natural world.  Jaroth learned he had a knack for debate and persuasion through argument and logic.  But there was always something different about Jaroth.  He had the spark of magic.  And it soon manifested itself.  

During a terrible hail storm, he and Grothe were caught outdoors.  Soon they were being pelted with apple sized hailstones.  Running for cover, Grothe fell and twisted his ankle.  Jaroth came to his rescue, putting his arms above his head to shield off the hailstones, a shimmer appeared in the air just above his head and the hailstones were smashed onto it.  Jaroth picked up Grothe and carried him all the way back to their cottage.  Grothe was very thankful and supportive of his magical friend thereafter.

Shortly after that incident, Grothe send a message to someone he told Jaroth was "an old friend."  Two weeks later, a dark enigmatic man arrived, draped in a billowing black cowled cloak and black robes.  "This man is Cirrus Oakwand.  Go with him Jaroth.  He will teach you more of the natural ways than I could possibly and he will teach you to hone your natural gifts."

Jaroth was skeptical at first, but over the two weeks that Cirrus stayed with them, he learned to like the man.  He was kind and very knowledgeable about the old ways and the natural world.  He spoke of healing the rifts between the races and safeguarding the old ways for future generations.  At the end of the visit, Jaroth went with him.  After years of study, Jaroth has become a new member of Cirrus Oakwand's order and has donned his own billowing black cowled cloak and robe.

During that time, Jaroth learned the fine art of diplomacy and negotiation and the deep history of The 4 Lands.  "Always be alert for signs of history repeating itself." Cirrus taught him.  "For often you can divine the future by knowing the past."  Jaroth received training with the scimitar, the weapon of choice for the Order of Elder Druids.  And on his initiation, he was given his very own masterfully folded silver scimitar.

As his first mission, Jaroth had to travel to the Old Forrest from the Keep of the Elder Druids far to the south and dip his Scimitar in the waters of the Hadeshorn to awaken it.  It was a harrowing journey fraught with peril.  Jaroth nearly did not survive.  When he arrived at the Hadeshorn, he was plagued by nightmares.  Cirrus warned him to sleep at a distance from the Hadeshorn to avoid its ill effects.  But even at a distance, it called to him in his slumber.  One of the Ancients came to him in dream and revealed a secret.  To this day, Jaroth knows not the meaning of the images the Ancient put in his head.  Were they past or future?

The following morning, Jaroth dipped his scimitar into the waters of the Hadeshorn.  The waters started frothing.  They became turbulent and a moaning was on the wind.  One of the Horrors was stirring within the waters.  Just then, his scimitar was awakened.  Jaroth fled the Hadeshorn, but the memory of the Horror rising from the waters of the Hadeshorn is still with him to this day.

His scimitar revealed its name to him, Darkrazor.  Jaroth bonded himself to Darkrazor and carries Darkrazor with him. 

Jaroth is tall, perhaps 6'3" and leanly built.  Not thin.  Rather, athletic.  He has a short cropped beard and deep blue, penetrating eyes.  He wears the weight of his 32 years heavily.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

*Vadric Elareon*
_Warrior-Priest and Knight of the Light, Military Attache to Patriach Grappien of Eastmarch_
_Neutral Good Human Male Cleric 14_
_XPs: 99,500/105,000_

[sblock=Experience Earned]
Start 45,000
+ 1000 (10/31/06 roleplay award)
+1000 (11/12/06 roleplay award)
+10,000 (12/24/06 award)
+2500 (3/15/07 roleplay award)
+7000 (10/03/07 award)
+3000 (02/13/08 award)
+30,000 (02/18/09 award)
Total = 99500[/sblock]

*Age:* 28
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6 ft. 1 in.
*Weight:* 195 lb.
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Blonde to Light Brown
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 14 [+2] 
*DEX:* 13 [+1]
*CON:* 14 [+2]
*INT:* 13 [+1]
*WIS:* 24 [+7]	(+3 level increase, +2 periapt, +2 DM bonus, +1 DM apology bonus)
*CHA:* 16 [+3]
Roll Lookup

*HP: 115* 59 + 6 + 8 + 14 (6 for Level 13, 8 for Level 14) + 28 CON
*Armor Class:* 23 (10 base + 9 armor + 3 shield + 1 dex)
- Flat-footed AC: 22
- Touch AC: 11
*Initiative:* +5
*BAB:* +10/+5
*Atttack:*
- Warsong +15/+10 (1d8+4+1d6 fire/17-20)
- Crossbow +11 (1d8/19-20)

*Speed:* 20' (30’ base)

*FORT:* +11 (9 base + 2 con)
*REFL:* +5 (4 base + 1 dex)
*WILL:* +16 (9 base + 7 wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_
- _Aura: Overwhelming Good Aura_
- _Turn Undead 13/day_
- _Spellcasting_
- _Spontaneous Casting (Cure)_
- _Domain Powers_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Improved Initiative_
- _Extra Turning _
3rd Level
- _Extend Spell_
6th Level
- _Divine Metamagic: Extend_
9th Level
- _Extra Turning _
12th Level
- _Divine Metamagic: Persistent_

*Skills:* 
Concentration +19 (17 ranks, +2 con)
Diplomacy +17 (14 ranks, +3 cha)
Heal +13 (6 ranks, +7 wis)
Knowledge (Arcana) +8 (7 ranks, +1 int)
Knowledge (History) +6 (5 ranks, +1 int)
Knowledge (Religion) +13 (12 ranks, +1 int)
Spellcraft +10 (7 ranks, +1 int, +2 synergy)

*Languages:*
- _Illum, Northern Gaullic_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
- Full Plate +1(-5 ACP, 50lb)
- Shield, heavy +1 (-1 ACP, 15lb)
*Melee weapons*
- Warsong, adamantine flaming keen longsword +2 (1d8+4+1d6 fire/17-20, 3lb)
- Morningstar (1d8+2/20, 6lb)
- Dagger (1d4+2/19-20, 10ft, 1lb)

*Ranged weapons*
- Light Crossbow (1d8/19-20, 80ft, 4lb)
- 30 Bolts (3lb)

*Equipment*
- Handy Haversack
- Ring of Sustenance
- Periapt of Wisdom
- Explorer’s Outfit (8lb)
- Cleric’s Vestments (6lb)
- Bedroll (5lb)
- Flint & steel (0lb)
- Beltpouch (1/2lb)
- Waterskin (4lb)

*Other Goods & Gear*
- Chest of provisions for journey (200sp)

Weight Carried: 
Remaining money: 
96sp, 17gp
4 x ecclesiastical notes (1000sp each)
Bag of semi-precious gemstones (17 stones, total value 2000sp)
Purse of Holding (it contains 250 silver pennies, capable of holding 1000 coins)
Small Packet: 5 (50gp) and 5 (100gp) warrants. 


*Spellcasting*
Domains: Good, War 
- _Good:_ +1 caster level on all spells with _Good_ descriptor.
- _War:_ Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longsword), Weapon Focus (Longsword)

Spells Per Day:
- _0-Level (DC17): 6_
- _1st Level (DC18): 7+1 domain_
- _2nd Level (DC19): 7+1 domain_
- _3rd Level (DC20): 6+1 domain_ 
- _4th Level (DC21): 5+1 domain_
- _5th Level (DC22): 4+1 domain_ 
- _6th Level (DC23): 4+1 domain_
- _7th Level (DC24): 3+1 domain_

[sblock= Typical Spells Prepared]
- _0-Level:_ Detect Magic x 3, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- _1st Level:_ Bless, Command, Remove Fear, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist, Doom + Protection from Evil
- _2nd Level:_ Consecrate, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence, Resist Energy, Align Weapon + Spiritual Weapon
- _3rd Level:_ Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Prayer, Dispel Magic, Dispel Magic + Magic Vestment 
- _4th Level:_ Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Death Ward, Divine Power, Air Walk + Holy Smite
- _5th Level:_ Break Enchantment, Righteous Might, True Seeing, Spell Resistance + Flame Strike 
- _6th Level:_ Banishment, Heal, Vigorous Circle, Heroes' Feast + Blade Barrier
- _7th Level:_ Holy Word, Monster Summoning VII, Ethereal Jaunt + Power Word: Blind
[/sblock]

*Description*
Vadric definitely looks more the part of a knight than a priest. He is tall and muscular, with fine, handsome features. He has curly hair of sandy hue, and his eyes are the brown of soft suede leather. He is most often dressed in full plate armor and carries shield and sword, over which he wear his knight’s surcoat bearing the arms of the Knights of Light. He is never without at least one holy symbol bearing the symbol of his patron, Hieroneous.





*Background*
The Elareon family, once the powerful earl of Elareon, have in recent generations fallen on hard times. Three generations after the end of the Consolidation Wars, as a result of the loss of land and crushing taxes, the Elareon family sold their ancestral home near the city of Tiale and moved to the eastern reaches. Giving up the rich productive farmland that was their patrimony, the family bought vast acres of poor pastures and scrubby hills. Rebuilding the family’s life and income stream took generations. The hard work paid off though, and the lands bought by the family became fruitful and productive. The foresight of the older generations left a new legacy of a modest size manor house, productive orchards of apple and walnuts and six small satellite farms that were home to the family’s cattle and sheep.

Growing up along the Eastern Borders meant that at a young age, Vadric was introduced to skirmish warfare. Reaching manhood he was assigned as an officer with the family levees; when they were called upon to combat marauding dwarves, Vadric experienced his first life or death fight...and came away with a near death injury.

After this life changing experience, Vadric decided to join the church and devote his life to his patron Saint Heironeous. With the passage of years, Vadric found himself drawn into conflict after conflict with marauding bands of orcs and ogiers and dwarves along the Valley’s eastern border. Distinguishing himself in these border skirmishes and in open battle, Vadric was knighted by the Patriarch of Eastland for his noble services and was given memberships into the Knights of the Light. Choosing to stay within the ecclesiastical circle instead of one of the branches of the order, Vadric bears only the title of Knight and has no command authority within the military hierarchy of the Knights of the Light. Still, his position within the church and his experience ensure that his words carry weight, even though they are not spoken with the actual voice of command.

Evntually, his great combat experience and his noble heritage landed Vadric the position of military attaché to the Patriarch of Eastland, where he advises on military issues. His experience, especially fighting non-humans, proved quite invaluable, and he excelled at his posting.

Not long ago, Patriarch Grappien, an elderly man in his 80's, summoned Elareon into his office and announced that he was posting Elareon to Westmarch in the Borderlands. No reason was given other than he is to send all reports of ogiers and orcs and any type of humanoids that he can develop intelligence on. Passing to Elareon a small notebook made of black calves hide with silver bindings he told Vadric: "Write your letters and reports to me in this. They will arrive much quicker". Patriarch Grappien then dismissed the priest and in parting said "Arrangements have been made for you to take ship at Brightlaw, in the Confederation, and sail to Westmarch. Let me know if you need anything" 

Since that fateful day when Vadric set sail on the , the knight-priest has been in almost constant peril. He has found himself shipwrecked, in combat with demons, undead and other dark forces, and found himself consorting with those that he does not trust and who he would have, just short weeks before, considered evil. Still, the cleric has also found himself stalwart new companions in arms...the paladin Anniston Van Aalron, the ranger Bertrand Brookmead, and the bard Finnian Douglas.

*Prized Possessions*
*Warsong (Longsword +2, flaming keen – adamantine)*
Warsong is wrought completely of adamantine, from its black, diamond-edged blade to its leather wrapped pommel. A masterfully balanced and deadly sharp weapon, Vadric undertook a quest sometime after his life-changing experience to recover the blade from an ancient weapon’s cache that had been forgotten long ago. The adamantine blade makes a unique ringing when it contacts other weapons, thus leading to the weapon’s name. On command, the blade of the sword is wreathed in silvery-gold flames...Vadric believes it to be the holy, cleansing flame of Hieroneous.

Warsong:




*Valorous Plate (Full Plate+1) and Bladeward (Heavy Shield +1):* These two items have been in the Elareon family for many generations. Both are masterfully crafted of fine oil-slaked steel of mottled silvery-blue hue, the color having been melded into metal itself, instead of merely enameled as found on many lesser armors. Both shield and armor have the Elareon coat of arms, a stylized silver wyvern, inlaid prominently into them.

*Traveller’s Ring (Ring of Sustenance) and Traveller’s Pack (Handy Haversack):* These two items were given to Vadric by the Church of the Light, to help facilitate the large amount of travel that Vadric has been required to do as part of his various assignments. The ring is a simple band of silver and steel, and the pack looks like nothing more than a well worn (if high quality) backpack.

*Pearl of Clarity (Periapt of Wisdom):* Given to Vadric as a gift  several years previous by one of his mentors, Bishop Charles Tolliver, Vadric continuously wears the necklace in fond remembrance of his friend. He feels that the necklace gives him a clarity and focus that he is not normally capable of. The silvery-black pearl is quite large and a perfect sphere, and is mounted in a triple linked chain of artistically wrought platinum.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 20, 2006)

*Finnian Douglas*

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=685848
[sblock=Finnian Douglas]

Male Human Bard 8 / Swashbuckler 3 / Lyric Thaumaturge 3; CR 14;
Medium Humanoid (Human); AL NG;
Experience Points: 94500 (next level: 105000);
[sblock=XP Breakdown]
Start 45,000
 + 1000 (10/31/06 roleplay award)
 +1000 (11/12/06 roleplay award)
 +10,000 (12/24/06 award)
 +2500 (3/15/07 roleplay award)
 +7000 (10/03/07 award)
 +3000 (2/13/08 award)
 +25000 (2/28/09 restart award)
Total = 94500
[/sblock]

Age: 24
Height: 6 ft.
Weight: 178 lb.
Eyes: Green
Hair: Auburn
Skin: Fair

HD 11d6+3d10+42; hp 117;
[sblock]
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=688978
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=804783
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1297809
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1962651/
[/sblock]

Str 14(+2)
Dex 16(+3) +1@4th lvl
Con 16(+3) +1@12th lvl
Int 16(+3)
Wis 14(+2) +1 bonus
Cha 20(+5) +1@8th lvl +2 Holiday bonus 1/1/08

Init +3; Spd 30 ft/x4;
AC 18 (+5 armor, +3 dex), touch 13, flat-footed 15;
Base Atk/Grapple +11/+13;

Full Attack +15/+10/+5 One-handed (1d6+3;15-20/x2, Keen Rapier +1),
 or +15/+10/+5 One-handed  (1d4+2;19-20/x2, Masterwork dagger),
 or +14/+9/+4 One-handed (1d3+2;20/x2, Unarmed Strike),
 or +15/+10/+5 Two-handed (1d6+2;20/x3, Masterwork composite shortbow [+2]);

*Saves:*
Fort +10 (6 base + 3 con + 1 resistance), 
Ref +15 (10 base + 3 dex + 1 grace + 1 resistance), 
Will +13 (10 base + 2 wis + 1 resistance);

*Languages:* Southern Gaullic, Trade Tongue, Aram, Dashai, Illum, Old Tongue, Northern Gaullic

*Skills:*
 Balance¹ *+10* (5 ranks + 3 Dex + 2 Tumble),
 Bluff¹ *+18* (13 ranks + 5 Cha),
 Climb¹ *+8* (6 ranks + 2 Str),
 Decipher Script *+7* (4 ranks + 3 Int),
 Diplomacy¹ *+24* (13 ranks + 5 Cha + 2 Bluff + 2 Sense Motive + 2 Knowledge [Nobility]),
 Gather Information¹  *+12* (7 ranks + 5 Cha),
 Jump¹ *+9* (5 ranks + 2 Str + 2 Tumble),
 Knowledge (arcana) *+13* (10 ranks + 3 Int),
 Knowledge (history) *+10* (7 ranks + 3 Int),
 Knowledge  (nobility) *+10* (7 ranks + 3 Int),
 Listen¹ *+13* (11 ranks + 2 Wis),
 Perform (Singing) *+22* (17 ranks + 5 Cha),
 Sense Motive¹ *+16* (14 ranks + 2 Wis),
 Spellcraft *+16* (11 ranks + 3 Int + 2 Knowledge Arcana),
 Swim¹ *+9* (7 ranks + 2 Str),
 Tumble *+18* (13 ranks + 3 Dex + 2 Jump),
 Use Magic Device *+10* (5 ranks + 5 Cha).

*Feats:*
 hb) Extra Music,
  lt) Captivating Melody,
 12) Clap of Thunder (reserve),
  9) Improved Unarmed Strike,
  6) Lingering Song,
  1) Melodic Casting (Use Perform in place of Concentration, Cast spells while using Bardic Music),
  3) Versatile Performer (Oratory, String Instruments, & Percussion Instruments),
 sw) Weapon Finesse.[/sblock]
[sblock=Special Attacks & Special Qualities: ]
 **Spellcasting:*You can cast bard spells while wearing light armor without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance.

 **Bardic Knowledge(Ex):* You possess a special Knowledge skill for stray bits of trivia. This Knowledge check is 1d20+13.

 **Bardic Music:* Performances can create varied magical effects 15 times per day.
  ¤_ Countersong(Su):_ You can counter any sonic or language-dependent magical effect. Anyone within 30 feet can use your Perform check in place of their saving throw. You can maintain a countersong for 10 rounds.

  ¤_ Fascinate(Sp):_ You can fascinate 3 creature(s) within 90 feet. If you beat their Will save with a Perform check, they will listen quietly for up to 7 round(s).

  ¤_ Inspire Courage(Su):_ While singing, all allies who can hear you gain a +2 morale bonus to saving throws against charm and fear effects, and a +2 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls. The effect lasts as long as you sing plus 5 rounds.

  ¤_ Inspire Competence(Su):_ You can help an ally succeed at a task. They get a +2 competence bonus to skill checks as long as they are able to see and hear you and are within 30 feet. This can be maintained for 2 minutes.

  ¤_ Suggestion(Sp):_ You can make a suggestion (as the spell) to a creature you have already fascinated. Will save (DC 17 negates).

  ¤_ Inspire Greatness (Su):_ You can inspire incfreased fighting ability to yourself or an ally within 30'. Being gains 2 HD (d10s) with temp hit points, a +2 competanc bonus to attacks, and a +1 competance bonus on Fortitude saves.

 **Grace(Ex):* When wearing light or no armor, and carrying a light load you gain a +1 competence bonus on Reflex saves.

 **Insightful Strike(Ex):* When wearing light or no armor, and carrying a light load you gain a +3 as a bonus on damage rolls with any light or finesseable weapons. You do not gain this bonus to damage against creatures immune to critical hits.

 **Bonus Spells:* Gain one additional 1st-level & 2nd-level bard spell slot per day.

 **Spell Secret:* Add one additional 1st & 2nd level spell known from Sorceror/Wizard spell list.[/sblock]
[sblock=Spell Info: ]
Spells per Day: 3, 6, 5, 4, 2
Spells Known (6, 5, 5, 4, 3):
*0th level* - Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
*1st level* - Charm Person, Cure Light Wounds, Healthful Rest, Magic Missile, Remove Fear
*2nd level* - Cure Moderate Wounds, Detect Thoughts, Invisibility, Rainbow Beam, Sound Burst
*3rd Level* - Confusion, Cure Serious Wounds, Haste, Wounding Whispers
*4th Level* - Cure Critical Wouds, Dimension Door, Resonating Bolt[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment: ]
*Battle's Wit* (Keen Rapier +1)
 The blade which Finnian calls Battle's Wit is a mystery to him. This finely crafted courtier's blade is unadorned with a grip and guard designed for functionality as well as the flash expected to be mated to such a blade. Battle's Wit appears to be a new made blade, but no maker's mark can be found and no smith claims the work as his own or that of anyone he knows.
 Finnian claimed the blade from a Republic bravo that had been sent specifically to kill him. The bravo set upon him on the road as Finnian was following the trail of the theft of several valuable artworks which had led him into the Republic. 'Bloody Oliver' - as the bravo was locally known for his reputation as a sword-for-hire with a lack of conscience - set upon Finnian as he was leaving a wealthy merchant's estate who had also been robbed recently. Though Finnian was no slouch with a blade, Oliver deserved his reputation and pressed Finnian nearly beyond his ability. In the end, two things conspired to allow Finnian to prevail. The first was Oliver's overconfidence in not believing that a 'mere minstrel' could prove to be a worthy challenge. The second was the gift of mail from the Duke of Cassan which had been provided for just such an eventuality for when Oliver finally began to take Finnian seriously the mail turned several strong thrusts into mere bruises and minor cuts.
 When Finnian claimed the blade, he noted that it was a true masterpiece of the bladesmith's art and began seeking the history of the blade. So far that history has eluded him providing him only with endless hours of frustrating speculation.

*The Gleaming Guardian* (Mithril Light Fortification Chain Shirt +1)
 When Finnian proved to be a capable agent and loyal friend, the Duke of Cassan had this mail shirt made for him. It was designed to be easily hidden for those times when it would be undiplomatic to be seen wearing armor yet still need the protection of armor. He also asked the priests of the Light bless the mail to be able to turn the stealthy blade or lucky strike to keep its wearer more or less unscathed. In his activities for the Duke, Finnian has had several occasions to thank the Light for the Duke's gift.

*Wanderer's Ward* (Vest of Resistance +1 with continuous Endure Elements)
 Knowing their son was going to be living a lot of his life on the road, Finnian's parents asked the family chaplain if he knew of anything which would protect their son from some of the hardships. What the chaplain suggested was something known as a Wanderer's Ward.
 A Wanderer's Ward is a vest that the priests of the Light bless to provide its wearer an increased ability to resist the hazards of the road and keep the wearer comfortable no matter how extremely inclement the weather became.

*Traveler's Pack* (Handy Haversack)
 While Finnian was studying more on how to control the gift of magic in Kell, he picked up one of these wonderful devices. The lessening of the weight that Finnian would be required to carry was merely a bonus to Finnian. The main benefit as far as Finnian is concerned is the ability to protect the many instruments he carries from the damage that could be caused by the hazards of the road.

*Traveler's Ring* (Ring of Sustenance)
 Another acquisition of Finnian's while he was studying in Kell. Finnian acquired it so he could pack more instruments in his pack in place of the rations that most traveler's are required to carry.

*Talon* (Masterwork D'ashai Dagger)
 A gift from the D'ashai general whom Finnian saved, this dagger is one of his most prized possessions. The general gifted it to Finnian remarking that sometimes even a songbird needs a sharp talon. Therefore, Finnian promptly named the dagger Talon.
 The dagger is one of the finest examples of the D'ashai's bladesmith craft with an ornate guard and Finnian's own golden harp & thrush crest inset in the hilt framed by the silken cord hilt wrappings. Although a Gwyneddian, the dagger is a mark of safe passage for him within the D'ashai Empire.

*Money Pouch* (Pouch of Holding 2500 coin capacity)
Letter of Introduction from the Duke of Cassan
228 gold royals
100 silver pennies
2 diamonds (500 gold royal value each)

Locket with Duchy of Cassan and Royal House of Gwynedde Crests on opposite sides

Masterwork Lute
Masterwork Traveling Harp
Masterwork Dulcimer
Masterwork Bodhran
Masterwork Finger Cymbals
Instrument Case for each Instrument

Masterwork Composite Shortbow (Mighty +2)
Quiver with 20 Arrows
Quiver with 20 Silver Arrows

Tuning Fork
Dulcimer Key and Hammers
Spare Instrument Strings
Spare Drum Skins
Masterwork Instrument Crafting Tools

Explorer's Outfit (x2)
Traveler's Outfit (x2)
Courtier's Outfit (x2)
Noble's Outfit (x2)
Assorted Male Jewelry (750 gpv)
Signet Ring (Harp & Thrush symbol)

Spell Component Pouch
Mapcase & Writing Kit
Scrolls & Books of Music and History
Culture of the Dragonship Peoples of the Far North by Berlei
Atlas of the North
Blank Book (x2)
Parchment (20 sheets)
Sealing Wax
Box of Chalk (10 pieces)
Box of Charcoal Stix (10 Pieces)

Bedroll & Winter Blanket
Sea Chest with Luxury Provisions
Tinderbox
Steel Teapot (8 cups) & Teaball
Package of Balancing Tea
Package of Purifying Tea
Everburning Lantern
Alchemist's Fire (10 Flasks)
Holy Water (10 Vials)
Weapon & Armor Care Kit
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background: ]
Finnian Douglas had the fortune to be born to a minor noble family of the Gwynedde Kingdom. It was, however, his misfortune to be born the third son of said family. Noble families, being what they are, always want at least one son to ensure the continuance of the family line and generally welcome a second son. But a third son in a minor noble family where holdings and positions are limited has to find some other way to make his way once he achieves maturity.

This is not to say that Finnian was unloved. To the contrary, his family loved him well and provided him with the same tutors his older brothers had. The training he received was therefore the equal of any young noble of the land in the hopes of preparing him to serve in some sort of official capacity with a more powerful noble. Finnian absorbed the teachings in history and geneology along with the basics of swordplay. 

While the training emphasized the heavy armor and weapons the knights of the kingdom favored, Finnian was drawn to the lighter weight weapons favored by the courtiers. But it was the tales and epics of the past put into song that interested him the most.

His parents nearly despaired of their daydreaming youngest son, seeing the promise of a diplomatic career disappearing into the flighty whims of a budding wandering minstrel. Then a totally unexpected thing happened. Finnian touched the true magic. The Light had blessed him with the ability to become a bard. This development meritted new tutors be brought in to teach the use of the Light given ability and further instruction from the family chaplain to strengthen Finnian's grounding in the Light. When Finnian finally reached the age of maturity, his training in the bardic arts was fully accomplished and a more intensive training in the fighting arts of the lightly armored warrior was imparted to give him more of a chance to defend himself while traveling through the more dangerous territories.

Finnian's first adventure was to accompany his father and the Duke of Cassan on a diplomatic mission to coordinate a joint venture with the D'ashai Empire. They were to ferret out an overly ambitious bandit lord who had set himself up in the disputed territory between Gwynedde and D'ashai. They were also there to keep order within the troops so as to prevent any incident from occurring which might spark the renewal of the war between the two countries. Finnian served with distinction, even managing to disrupt an ambush of the D'ashai general long enough to let the general cut his way out. The Duke of Cassan was pleased enough with Finnian's service to take him on for some further sensitive work for the Kingdom.

In the several years since, Finnian has become a wandering agent of the Light with close ties to Gwynedde and the Duke of Cassan. While performing his duties, Finnian has become equally comfortable among the intrigues of various courts as well as the rough amenities of the roadside campsite. He has studied the various peoples of the Four Lands and collected a vast store of legends and histories. But no matter how much he learns, his appetite to learn has never been filled, and he is always listening for new stories and lore to add to his repetoire.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2006)

*Bertrand Brookmead*

Male Human Ranger 9/Rogue5
CG Alignment
Origin Highgate Borderlands
Residence ‘Sweetbrook’ near Roark’s Drift

101,001/105,000[sblock=Experience Points]45,001 + 1000 (10/31/06 roleplay award) +1000 (11/12/06 roleplay award) +10,000 (12/24/06 award)+2500 (3/15/07 lull into stupor award)+1500 (8/223/07 name of the 'boy' remembered) +7000 recent battle awards 10-3-07)+3000 role play award for meeting with Lady and Elf.+30,000 for March 2009 reboot.[/sblock]

Str 16 
Dex 18 (+1 for 4th Level)
Con 14 (+1 for award of Aug. 17, 2008)
Int 14 
Wis 16 (+1 for 8th Level)(+1 for 12th level)
Cha 16
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=678587

Hit Points 8+7d8+5d6 (64+28Con)   http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=678660
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=686427
11th level Hit Points (1d8=6) 
12th Level Hit points (1d8=7) 

Total Hit Points: 115


AC 22, Touch 16, Flat 17 Damage Reduction 1/-
Init +4 
BAB +12/+7/+2, Grap +16
Speed 30 
Fort +9, Ref +14, Will +7 

+17/+12/+7 (+14/+9/+4 2-weapon)  Melee, +2 Cold Iron Flail, 1d8+5, 20/x2
+16/+11/+6 (+13/+8/+3 2-weapon) Melee, +1 Hand Axe, 1d6+5 (+4 2-weap), 20/x3

+17/+12/+7 Ranged, MW Mighty Composite Longbow, 1d8+4, 20/x3, 110'r 

Dirty Blond colored hair worn short, gray eyes, fair skin/tanned face/arms. Medium Build

[sblock=Skills] 159   12x(6+2Int+1Race)+5x(8+2Int+1Race)

Speaks Trade Language, Trade Dwarf, Illum, Northern Illum, Old Tongue, Northern Gaullic, Southern Gaullic, Confederation, Aram

Appraise (2+2Int)
Balance (2+4Dex+2Syn)
Bluff (5+3Cha)
Climb (2+3Str+2Syn Involving Ropes)
Concentration (5+1Con)
Craft (+2Int)
Decipher Script (1+2Int)
Diplomacy (5+3Cha+4Syn)
Disable Device (10+2Int+2MW Tools)
Disguise (1+3Cha+2Syn)
Escape Artist (+4Dex+2Syn—Involving Ropes)
Forgery (1+2Int)
Gather Information (7+3Cha)
Handle Animal (5+3Cha)
Heal (5+3Wis+2 Healers Bag)
Hide (4+4Dex)
Intimidate (6+3Cha+2Syn)
Jump (5+3Str+2Syn)
Knowledge (Arcana) xx (2+2Int)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) (5+2Int)
Knowledge (Geography) (5+2Int)
Knowledge (History) xx (1+2Int)
Knowledge (Nature) (5+2Int)
Knowledge (Local) (1+2Int)
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) xx (1+2Int)
Knowledge (Religion) xx (1+2Int)
Listen (7+3Wis)
Move Silently (4+4Dex)
Open Lock (6+4Dex+2MW Tools)
Profession (Bounty Hunter) (2+3Wis)
Profession (Horse Breeding) (1+3Wis)
Profession (Farming) (1+3Wis)
Perform (2+3Cha)
Ride (5+4Dex+2Syn+1MW Saddle--+3 to stay in saddle)
Search (17+2Int)
Sense Motive (5+3Wis)
Sleight of Hand (1+4Dex+2Syn)
Spot (10+3Wis)
Survival (14+2Wis+2Syn—underground, nat. envir., tracking & avoid getting lost)
Swim (3+3Str)
Tumble (6+4Dex+2Syn)
Use Magic Device (1+3Cha)
Use Rope (5+4Dex)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats and Abilities]
-Tracking (bonus)
-Two Weapon Fighting (bonus)
-Improved Two Weapon Fighting (bonus)
-Endurance (bonus)
-Exotic Weapon Lasso and Net (background bonus) (Lasso rules in Players guide to FR) 
-(Human Bonus) Power Attack
-(1st Level) Cleave
-(3rd Level) Two Weapon Defense
-(6th Level) Leadership
-(9th Level) Blind Fighting
-(12th Level) Two-Weapon Pounce (trade charge bonus for attack with both weapons)
-(special holiday bonus) Two-Weapon Rend (d1d6+1 and a half x str. bonus damage on hit with both weapons) 

Human Traits
-Bonus Feats
-Bonus Skills

Ranger Abilities
-Favored Enemy Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, Survival and Weapon Damage  Humanoid (Humans) +4/ +2Humanoid (Goblinoid)
-Bonus Feat Track
-Animal Empathy (1d20+7 Ranger Level +3Cha +2Syn)
-Combat Style Two Weapon Fighting
-Bonus Feat Endurance 
-Animal Companion Dog (Blood Hound)
-Improved Combat Style Improved Two Weapon Fighting
-Woodland Stride
-Swift Tracking
-Evasion

Rogue Abilities
-Sneak Attack +3d6
-Trapfinding
-Evasion
-Trapsense +1 to reflex saves and AC vs. Traps
-Uncanny Dodge

Spells Prepared
1st- Entangle, Hawkeye (+5 spot and +50% range) 
2nd-Briar Web
[/sblock]

[sblock=Gear] +2 Adamantine Chain Shirt 9100 gp
Explorer’s Outfit
Cold Weather Gear
Courtier’s Outfit with jewelry 

+2 Cold Iron Flail Prelate’s Turien’s Black Scourge [sblock]The weapon's dark black metal and unadorned ash handle belie its superior construction. It was forged by a Smith turned Priest of the Borderlands known as Turien of Candlestone. He received a calling from the Light just a few years before a dark time of troubles. Scholars suggest he was called into the priesthood in preparation for the mission he would later undertake. Having been a simple smith before the troubles, he did not know how to make swords or other fancy weapons, but was better at simple tools and farm implements. Though he did have a cunning and talent, he had simply never had cause to make weapons. Then the troubles began. Demons summoned by a particularly powerful humanoid spellcaster were wreaking terrible havoc on the people. Returning to his forge with a stock of deep mined cold iron, for his people were miners by trade, he made a flail. He took his artfully forged creation to the church of the Candlestone where he placed it on an ancient altar known as the Candlestone. There he blessed it and prayed for three days. At the end of the third day the altar's namesake power came forth and the altar burned with a living flame. The divine fire of the light infused the weapon with power from the altar. Turien took up the flail and rode into history as a slayer of demons and a man of indomitable spirit. Having come from humble beginnings Turien, though a man of great faith was not always in agreement with the church hierarchy and his reputation is that of a brave and heroic, but sometimes hardheaded and contrary man with little patients for rules. 

After Turien's death at a ripe old age the flail, typically referred to as simply the Black Scourge, passed into the hands of many knights, clerics of militant orders and other heroes. Its history is long and storied though a common theme of independence and a tendency to ruffle the feathers of the church fathers mars the weapon's otherwise noble history. In recent times the flail fell into the hands of Bartleby Strawford. A man of wealth and privilege who acquired high office and influence in the church. However, Bartleby's love of coin and power overcame his faith and he profited unduly from his position. The flail came into his hands when he seized the lands and goods of a knightly family fallen on hard times. He loaned them money at a very high return and then when a hard year hit, took all their worldly goods. Such acts were the daily bread of Bartleby. Eventually, his greed led to even greater acts of inequity and finally the church could tolerate his behavior in the name of the light no longer. He fled from the small band of special church knights sent to take him and found that his money bought him a safe place to hide in the unclaimed lands where the old faith and even darker faiths held sway. The church could not send in enough force to root him out without attracting more attention than they wished to draw to the unfortunate behavior of one of their own. It fell to Bertrand to hunt him down and bring him to justice. After a difficult hunt and an even more difficult battle, Bertrand took Bartleby in. In the end it seemed that at the crucial moment the flail turned in the wicked priest's hand and instead of a giving Bertrand a death blow it was an opening in his guard he handed over. Bertrand kept the weapon and came to find it a worthy one. 

The flail is made of cold iron +2 to hit and damage. It is normally dim and black, but a bonded wielder can call forth light the color of candle flame at will. The weapon is cunningly wrought and can hold three vials’ worth of holy water within its head. A twist of the link that attaches the head to the chain allows it to splash forth when the weapon is swung in an arc or if turned the other way to release the water on the target of the next successful hit. After 3 successful hit or 3 splash attempts the weapon is empty. Refilling the holy water compartment is a full round action that draws an attack of opportunity. Some of Turien's spirit or at least his hardheadedness remains in the weapon and it grants a bonded owner a +2 on Will saving throws saves vs. fear effects. It has also been known to resist the efforts of evil wielders to attack the good. Users not bonded to the weapon find that it is only a +1 flail. To call upon the extra damage and bonus to will or fear saves one must bond the weapon by engaging in a three day ritual of fasting and meditation before a candle flame with the weapon. At need it may hit incorporeal, extra-dimensional or out of phase targets.[/sblock]
+1 Hand Axe 
MW Dagger x2
Halberd 
MW Lance
Throwing Axe x2 
Sap
Lasso
MW Net x2 

MW Mighty Composite Longbow 700 gp 
Quiver 20 Arrows 1 gp
Quiver 10 Alchemical Silver, 8 cold iron 2 adamantine arrows 

Handy Pouch and map case [sblock]As Handy Haversack, but smaller, main pouch is 40 pounds and 4 cubic feet, while side tube will hold 120 pages of maps and scrolls. As the handy haversack the desired item is always on top.[/sblock]  

Scrolls of Ranger Spells [sblock] Stalking Brand x2, Resist Elements, Snare, Heal Animal Companion x2, Neurtralize Poison, Tree Shape, Cure Serious Wounds x5, Remove Disease x2, Summon Nature’s Ally III x2, Summon Natures Ally IV x2, Polymorph Self x3, Nature’s Womb.[/sblock]
An extensive collection of maps of the 4 Lands 
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (5th Level) 50 charges
+1 Ring of Protection
Potions: Bless Weapon Oil x3, Darkvision, Remove Curse x2, Cure Light Wounds, Water Walking, Water Breathing x2, Tongues x2, Invisibility

Backpack 
Bedroll
Winter Blanket 

Waterskin x2- water (hip & backpack) 
Silver Flask of Brandy (Vest Pocket)
5 Torches (backpack) 
Flint & Steel (pouch)
Trail Rations- 2 days (backpack)
Coffee
Brass Press Pot
Honey (from Karshal)

Healers Bag
MW Thieves’ Tools
MW Manacles with an amazing lock x3
MW Manacles with an amazing lock size large
MW Manacles with an amazing lock size small
Catstink x2
Flash Pellet x5
Healer’s Balm x10
Lockslip Grease x3
Nature’s Draught x3
Animal Training Kit
Forgery Kit
Listening Cone
Everburning Torch
Acid x2 (1d6 or 1 splash)
Alchemist Fire x4 (1d6 or 1 splash first round, 1d6 second round)
Antitoxin x2
Holy water x9 (2d4 or 1 splash)
Sunrod x3
Tanglefoot bag x2
Thunderstone x4
Tindertwig x6
Silver Holy symbol x2 (one for ‘the Light’ and one for the ‘Old Religion’)
[/sblock]

6000 sp http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=690729

[sblock=Cohorts Mounts and Companions]
Cohort Human Sorcerer 8th “Rendee tal Rendi” 

Animal Companion Bloodhound “Chaucer” 

Hunt Trained (attack, down, fetch, heel, seek and track), assist track, steal. 
Medium Animal
4d8+8 (33) (Max 1st + 70%)
Initiative +3
Speed 40’
AC 19(+3 Dex, +6 Natural)(22 /w MW studded Leather), touch 13, flat 16(19)
Attack/Full Attack Bite +6 melee (1d6+4)
Special Attacks: Trip (Free trip at +1 on successful bite—no attack roll required or AoO by target, if it fails the target cannot trip the attack trained dog)
Special Qualities: Low-Light Vision, scent
Saves: Fort +6, Ref+7, Will+2
Abilities: Str16, Dex16, Con15, Int3, Wis12, Cha6 
Skills: Jump+9, Listen+5, Spot+5, Swim+4, Survival +3(+9 tracking)
Feats: Alertness, Track, 
Animal Companion Abilities: Link, Share Spells, Evasion

Horse Light 
Masterwork Military saddle, bags, blanket, bit & bridle, lance cup

Pack Mules with pack saddles

Spare Mount with saddle, bags, bit & bridle, blanket, lance cup

Mounts for Cohort and Followers[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance/Personality] Bertrand is a tall well built man with close cropped blond hair and a neat pale beard. The cool gray eyes miss little, being the sharp eyes of a hunter. He walks with a confident rolling gate and is used to long journeys over rough ground. He is strong as befits his size and musculature, but that size belies an unexpected speed. His reflexes are sharp and he reacts to danger in an instant. His skin is naturally pale in the way of most borderlanders, but his face and hands are tanned and weathered from long exposure to the elements. His gear shows the wear of long use, but it has been properly cared for. A closer examination reveals that Bertand has done his shopping over the length and breadth of the 4 lands, all of the best quality available though with little in the way of adornment. Saddles made in R’Kashi, Westlands fur trim, thick warm woolens from Melrose, a shirt of strange dark metal the rings so fine and perfect no human hand could have made them, Tyrian leather, Dashai silk and linen from Kell are all part of his kit. He wears a simple silver locket on a stout chain. Within are miniature portrates of his late wife and his daughter along with a lock of hair from each of them. A glimpse of fine chain links just above the elbow and telltale bulges beneath his clothes suggest light armor is worn. A dark wickedly spiked flail hangs at his hip along with a collection of light axes and a carefully coiled net. A tall quiver is at his back. He rarely strays far without lance and halberd as well. Bertrand has the easy manner of one accustomed to dealing with strangers on a daily basis. He exhibits no shyness and his seemingly friendly open manner and ready wit make him easy to talk to. He has a knack for asking questions that get people talking. People who meet him would describe him as outgoing, but actually he divulges little in the way of information. His accent marks him as a child of the borderlands, but he has a comfortable fluency in several languages and whenever possible prefers to speak to people in their native tongue. [/sblock]

[sblock=History and Background] Bertrand Brookmead was born to a prominent family of the Brookmoor clan in Highgate of the Borderlands some 33 years ago. This area was near to the unclaimed lands. Being a community of cow herds, sheep herds and goat herds, their place in the world was small indeed despite local standing. His father was a noted breeder of herding dogs and his mother was the clan scribe. She was the third child of what passes for a noble in the region and was more educated that anyone else in the clan. She was possessed of a facility with words and languages that she passed on to her son. Like all lads of the region he was trained as a militia man and taught to wield the halberd. He found joy in riding horses and working dogs. He worked herds sometimes far from home and developed his skills in field craft. A stout lad, he often had to defend his charges from predators. During his 14th year a raiding party came out of the unclaimed lands seizing several people including Bertrand’s elder sister Alyssa. A nearby clan had responsibility for the area of the unclaimed lands suspected of being the raider’s base. Do to politics and rivalry the clan leader refused to send his forces after the raiders. Bertrand’s own clan was angry, but the elders were old and had no will to fight. Angry at the raiders and his own people’s lack of will, Bertrand would take matters into his own hands. This would be the first of many events that led to his lack of respect for authority. He and some of his young friends gathered their Halberds and joined up with family members of other victims and road for the unclaimed lands. Bertrand and a family dog took the lead, the old dog following the scent of Alyssa. After two days of difficult travel, the band of vigilantes was considering giving up, though Bertrand and a few others intended to continue no matter what. Just when it seemed hopeless, Bertrand spotted a fire in the night. The vigilantes crept forward and set upon the raiders in their sleep. The handful of guards was quickly overcome and the raiders soon killed, many never woke that night. Only three of the vigilantes lost their lives. While Alyssa and the others had suffered at the hands of the raiders all survived. Upon their return, they were chastised by the elders and punishment for the loss of the three lads who died was even considered. This was too much for Bertrand, who packed his meager belongings and rode off to join the rangers. 

At first this was a happy time in his life, he learned the arts of war and honed his skills of forest craft. However, the independent young man soon chaffed at the basic assignments he was given. His orders, intended for his own protection, often hampered what young Bertrand considered the cause of justice. He felt too much time was spent in training and pointless reporting or scouting. They knew where the trouble spots were and Bertrand was eager to go there and see that threats were put down. Instead he found himself increasingly kept close to base as he superiors were concerned the young ranger’s zeal would get him killed. Finally, things came to head, when Bertrand very liberally interpreted the rules about pursuit of a known villain seen in the act of a crime. He took a young recruit who had actually seen the crime with him on a two week pursuit into some of the most dangerous territory in the area. While young Bertrand and his even younger recruit managed to find the villains lair only the timely arrival of a large band of rangers saved them from almost certain death trying to apprehend the nest of trouble they had stumbled onto. Both of the young men were tired dirty and malnourished, but otherwise unharmed. Only that and the fact that a large group of some of the vilest offenders in the whole kingdom were apprehended, kept Bertrand from being kicked out of the rangers. While many of the men were impressed with his amazing success the leadership felt the need to place him in increasingly ignoble duties. At the end of his 4 year term, 18 year old Bertrand struck out on his own. 

A local ecclesiastical court and its troop of officers were aggressively recruiting men from the old faith to show them the light. Bertrand soon found himself wearing the uniform of the court. He served mostly as a guard, which he found tedious at best, but he did learn more of the legal system. Listening to the lawyers on both sides he learned that there were innumerable loopholes that could be exploited if one knew the rules. Soon he got a chance to prove his worth when a prisoner escaped and Bertrand rode off in pursuit. He returned the man to justice single-handedly and was soon given jobs locating trouble makers. He preferred to be out on his own rather than lurking around the courts and it proved a good arrangement for the church and for Bertrand. 

Then he was sent to apprehend Jack ‘Lightfingers’ Mayone. He pursued the man far from his usual haunts deep into the valley of the light. His skills, so useful in the wild marked him as a bumpkin in the city. He found that the local thieves and trouble makers took great delight in sending him on wild goose chases and embarrassing him. Finally, almost by accident he stumbled into Jack’s lair. He found himself in a cunning pit trap with Jack, a loaded crossbow in each hand, looking down at him. Curious about the young man who had pursued him so doggedly if ineffectually, Jack began to talk to the young Ranger turned courtman. It soon became clear that the while Jack was no paragon of virtue the currently crimes of which he was accused were simply someone’s attempt to cover their own theft by accusing a notorious thief who was nearly 500 miles away at the time of the supposed crime. The injustice of the situation angered Bertrand who was eager to accuse the liar to the court. However, Jack decided that such publicity would do him no good and choose to keep the young man in the pit until he convinced him that another solution could be found. Slowly the men became friends. Jack was older and largely retired, while Bertrand young and eager, wanted to learn about the ways of cities and overcome his own naivety. Jack and the streets proved an able teacher. For Jack’s safety the two men moved south with Bertrand developing new skills and seeing the world. He refused to take a new commission and instead would only work for himself as an independent bounty hunter. He explored new cities with Jack and found work along the way. Bertrand developed an eye for the finer goods of the places the traveled. He was particularly fascinated by the different horses with their different strengths and weaknesses compared to those of his homeland. He also developed a passion for coffee despite its great expense. They eventually ended up in a warm coastal city, where Jack decided to stay. Bertrand enjoyed it for a while, but soon the lure of the road and the wild called to him and he said goodbye to move on. He returned to the Borderlands for a while in 1115 to take part in raids there. This time his bold style and independence were respected rather than scorned. 

The next chapter in his life would start when he met a girl. Working near Roark’s Drift he met Tessa Montaine. He found himself looking hard for work in the area to stay near her. During this time he found himself helping a wild tribe of hill men who were beset by a family of hill giants. Working with the tribal shaman’s son, a young sorcerer he eventually defeated the giants. He saved the young man’s life and in the tradition of his people he insists on serving Bertrand. The sorcerer is called Rendee tal Rendi. He even did a job for the normally reclusive Dwarves by returning a band of rampaging Orges to them for justice. This feat resulted in the awarding a fine suit of adamantine chain. Between exploits he always returned to visit Tessa. Eventually, after a long courtship punctuated by long absences Bertrand and Tessa were married. They found a long abandoned farmstead two days ride from her family at Roark’s Drift. They called the place Sweetbrook. He had developed a good reputation and many friends during his travels and his work around Roark’s Drift. He had no trouble in recruiting others to join his little settlement. Soon a watch tower and a simple log fort were built and they began to clear farmland and pastures. More buildings went up and a small community was born. The log fort was replaced by a fortified manor. Bertrand and Tessa began to settle into the life of farmers and horse breeders. While they had some success with grain, fruits and berries, the horse breeding has to date produced mixed results at best, while attempts to grow coffee in this climate were a complete disaster. 

Just when everything was as near to perfect as Bertrand could imagine, disaster struck. Soon after the fortified manor house was complete, Tessa died giving birth to their first child, Brinyn. Bertrand was devastated. He doted on his new daughter, but for him the spark had gone out of life. A barren cousin and her husband, a baker by trade, agreed to come to the farmstead and help raise the girl. With much of the parenting duties taken care of Bertrand began to turn to drink. He would spend long hours tending a rose garden around Tessa’s grave and drinking until he passed out. At first this was accepted, but as time went on with no change in sight the people became concerned. Fearing this depression would cost Bertrand his life, his cohort and his cousin worked together to convince Bertrand to pull himself together and go back to work. The little farmstead was running short of money and not yet able to feed itself. Bertrand was reluctant and only a raid on the farmstead by a roving band of wererats was able to draw Bertrand back into the saddle. Once he got moving again he began to come back to life. Slowly he sobered up and began to focus on life again. He is working and traveling again. What finally broke his depression was the need of his homeland. He returned to Highgate 1122 and joined the fighting there. He and Rendee aquited themselves well, thought Bertrand was badly wounded and took some time to recover. His daughter is now four years old and a schoolmarm was recently added to the farmstead to accommodate the education of the children there. Bertrand is currently returning from a job in the far south. It was a successful mission and he is bringing back much of the profit in the form of new breeding stock. He, Rendee, a muleskinner/groom, a man at arms and servant/cook are sailing toward home. He has been tasked by Monsignor Gorney with finding a Necromancer named Balite Dornitive. He is rumored to be in Westmarch and Bertrand has been offered a significant parcel of land adjacent to Sweetbrook and 500 gp paid in advance. Further his latest purchases of breeding stock were transported home.

[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 21, 2006)

Modjan Ravensblight
[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Modjan Ravensblight
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter
[B]Race:[/B] Human, Westmarch
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Old Religion (Njord)

[B]Str:[/B]  20(18) +5 (XXp.) [B]Level:[/B] 10       [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +10/+5    [B]HP:[/B] 105 (10d10+30)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +10     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 11 +0 (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +7    +x    +3    +X    +X    +1    21
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +7    +3    +3    +X    +X    +1    24 (w/ shield)
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      7    +3          +10
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +3          +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +2          +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longspear                 +17/+12    1d8+11        20x3
      Crit                                  (1d8+11)X3 +2d10+2d8       
Shortsword                +16/+11   1d6+10     19-20x2
Shortbow, Comp            +14/+9     1d6+3        20x3
  Rapid Shot              +12/+12/+7   1d6+3        20x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Trade Language, Northern Gaullic, Old Toungue, Southern Gaullic, Northern Illum.

[B]Abilities:[/B] XXXX

[B]Feats:[/B] Simple and Martial Weapons, All Armors and Shields, Weapon Focus (longspear), Power Attack, Cleave,
 Combat Reflexes, Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Weapon Specilization (longspear), Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Weapon Focus (shortsword), Weapon Specialization (Shortsword)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 55       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 11/5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      5    +4          +9 (+11 with a rope)
Intimidate                 10   +0          +10
Jump                      5   +4   +0     +9
Kn: Geography      cc      5    +2          +7
Profession (Sailor)cc      5    +2          +7
Ride                       4    +3          +7
Swim                       7    +4          +11
Use Rope cc                5    +3          +8 

[B]Equipment:                      Cost  Weight[/B]
Mithral breastplate  +2              8,350gp   XXlb
Large darkwood shield +1          1,257gp   XXlb
Darkwood Longspear +2             8,395gp   XXlb
   Shocking burst, thundering
Shortsword +1                             2,310gp
Shortbow Comp (Mighty+2) +1    2,525gp   XXlb
20 arrows w/ quiver
Gauntet's of Orge Stength         4,000gp
Ring of Protection +1                 2,000gp
3x Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds  900gp
Backpack
10 days of iron rations
Rope
woolen cloak
bedroll
30 gp 

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 27,000gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 32
[B]Height:[/B] 6'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 220lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* Modjan is a large man, with the fair complexion that identifies him as a Westmarcher right away. He has broad shoulders and is heavily muscled, but walks with the lightness of a sailor. The brashness of youth has left him and his face carries a full beard. He is in the primes of manhood, the inexperiance of youth is gone, and the weight of age does not yet press upon him. Canny green eyes peer out, and can scan a field of battle in a heartbeat. Yet, once in a tavern his stern vissage is gone as if by magic, replaced with a smile as big as the sea. he loves to sit and tell and listen to stories, especially of the old gods, and of other lands. His hearty laugh is heard rooms away, but if you face him across the battlefield, few can satnd to stare at those eyes. Here is not a shieldbiter, who whips himself into a frenzy, but a calculating warrior who simple fights hard and refuses to lose. 

*Background:* Modjan Ravensblightwas the thrird son of a stout family of farmers that lived up the fjord from the small fishing village of Njordfath, in a northern area of the Mestmarch. Growing rye and barely, with a few sheep, goats and pigs they lived a simple life. Most of the villagers were fishermen and most boys learned to sail and haul in a net early on. Modjan helped out on his family's farm, but he always loved to go down and listen to the atories of the fishermen. He loved to hear tales of the sea, of raiding and of war. Being the third son farming wasn't going to be his future anyway. As soon as he was able he join the crew of a merchant's ship and sailed to sea. He enjoyed seeig new places and cultures and picked up a few other languages along the way. One thing that took  him by surpirse was the Light and it's strength. Modjan had grown up in the old ways as the entire village had, worshipping the Gods, especially Njord who watches over all the sailors and fishermen. So Modjan had a few early learning experiances with the Light, ones he was lucky to escape with his freedom and life from. He know refers to "Saint" Njord when out of his home village. Much like the other Westmarchers, he has learned to adapt to the southern's ways, and at least speak in a manner that doesn't draw attention to his beliefs. It wasn't long though before war broke out, as it always does in the Four Lands. Modjan was aboard the merchant cutter _Wave Dragon_ when she was made a privateer for the Marches. Being a burly lad (although at this point he was young man) from his farm days, he was assigned to the newly formed ships marines. Modjan hadn't really fought much before, just the wolves that wopuld come down during winter and the occaisonal mountain troll. But all the villagers would turn out for those. Fortunately, they did not see too much action early on and there was Olaf. Olaf was the first mate on the _Dragon_ and had served in many wars for the Westmarch on land. He took Modjan under his wing and whipped him into fighting shape pretty quickly. Modjan was a quick learner and with his size and hearty build from the farm as well as nimble feet from years of sailing, he turned into a very adept warrior quickly.

Modjan found the life of amarine exciting. He excelled in combat, he became skilled with many weapons and was the first over the side. The _Wave Dragon_ was a very successful ship and won commendations among the fleet. The war did not last forever though, as thankfully they didn't. Modjan had a taste for war now though and being a simple sailor wasn't enough. He went back to the quaint village of Njorthfath for a bit. He visited his family and friends. Things didn't change in that small, remote fjord though. This time it was Modjan who was telling the stories in the tavern, small children listeing to him tell of far off lands, exciting battles and other adventures. But village life did not suit him. He thought briefly of buying a farm (he had amde a good living through spoils as a marine) and taking a wife. There were many young women who did not hide their desire who a wealthy and exciting husband. But war had bitten Modjan, and bidding his family goodbye, he set out again. This time to the army.

War is never far away, especially in the Borderland lands. And a man who knows his way around a spear is always in demand. So Modjan found himself on patrols in the Brotherhood along the border with the northlands. He spent four long years there on the border. As much as he had learned from Olaf, it was barely enough to keep him alive here. But Modjan trusted to Njord and especially these days to Tyr and Thor. The Brotherood is a tough group, but you learn fast or you die. Modjan did learn fast and picked up many of the tricks the Brotherhood used. He emerged from the border a crafty warrior, but he had become harder as well. The border changes a man. Modjan was successful on the border. He was no noble though and would never lead and large company of men in the army, though he was put in charge of patrols often. 
But Modjan's heart was at sea. He grew up always in sight of the blue waters of the fjord and that was where Njord wanted him to be. So Modjan left the border to rejoin the marines in the next war. By the time  this war ended Modjan was one of the most experianced marine in the fleet, and he often found himself training young sailors fresh off the farm. But with war ended Modjan went looking for more excitment. He wandered the southern lands for a bit, but soon found himself aboard _The Retribution_, sailing back towards home. Njord had always been kind toward him Modjan thought with a smile. So he stands on borad the ship, not a noble, or a commander. He is simple a warior. One of the many who have served along the borders. 10 years of nearly constant warfare have toughened him up. He is a verteran who doesn't shirk at combat, who trusts to his arm and weapon and has stared death in the eye enough to not blink anymore. Yet Modjan isn't a fool, he knows enough of war to know when to runand when to stand and fight.

Over the course of his long years, Modjan has acquired a collection of fine weapons. Some were bought, some traded for and some taken in war or privateering.
He was given a beautiful breastplate made of elven silver by one of the last captains he served under as captain of the marines. It was a beautiful piece of work and Modjan had an artist etch sea scenes in it along with Njord symbols. It was so light, even though it was metal that it weighed no more than the leather worn by sailors, so Modjan was safe to wear it on the ship. he renamed it Njord's Faith.

One day while on patrol with the Brotherhood, Modjan became seperated from the rest of his group. He soon found himself wandering the Deadlands. While there he wandered into some hills, and came across a large cave. Drawn into it by a desire he did not understand, Modjan found himslef face to face with a giant. Being a follower of the Asgardians, he immediately drew his weapon. But the giant just laughed. "You have no need of those my friend" he boomed out. Modjan had found the home of the jotun druid Lurthuin. Modjan apologized, here was a preist of the old ways and, giant or no, should be respected and not attacked within his own home. For Lurthuin was a worshipper of of the Asgardians as well, and was not evil. Lurthuin gave Modjan a pair of gifts for his wisdom to not attack him. Gifts to help keep a follower of the old ways safe. He gave him a spear made from a strange ebony wood. Along with this was a shield made from the same wood with a boar on the shield. Modjan thanks the giant and took the boar as his symbol. The shield he named Boarhide and the spear he named Sky Lightning of the Allfather because Lurthuin taught him secret runes that would make the spear crackle with lightnign and boom with thunder. "The power and might of nature is within your hand now, young Modjan" said Lurthuin, "use it well and may we meet again upon the plains of Gladshiem".
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 28, 2007)

Male Human Sorceror
Alignment: NG

Abilities: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1225804
STR – 10 
DEX – 17 
CON – 11 
INT – 14 
WIS – 7 
CHA – 22 (18 + 2 Ability Increase + 2 Cloak)

HP: 26 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1227303
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1227308
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1227309
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1227310
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1227311

Speed: 30ft
Initiative: +3

AC: 15 (+2 Deflection Bonus, +3 Dex)

Saves:
Fort: 5 (3 Base + 0 Con + 2 Cloak)
Reflex: 8 (3 Base + 3 Dex + 2 Cloak)
Will: 6 (6 Base – 2 Wis + 2 Cloak)

BAB/Ranged/Grapple: +4/+7/+4

*Weapons:*
Dagger +4 (+7 Thrown) 1d4 19-20x2

*Racial Abilities:*
+4 Skills at 1st Level
+1 Skill at each level
Extra Feat at 1st Level
Favored Class: Any

*Skills:* 
45 Ranks
Bluff – 20 (12 Ranks + 6 Cha + 2 Persuasive)
Concentration – 5 (5 Ranks + 0 Con)
Diplomacy – 10 (0 Ranks + 6 Cha + 4 Synergy)
Disguise – 10 (2 Ranks + 6 Cha + 2 Synergy)
Intimidate – 10 (0 Ranks + 6 Cha + 2 Persuasive + 2 Synergy)
Knowledge Arcana – 7 (5 Ranks + 2 Int)
Move Silently – 7 (4 Ranks + 3 Dex)
Sense Motive – 5 (7 Ranks – 2 Wis)
Sleight of Hand – 7 (2 Ranks + 3 Dex + 2 Synergy
Spellcraft – 11 (5 Ranks + 2 Int + 2 Synergy + 2 Wand)
Speak Language – Confederation, Southern Gaullic, Aram

*Feats:*
1st- Able Learner
1st- Quick Draw
3rd- Eschew Materials
6th- Extend Spell
9th- Persuasive

*Languages:*
Illum
Confederation
Southern Gaullic
Dashai
Old Tongue
Aram

*Spells:*
Known:
Cantrips – 8
1st – 5
2nd – 4
3rd – 3
4th – 2
Cast Per Day:
Cantrips – 6
1st – 8
2nd – 7
3rd – 7
4th – 5
DC:
1st – 17 (21 if +4 from Wand)
2nd – 18 (22)
3rd – 19 (23)
4th – 20 (24)

1st:
- Magic Missile
- Disguise Self
- Mage Armor
- Unseen Servant
- Mount

2nd:
- Invisibility
- Fog Cloud
- Blindness/Deafness
- Bear's Endurance

3rd:
- Fly
- Fireball
- Dispel Magic

4th:
- Greater Invisibility
- Dimension Door

*Gear:*
- Wand (+1 CL; +4 DC Saves; +3 Spellcraft)
- Cloak (+2 Charisma Bonus; +2 Resistance; +2 Deflection Bonus)
- White Gemmed Necklace

*Physical Appearance:*
He is a slight young man, slender in body and muscles. He has prominent cheek bones and bright eyes. His smile is unremarkable, yet he has a sly look about him, the way his lips curl when he grins. Dark Brown hair hangs loosely over his eyes and remains an untidy mess atop his head. He has a natural tanned complexion, but seems pale for his skin type.

Age: 15
Height: 5’4”
Weight: 120
Eyes: Blue Grey
Hair: Dark Brown
Skin: Olive

*Background:* 
All he can remember is waking in an abandoned house. There was no furnishing, nothing on the walls or anything that could betray the fact that someone might actually live here. For all he knew, this house had been constructed merely for him to wake up in, and he might consider that true but for the layer of dust covering everything save himself and the spot underneath him. No footsteps, no drag marks, just an empty room in the middle of what he would discover to be a land named Kell. 

Nothing in the room save himself, yet on his person he finds a few odd possessions: an intricately woven cloak that, while nondescript at times, appeared beautiful to behold despite its complete blasé appearance; a finely crafted white gem expertly attached to a delicate silver chair around his neck; and a thin hand and a half piece of somewhat gnarled wood. 

As a boy alone in an unknown world, options were limited. Time would see him growing in abilities and size, and as a young man of 15 years he finds himself boarding passage to begin a new life, somewhere fresh and free from bizarre flashbacks and odd puzzling recollections. While aboard the Water Lark, heading toward Westmarch, a massive storm appeared out of nowhere and dragged the ship through the night. The hull began to crack under the constant barrage and in no time the Water Lark began to sink. 

The captain’s call to abandon ship rang out through the storm and those alive and able rushed to the lifeboats. In the darkness of the storm good eyes spotted rocks, and where there’s rocks there is land. The immense waves tossed the small boat as it made its way true, until it was impaled against the jagged rocks, capsizing the few who remained. In a desperate situation, he clung to whatever flotsam he could until the perpetual rocking and undulating subsided and land rested firmly underneath. 

In the morning he rose to a calm sea and blue sky, and bloated bodies of the small boat washed up next to him. But search as he might, he remained the only survivor, alone on a deserted coast.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 6, 2007)

*Vorian Tolgar*

[sblock=Details]
Name:     Vorian "Trollslayer" Tolgar
Race:      Human
Player:    Neurotic
Classes:  Cleric3/Fighter4/Tolgarien knight 3
Hit Points: 92 
Extra HP 2 levels 
8 level HP 
Experience: 51k/55k
[sblock=XP history]
3k XP --- 03.10.2007 --- after introduction and fight with Drakkarian Order
3k XP --- 14.02.2008 --- during talks with Druids and elf Silverwood
[/sblock]
Alignment:  Lawful Neutral
---------------------------------------
Stat    Score   Mod
STR      16      (+3) (+1 @4th)
DEX      12      (+1) (+1 @8th)
CON      16      (+3)
INT      13      (+1)
WIS      14      (+2)
CHA      11      (+1)

Speed:      Walk 30 ft. (20ft. in armor)
Initiative:   +1
BAB:          +9/+4
Melee to hit:  +12/+7/+2
Ranged to hit: +10/+5

Fortitude:    +14
Reflex:       +4
Will:         +10

   Total                                       / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 23 (armor 9 + shield 3 + dex 1)    / 19    / 22
Languages:  Common (Northern), Elven, Illum (Southern)

------------------------ Description -----------------------
Height: 6' 10"             Weight: 210lbs.   Gender: Male	
Eyes:   Green             Hair: Brown,Topknot Skin: Tanned
Quirks: Ponderous, Even tempered	
Speech style: Particularly low voice       
Quotable: Nine lives!
Flaws: Powerful enemy, curious
-------------------------------------------------------------

```
-------------------------- Skills  (4x4 + 9x4  = 52)--------------------------
Skill                   Total   Rnk     Stat    Msc
Climb                   -1        2.0      1       -4
Concentration            9        6.0      3        0
Craft (Default)          2        0.0      2        0
Craft (Armor)            8        6.0      2        0
Diplomacy               13        10.0      1        0 (synergy with Nobility)
Handle Animal            2        1.0      1        0
Heal                     2        0.0      2        0
Intimidate               4        3.0      1        0
Intuit direction        6         4.0        2
Jump                    -9        0.0      1      -10
Knowledge (Default)      2        0.0      2        0
Knowledge (Nobility)     5        3.0      2        0
Knowledge (Religion)     6        4.0      2        0
Knowledge (Strategy)     4        2.0      2        0
Listen                   2        0.0      2        0
Perform (Any)            1        0.0      1        0
Ride                     7        6.0      1        0
Spellcraft               5        3.0      2        0
Spot                     2        0.0      2        0
Survival                 3        1.0      2        0
Swim                    -6        1.0      1       -8
```
-------------------------- Feats ---------------------------
All armor, all weapon proficiency
Combat reflexes (1st level)
Weapon focus(longsword) (War domain)
Endurance (human)
Track (3rd level)
Leadership(6th level)
Improved critical (fighter 1)
Stand Still (fighter 2)
Weapon spec (fighter 4)
Combat expertise (9th level)

-------------------- Special Abilities ---------------------
Spontaneous casting
Turn Undead (Su) 4/day (turn check 1d20 +1(CHA) +2(Religion), turn damage 2d6 +4)
Lay on hands (level x CON bonus = 3 x 3 = 9hp)
---------------------------------------------------------
Domains: 
War : grants weapon focus with deity's favorite weapon
Nobility: Once per day, you can inspire allies that hear you speak for 1 round. Each such ally gains a +1 morale bonus on saving throws, attack rolls, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls. Using this spell-like ability is a standard action, and the effect lasts for a number of rounds equal to your Charisma bonus (minimum 1 round).
-----------------------------------------------------------
 -----------------Attack details-----------------------
Unarmed attack:
to hit:       +12/+7/+2
damage:       1d3+3
critical:     20/x2

Lance (Masterwork):
to hit:       +13/+8/+3
damage:       1d8+3
critical:     20/x3

Morningstar(Masterwork):
to hit:      +13/+8/+3
damage:       1d8+3
critical:     20/x3

Longsword ("Zakonodavac" = "Lawbringer", bleh doen't translate well to english, "Orderbringer" is better)
to hit:       +14/+9/+4
damage:       1d8 +1(ench.) +2(spec) +3(STR) = 1d8 +6 + 2d6 to chaotic
critical:     17-20/x2
 
"Orderbringer" (longsword): Axiomatic Dispelling, +1 longsword (18 000 + 315)
"Stoneward" (mithril full plate): Blueshine Neg energy protection +1 armor (9000(+3) + 9000(mithril) + 1500(full plate) )
"Palisade" (large masterwork shield): Blinding +1 large shield (4000(+2) + 170(large shield) )
Morningstar (masterwork) (308)
Heavy lance (masterwork) (210)
Two platinum rings (2 x 50)
Signet ring (silver) (25)
Blacksmith tools (masterwork) (55)
Handy Haversack (2000)
Cloak of resistance +1 (1000)
Wand of CLW 25 charges (375)
Vial of holy water x 2 (50)
Potion (Blur) (300)
Horseshoes of speed (1900)

Warhorse, light (150?) (30hp, init 1, speed 50', AC 13, Att hooves:2x +5, 1d6 +2)
Wardog Arrwuh (58hp, init 6, speed 40', AC 24, Att bite: +13 1d8 +6)
[sblock=Agreed non-verbal comm]

Since my animal companions are inteligent and communicating within hearing distance of people might be trouble, we agreed upon several non-verbal signs:

Arrwuh can detect evil and magic at will and will warn me by slight inclination of his head toward evil person when I look at him.

I carry pleasant smelling salve with slight cooling effect, it serves to disguise the fact that it is actualy Arrwuh's power that heals wounds as people can be persuaded that he is trained do deliver healing salve.

Sharp bark as warning of danger and wolf-like howl for long range call

Delilah will strike her hoove tap-taptap if she needs to point me to something. Short whinny for warning. 

I carry whistle so I can be heard in some radius so they can come to me. I blown long-short, they are to come but remain hidden until such time I call to them.

[/sblock]

For additional 100gp I'll have in my haversack:
personal basics (flint and steel, needle and thread, small mirror, whetstone, cooking utensils etc)
rope (50') (1)
tent (10)
torches (3) (0,1)
lantern and oil (3 pints) (0,4)
shovel (2)
ink and paper for mapping
book of special materials (50?)
around 10 empty vials and jars for samples
one jar of plesant smelling unguent
Acid Flasks (3) (30)
Silversheen (2) (??)





TOTAL: 48558 / 49000
Gold left:  442
------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------- Combat gear ------------------------
Plate (Mithril)                              1	50lbs   AC 10;max DX +3; AC pen -3, speed 20'
Heavy lance (Masterwork)             1	10lbs
Outfit (Traveler's)                        1	5lbs
Shield (Heavy/Masterwork)             1	15lbs  AC 3; AC pen -1
Longsword                                   1    4lbs
Morningstar                                1   6lbs


Spells (cleric) usually prepared (this is for traveling around):

Level 0
Detect Magic (Divination) (Conc, up to 1 min/lvl)
Detect Poison (Divination) (Instant)
Guidance (Divination) (1 min, +1 competence to one attack, save or skill roll)
Light (Evocation) (10min/lev)

Level 1
Divine Favor (Evocation) (1 min, +1 luck to hit and damage)
Magic Weapon (Transmutation) (1min/lev, +1 enh to weapon)
Protection from Evil (Abjuration) (1min/lev, +2 AC defl and res saves, block possession)
Shield of Faith (Abjuration) (1 min/lev, +2 AC defl)

Level 2
Bear's Endurance (Transmutation) (1min/lev, +4 CON)
Shield Other (Abjuration) (1h/lev, half damage, target +1 defl AC and res saves)
Resist Energy (Abjuration) (10min/lev, DR 10 vs. energy)

Armor runes selected from Tolgarien spell list (2+1/1+1):
1st
Entangle (1min/lev, 40' burst, half move with REF; immobilized unless STR 20 or Esc Artist 20
True strike (1 round, +20 insight to attack)
Magic stone (30 min, 3 pebbles +1 to hit and do 1d6+1 (double vs. undead) dmg)

2nd
Bull's Strength (1min/lev, +4 STR)
Enlarge (1min/lev, +2 size bonus to STR, a –2 size penalty to DEX (to a minimum of 1), and a –1 penalty on attack rolls and AC, space of 10 feet and a natural reach of 10 feet, Melee and projectile weapons affected by this spell deal more damage)




Tolgarien Spell List:
1st Level – Magic Stone, Calm Animals, Entangle, Endure Elements (Acid), Know Direction, Goodberry, Summon Nature’s Ally I, Guidance, Mending, Sanctuary, Disrupt Undead, True Strike
2nd Level – Enlarge, Reduce, Barkskin, Soften Earth or Stone, Summon Nature’s Ally II, Warp Wood, Shatter, Bull’s Strength, Resist Elements (Acid), Melf’s Acid Arrow
3rd Level – Protection From Elements (Acid), Stone Shape, Plant Growth, Meld Into Stone, Summon Nature’s Ally III, Remove Disease, Haste, Shrink Item
4th Level – Spike Stones, Control Plants, Divine Power, Summon Nature’s Ally IV, Stoneskin, Polymorph Self

   [/sblock]
[sblock=History]
Knight of Telatium, Vorian Tolgar
________________________________________
Human Tolgarien Knight: these are the Knights of the Earth. The Tolgarien Knights are the elite warriors of the church. More than once these heavily armed and armored knights have been referred to as 'moving rocks.' The Tolgarien are the only knights known to have active ties with the Elves.

Tolgarien Knights were once part of the Knights of the Light. They were emissaries between cultures in times of conflict and defenders of justice everywhere. But, their contact with other races put them at risk of being influenced by them. Knights had access to magic not normally associated with The Light and some of them studied too deeply or too openly for newly consolidated Church. They were disbanded or integrated in other orders depending on their renunciation of magic.

Tolgar family remained within priesthood, but with ties to Tolgarien Order remaining. This was seen unfavorably by some, but family had long and distinguished history of nobility and fighting for The Light.

Vorian "Trollslayer" Tolgar is born into distinguished (ancestor was one of founders of four church orders) priesthood family and was expected to follow his father in career. But, as sometimes happens, Vorian was stronger in the body then in common sense. Soon it became clear that he is not wise enough to be really powerful priest, nor interested enough in church politics to participate in administration and politics. Instead he spent some of his time in library showing unhealthy interest in magic and other races.

This was soon noticed and one of defenders of humanity knights set out to crush this curiosity in its beginning. His father (Lucian Tolgar) heard of this and tried to talk Vorian out of it. Partially to spite him, partially because he was sick of eternal politicking and partially because he wasn't really aware of the danger he was in, Vorian persisted, thus giving father's enemies weapon to strike at him. Lucian Tolgar called in few favors and turned attacks to slander accusations and arranged for Vorian to be sent out of the Capital (and earning Vorian ire of powerful inquisitor within Church).

Thus, through influence of his father he was apprenticed to a knight of Tolgarien, far, far away near the border, but not near enough to be front liner (his parents wouldn't let their eldest to be in danger). This suited Vorian just fine, his parents beginning to stifle his growing independence and will to live the life and explore the world. Also, this opened career for his younger brother who was diligently following his parents lead.

Eventually, he realized just how stupid his behavior has been and what danger he avoided through his father's influence. He sent apologizing letter to his father, good wishes to his brother and how good he was treated to his mother. 

Training with an old knight emissary and go-between to elves Vorian spent next two years running up and down the border, helping keep the tenuous peace between humans and elves. He learned elven language quickly, as soon as he found out their libraries contained much humans forgotten or forbidden, studiously followed his training regime. Old knight (Justin Oldoak) was well known and respected among elven communities for his justice and impartiality and even his brash squire was well accepted (if treated somewhat coolly).

The Knights of Telatium are a non religious order of Knights that hold a series of small but important keeps scattered throughout the unclaimed lands and borderlands. While on one patrol with a small contingent of the Brotherhood, Vorian and party were ambushed by a mixed force of ogiers and orcs. Having achieved surprise the creatures forced Vorian and his companions into a shield wall along a small knoll. Closing in on the survivors the attackers soon eliminated all but three, two knights of Telatium and one Brother. Preparing to make their final last stand the three stood back to back to meet the on rushing hordes. Just as the came into contact, the attackers themselves were surprised when flight after flight of cloth yard shafts began to fall from the sky impaling the dark masses. During the arrow storm, Vorian was wounded by several shafts. He woke up after some time to find himself manacled to a small stake but bandaged. It soon became apparent that he had been rescued by elves and was not sure what his fate would be. After a period of captivity in which he healed in body he was let go by the only elf he had interaction with. Given his name as "Golden sunrises" the white haired elf slowly began to warm to Vorian and treated him better than one would expect from such a blood-thirsty race. When he finally parted with Vorian, the elf made clear to Vorian that Vorian owed him a life debt and that some day he would claim that debt. Though many years have passed Vorian still remembers the incident as if it was yesterday and can on occasion think of what he thinks is an elvish word for a particular item.

As it is, elves came to the rescue killing the bandits. Enemy shaman/sorcerer/magic user managed to teleport with Oldoak’s body. From the elves, Vorian learned that Oldoak was actually half-elf with dominant human traits and that there was really Oldoak manor near forests border. A manor built around great oak hence the name.

After he was released Vorian returned for his knighthood ceremony. From Oldoak he inherited (presumably ancient) sword of green metal. He took it honoring the memory of his mentor. Unknown to him he is also geased not to attack elves of this forest, to uphold their interests and honor the Oldoak name.

Returning to (INSERT CITY NAME here) he was attacked by a troll. Vorian was forced to use the green sword. And was surprised at how well it did its job.

Victorious, he came to the ceremony where he was given knighthood after giving full report about death of Oldoak, elves helping (which earned him some dark stares even among his orders memebers), his surviving and showing troll head for all the trouble. After the ceremony he created his first Rune Armor and continued to serve the Order and the Light (whether they want to acknowledge it or not)

Thus, alive again he contacted his family to let them know he is OK and now awaits his destiny. He spends his time searching for clues where did ogiers and orcs that killed his mentor came from and searches especially for spellcaster that took his body. Search is taking him ever northward and on the way he maps the areas no human ever went before.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]
Vorian is huge man seemingly in his late twenties or early thirties. Dark hair is bound into a top-knot while beneath bushy eyebrows green eyes observe the world with sparkling curiosity. He wears short cropped beard.

He wears green tabard matching his eyes over dark blue full plate. Both tabard and plate have stone fist holding the balance emblazenod on them. On the plate complicated swirls can be seen encompasing lower part of the fist. Mirror-like shield can be seen under long cloak and decorated pommel of a longsword is within easy reach on his belt.

Around the neck holy symbol of The Light can be seen.

Personality:
Vorian is quiet man, sometimes cold and calculating, some times caring and considerate. He speaks quietly and fully expects others to be silent and hear him out. He cares about his companions deeply and will stop at nothing to save them from harm. On the other side, he won't shirk his duty if something greasly needs to be done. Duty and honor are paramount. Without duty there is no responsibility, without honor there is no personal fullfilment. Enemies are price of honor, they are to be respected not feared.

Vorian will always try to talk before fight in accordance to his training with Tolgariens. His upbringing was toward mercy and compassion, but his years and harsh training within Tolgarien Order and harsh realities of border life taught him that trust comes first and orders from above are to be obeyed without hesitation (even if one doesn't agree with them) for very survival of the group may depend on it.

Unsatiably curious and normaly optimistic Vorian became somewhat of a loner and grim hunter of humanoids that slew his master. He did number of missions for his order, but he travels ever northward in search of that one magic user that took his master.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light, for the New 4thLevel 4 Lands S. Operatives Game*

Nijel "Bulldog" Bladesong , L/G,  Human, Age:19, Paladin 7 , Effective level 7  
X.P.:26,500  (next level at 28,000)

S 18   +4 bonus
D 11   	
C 16   [15+1(4th level increase)]   +3 bonus
I 10		
W17   +3 bonus	
Ch13 (15 armor)   +1 (+2) bonus

Hit Point Rolls = 10,10,8,9,10,8,7 plus con bonus +3/level 
*73/73 hp total* 




pp
gp  1
sp 18
cp  8

[sblock=Paladin Abilities]
Can Detect Evil at will
Aura of Good, 7th level power
Smite Evil 2/day. +2 to hit +1/level to dam ___ ___
Divine Grace:  +1 on all saving throws
Lay on Hands for 10 points/day 
Aura of Courage, Immune to Fear,
 --Friends w/in 10’ are +4 to morale and saves vs. fear
Divine Health: Immune to all Disease
Remove Disease, 1/week
Turn Undead as a 2nd level Cleric at 5th level, 5 times per day   _ _ _ _ _
Spells:  can cast 2 spell/day at 7th level, must prepare spell in advance, caster level 4th 
	Restoration, Lesser _
        Divine Favor, +1/3levels to attack and damage rolls
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats]
FEATS:   1. Weapon Focus: Battleaxe (+1 to hit)
             2.  Mounted Combat (ride check opposes attacks that would hit mount)
             3.  Negotiator
             4.  Ride-By Attack (Xmas Bonus Feat -- Move before & after a mounted charge)
             5.  Power Attack
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
SKILLS (8 pts at 1st level +4 human bonus, + 3 points/level above 1st )
Diplomacy   +11   (5 ranks, +2 cha, +2 sense motive synergy, +2 for negotiator feat)
Heal   +8   (3 ranks, +3 wisdom, +2 circumstance bonus for healing kit)
Knowledge (Religion)   +2   (2 rank)
Ride   +9   (7 ranks +2 handle animal synergy)
Sense Motive   +13   (6 ranks +3 wisdom, +2 for Negotiator feat, +2 campaign bonus)
Handle Animal   +6   (4ranks, +2 cha)
Concentration +3 (0 ranks, +3 con)
Spot (cc) +5 (2 ranks, +3 wisdom)
Intimidate (cc) +3 (1 rank, +2 cha)
Bluff (cc) +2 (0 ranks, +2 cha)
Gather Information (cc) +2 (0 ranks, +2 cha)
Listen (cc) +3 (0 ranks, +3 wis)
Survival (cc) +3 (0 ranks, +3 wis)
[/sblock]

AC:   20 /   FF:  20   /   Touch:  10
Armor Check Pen: -6+-2(for shield) = -8

BAB: +7/+2,+4 str, +1 w/ battleaxe (weapon focus)+1magic battleaxe+2(at L7-Divine Favor)=total of +15/+10 with battleaxe, 
Damage:  +4 strength, +1 magic battleaxe+2 Divine Favor=total of +7 to damage with battleaxe
[Smite Evil (2/day) total bonuses with battleaxe at 7th level:  +17 to hit, +17 to damage]

SAVES:  Fort:+5+3+2=+10 	Ref:+2+0+2=+4 	Will:+2+3+2=+7  

[sblock=Equipment]
Special Magic Full Plate Armor - +8 to AC – see below
Heavy Wood Shield (+2AC)	
Silver Holy Symbol--Light
2 Flasks of Holy Water		
Heavy Warhorse (a gelding named "Saint Josiah" in honor of Nijel's mentor. "St. Jo" for short)
Military Saddle
Bit and Bridle
Saddlebags
Bedroll			
2 Winter Blankets
2 map/scroll cases		             
Battle Axe +1 (d8+1 dam) 		
2 Hand Axes   (d6 dam)
4 fish hooks with line
Explorer’s Outfit
150 feet hempen rope
Grappling Hook
2 belt pouches
Longbow (d8 damage)
Quiver 20 arrows
Backpack
Tent
Small Steel Mirror
12 Days' Trail Rations
5 Gallon Cask of Ale (1.5 gallons consumed)
3 Sturdy Mugs 
Thunderstones (2)
Manacles, Masterwork, x2
Scoll:  Cure Light Wounds x2
Healer's Kit
Life Gem: 1 hp (for emergency stabilization of Nijel when he takes great damage and would be otherwise incapacitated) (after use, gem may be recharged by the positive energy of a 10hd turning check]
Least Crystal of Illumination  (The crystal is usually carried securely, wrapped in Nijel's spare socks in his backpack.  Only attached to his axe when needed. [Nijel doesn't want to be a showoff!])
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Nijel Bladesong always had fantasies in his youth about being the brave knight who slays the fell dragon and saves the townsfolk.  He was only a mediocre student, but he made up for that with his physical prowess.   He was also gifted with an unusually strong degree of faith, and this gave him the confidence that he needed to succeed.  Also, Nijel pursued his goals with a single-minded determination and a tenacity that greatly endeared him to his mentors and instructors, once they got to know him.  Once he has set his mind upon a goal, he works toward it non-stop until he finally achieves it, no matter how long it takes him to do so, or how many times he has to start over.  His dogged persistence earned him the nickname “Bulldog” from his teachers, because he would never turn loose of a problem, or a challenge, once he had his jaws locked around it.  

Nijel is from a very rural family who make their living by hunting and trapping, and growing enough crops for themselves to eat, and also provide a small excess of grain and cash crops which they trade for needed goods.  Nijel has very little experience of city life, or even village life.  He is largely self-educated, but his entry into the Church of Light Seminary for Paladins was sponsored by Father Josiah Burton, a mendicant friar who sometimes ministered to the Bladesong family when his wanderings took him close to their home.  Father Burton recognized the dedication and zeal in Nijel, and has always been his biggest supporter.  From an early age Father Burton taught Nijel about his own devotion to the Light, and due largely to Father Burton’s influence, Nijel does his best to serve the Light, but he is not especially devoted to any one patron deity.

Nijel’s fraternal twin brother, Aidan, is a Warlock and Nijel's adventuring companion.  (Aidan is actually a minute or two older than Nijel, and he loves to rub it in to Nijel that he is the Eldest.)  Nijel and Aidan have fey heritage, inherited from their mother, whom Aidan favors.   The boys’ father was a respected warrior in his younger days, and Nijel favors him, so Nijel and Aidan only bear a token amount of family resemblance to one another.  One day, Nijel and Aidan were off playing in the woods, when their fey blood inadvertently allowed them to pierce the protective veil surrounding a glade where a fey ceremony was taking place.  The story of what happened that day is more accurately told in Aidan's character history.  But, it is true that Nijel’s instinct to flee saved him from a fate similar to Aidan's, a fact for which he constantly gives great thanks, since Nijel lacks Aidan's magical aptitude and ambition.  

Nijel does not always approve of everything that Aidan does with his fey talents, but he dearly loves his brother, and still hopes to one day redeem him from the chaotic influence.  Nijel tries to watch over Aidan (as much as Aidan will permit, anyway), because he knows that if anything happens to Aidan while he is around, then he will surely face his mother's full wrath.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]
Nijel has a (barely) average intelligence, but he is also a little bit dyslexic.  And, he is not very good with numbers, either, both because of his dyslexia, and a more general mathematical ineptitude.  Aidan sometimes teases him about this, too.  He has trouble keeping up with exact numbers of foes, if there are very many at all, and he has trouble with remembering things like exactly how many arrows he has left, etc.  Nijel's standard response when Aidan teases him about, for example, how many orcs he was fighting is to say, "I wasn't there to count the buggers, I just kept swinging until they all quit fighting."  Also, Nijel's dyslexia gives him serious problems with reading any word longer than one or two syllables.  (He much prefers pictures and symbols, and they are much easier for him to grasp.)  He can usually do ok with VERY small words.  (Unless he’s already confused, that is, and then all bets are off!)  His intelligence is, technically, average, but, then, he has been accused of cheating on the I.Q. test, too. (Or, maybe it’s just an act? Hmmm, evidence would seem to indicate that it was probably an accurate test, unfortunately.)  Nijel will always try to rely on friends to read things for him, and will only do so himself if he absolutely must.  (And he will do this even if the friend has misinterpreted a message, because Nijel certainly does not have the confidence in his reading ability to correct someone.)

Nijel Bladesong stands 6 feet 1½ inches tall, and weighs around 198 pounds.  His shoulders are very broad and his arms and legs are brawny and heavy with muscle.  He has shoulder-length blonde hair, and while he is ordinarily clean-shaven, he usually does not bother to shave while he is on an expedition or military maneuvers, and his beard grows very quickly, so that in just two or three days he will have a passable beard, which is unusual in such a fair-haired person.  On extended campaigns, he has been known to return with yellow whiskers almost reaching to his chest.  Following the Battle at the Manor, when Nijel has a moment's peace to rest, he decides that he will not shave the beard that has sprouted over the past few weeks, but he will trim and groom it carefully, instead. 

While Nijel serves the Light unswervingly, he is often put off by rigid hierarchies and formal churches.  He desires to see everyone serve the Light, but because of the problems that he has seen in established churches, he is not overanxious to convert anyone to any particular faith.  Like his mentor Father Josiah Burton, Nijel prefers to serve the Light according to his own methods and his own time schedule.  Nijel respects all Priests of the Light, and will follow along with the rites of any Church of the Light where he happens to find himself, but he esteems almost all of the patron deities of the Light equally.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Nijel’s Armor]
Nijel’s magic full plate armor grants him a +2 bonus to the one ability of his choice.  (For now, Nijel is applying this bonus to his charisma, to help with his undead turning and his spells.)  The bonus lasts for one month, at which time the bonus may be switched to a different ability, if desired.  The armor is very ornate, being an electric blue color, and having a crust of 250 rubies embedded in the breastplate.  The entire suit of armor (except for the area of rubies) and the helm as well are covered with geometric designs of gold filigree.  The overall effect of the electric blue color and the gold filigree is to make Nijel look like a knight of blue steel surrounded by an aura of gold.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2007)

*Katherine 'Kat' Brightlaw - Rogue 3/Sorceror 4*

PDF sheet for Katherine in attachment.


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 25, 2007)

*Ewan Driscoll, Scout for the Southern Operatives*

*Ewan Driscoll*
Human _Neutral Good_
Scout 4 / Ranger 3
*XP:* 26500

[sblock=XP Tracking]
Start = 6000
01/11/08 Award = +3500
05/08/08 Award = +5000
02/28/09 Award = +12000
Total = 26500
[/sblock]

*Age:* 18
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5 ft. 11 in.
*Weight:* 172 lb.
*Eyes:* Blue-gray
*Hair:* Sandy
*Skin:* Tanned

*Hit Points:* 68 (8 + 5 + 8 + 6 + 7 + 6 + 7 + 21 Con)

*Init* +6 (+3 Dex, +1 Battle Fortitude, +2 Quick Reconnoiter); 
*Spd* 40 ft/x5;

*AC* 16 (+3 studded leather, +3 dex), touch 13, flat-footed 16;
*Base Atk/Grapple* +6/+8;
*SA&SQ* Uncanny Dodge(Ex), Wild Empathy(Ex), Favored Enemy  ¤Giant (+4 bonus) ¤Orc (+2 bonus), Trapfinding(Ex), Skirmish(Ex), Battle Fortitude(Ex), Fast Movement(Ex), Trackless Step(Ex);

[sblock=Crunch]
*Saves: *
Fort +8 (+4 base, +3 Con, +1 Battle Fortitude), 
Ref +11 (+7 base, +3 Dex, +1 Grace), 
Will +4 (+2 base, +2 Wis);

*Stats:*
Str 15(+2), 
Dex 16(+3), 
Con 16(+3), +1 @ 4th level,
Int 16(+3), 
Wis 14(+2), 
Cha 12(+1);

*Skills:* 
Craft (Bowyer/Fletcher)¹ *+10 *(+12 with mw tools) [7 ranks + 3 Int], 
Disable Device *+10* (+12 with  mw tools) [7 ranks + 3 Dex], 
Handle Animal *+5* [4 ranks + 1 Cha], 
Heal *+5* [1 rank + 2 Wis + 2 belt],
Hide¹ *+12* [9 ranks + 3 Dex], 
Knowledge (geography) *+9* [6 ranks + 3 Int], 
Knowledge (nature) *+13* [8 ranks + 3 Int + 2 Survival], 
Listen¹ *+12* [10 ranks + 2 Wis], 
Move Silently¹ *+12* [9 ranks + 3 Dex], 
Ride¹ *+10* [7 ranks + 3 Dex], 
Search¹ *+13* [10 ranks + 3 Int], 
Sense Motive¹ *+9* [7 ranks + 2 Wis], 
Speak Language [2 ranks] (Giant, Orc)
Spot¹ *+12* [10 ranks + 2 Wis], 
Survival¹ *+12* [10 ranks + 2 Wis], 
Tumble *+10* [7 ranks + 3 Dex].

*Feats: *
Dodge (PH 92),
Endurance (PH 93)²,
Point Blank Shot (PH 98), 
Precise Shot (PH 98),
Quick Reconnoiter (CV 112),
Rapid Shot (PH 98)²,
Run (PH 99), 
Swift Hunter (Complete Scoundrel), 
Track (PH 101)².

*Languages:*
Southern Gaullic
Southern Illum
Dashai
Giant
Illum
Orc
[/sblock]

[sblock=Abilities]
*Racial Abilities:*
• Base land speed of 30 feet.
• Favored Class: Any
*Class Abilities:*
• *Uncanny Dodge(Ex):* You retain your Dexterity bonus to AC even if flatfooted or struck by an invisible attacker.
• *Wild Empathy(Ex):* You can make a check(1d20+2) to improve the attitude of an animal. You must be within 30 feet of it, and it generally takes one minute to perform the action.
• *Favored Enemy:* You have certain types of enemies that you have extensive knowledge about. Against these creatures, you gain the listed bonus to Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks, as well as weapon damage rolls.
 ¤ Giant (+4 bonus)
 ¤ Orc (+2 bonus)
• *Trapfinding(Ex):* You can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a DC higher than 20. You can use the Disable Device skill to disarm magic traps.
• *Skirmish(Ex):* For any round in which you move at least 10', you gain 2d6 damage and a +2 competence bonus to AC.
• *Battle Fortitude(Ex):* You gain a +1 competence on Fortitude saves and initiative checks.
• *Trackless Step(Ex):* You leave no trail in natural surroundings, and cannot be tracked unless you choose to.
• *Fast Movement(Ex):* Your speed increases (limited by armor and encumbrance).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment] (5400 gpv):
Light Warhorse with military saddle and saddle blanket (provided)
Healing Belt (750 gp) [MIC p. 110]
MW Bowyer's Tools (55 gp)
MW Thieves' Tools (100 gp)
MW Mighty +2 Composite Longbow (200 gp)
Quiver of Ehlonna (1800 gp)
MW Studded Leather Armor (175 gp)
MW Hand Axe (306 gp)
Club
Dagger (x3) (6 gp)
Arrows (x60) (3 gp)
Arrows, bundled (180) (9 gp)
Signal Whistle (.8 gp)
Spyglass (1000 gp)
Explorer's Outfit (free)
Backpack (2 gp)
Traveler's Outfit (x2) (2 gp)
Bedroll (.1 gp)
Winter Blanket (.5 gp)
Waterskin (x2) (2 gp)
Sack with Trail Rations (6 days) (3.1 gp)
Tent (10 gp)
MW Potion Belt (60 gp)
Alchemist's Fire (x6) (120 gp)
Holy Water (x2) (50 gp)
Antitoxin (x2) (100 gp)
Sack with Tanglefoot Bags (x10) (500.1 gp)
Pouch (1 gp)
Flint & Steel (1 gp)
Small Steel Mirror (x2) (20 gp)
Soap 1 cake (.5 gp)
Map Case (1 gp)
Maps of Gwynnedde and surrounding regions (100 gp)
Pouch (1 gp)
Lifegem (1 hp) from Andor
20.9 gp


*The Messenger*
+1 Mighty Composite Heartseeking Longbow of Distance
 (Composite Longbow +1 to hit, +3 to damage, range 220', crit 18-20/x5, also confers the feat Shot on the Run)
[sblock]On the eve of his setting out Ewan is drawn aside by his great uncle...."your the only one who has any salt boy...so i 
pass this on to you..use it well and make sure it gets passed into proper hands when you no longer have a need for it" Opening 
up a richly carved oak chest he pulls out a long object. Unwrapping it from it's linen covering, a long composite bow is revealed...the upper an lower half are covered with some type of black horn wrapped in silver wire. The arrow rest is made of a dark wood and has a silver place on which the arrow rests. The bow string is made of a silver/white colored thread that has  been braided and is exceptionaly tough. Testing the bow in his travels. Ewan discovers that it has the following properties...
Range increments are doubled..it also convers the feat..shoot on the run..making it and ideal weapon for wildnerness and broken terrain fighting...last but not least it also has an increased threat range of 18-20 doing x5 damage...a truly wicked bow[/sblock]
[/sblock]

*Description:*
Ewan Driscoll is a nearly 6-foot tall athletic young man with fair skin whose exposed portions are tanned by an active outdoor life. His hair is a sandy brown lightened by the sun and pulled back into a short tail to keep it out of his eyes. His clothes are rugged but well-cut and dyed in colors to blend in to a hilly wooded landscape. He wears studded leather armor and carries the weapons of a woodsman.

*Background:*
Ewan comes from the Earldom of Corwyn where his father was employed as one of the king's foresters. Ewan and his three brothers (Aiden, Brian, & Duncan) were all taught the ways of the forest by their father. As soon as each brother was strong enough to pull a man's bow, he would join his father in patrolling the forests. When there were no problems, the brothers would practice stalking each other. When folk reported problems, the brothers would join their father in scouting out the bandits, humanoids, or rabid animals for the earl's men. Eventually, Aiden & Brian joined their father as king's foresters while Duncan and finally Ewan were requested to join the king's armies as scouts.

Though young, Ewan distinguished himself as a capable tracker with a good head for estimating numbers and probable routes & destinations. Ewan was involved with the capture of several bandit bands before being sent to assist the troops in finding and dealing with the incursions of ogiers and orcs along the northern D'Shai border.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 26, 2007)

*Character for Southern Operatives*

*(Sir) Roak Adari "Cairnwalker"*
_Neutral (Good) Human Male Warblade 7_
_XPs: 26,500_

[sblock=Experience History]
Starting XPs: 6000
Combat XP versus Ogier Magi, Ogiers & Orcs: 3000 (2008-01-11)
Story XP Award: 500 (2008-01-11)
Combat at the Fort: 5000 (2008-05-08)
JA disappearance reward: 12,000 (2009-02-18)
[/sblock]

*Age:* 20
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6 ft. 3 in.
*Weight:* 215 lb.
*Eyes:* Grey
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Bronze

*STR:* 18 [+4] 
*DEX:* 14 [+2]
*CON:* 16 [+3] (+1 level (4) increase)
*INT:* 15 [+2]
*WIS:* 12 [+1]
*CHA:* 13 [+1]
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1286581

*HP: 95* 12+21+10+11+10+10+21 CON
*Armor Class:* 23 (10 base + 6 armor + 2 dex + 5 natural) OR 25 (w/shield)
- Flat-footed AC: 21 (Uncanny Dodge applies)
- Touch AC: 17
*Initiative:* +6
*BAB:* +7
*Atttack:*
- _Widow's Lament_ +13/+8 (2d6+7/19-20)
- Warhammer +12/+7 (1d8+4/x3)
- Battleaxe +11/+6 (1d8+4/x3)
- Spiked Gauntlet +11/+6 (1d4+4/x2)

*Speed:* 20' (30’ base)

*FORT:* +9 (5 base + 3 con +1 resistance)
*REFL:* +5/+7 (2 base + 2 dex +1 resistance / +2 Battle Clarity)
*WILL:* +4 (2 base + 1 wis + 1 resistance)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_
- _Martial Maneuvers_
- _Martial Stances_
- _Battle Clarity (+2 on reflex saves)_
- _Weapon Aptitude_
- _Uncanny Dodge_
- _Battle Ardor (+2 attack on rolls to confirm criticals)_
- _4th Level Relearn Maneuver: Leading the Attack for Mountain Hammer_
- _Warblade 5 Bonus Feat_
- _Improved Uncanny Dodge_
- _Battle Cunning (+2 damage vrs flat-footed/flanked foes)_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Weapon Focus (Greatsword)_
- _Improved Initiative_
3rd Level
- _Power Attack_
4th Level
- _Martial Study: Crusader's Strike_ (Christmas Gift Feat)
5th Level
- _Martial Study: Divine Surge_
6th Level
- _(Saved Feat)_

*Maneuvers and Stances*
Stances Known: 2
- _Stance of Clarity_
- _Stonefoot Stance_
Maneuvers Known // Readied: 9 (7+2 feats) // 4
- _1st Level Maneuvers: Moment of Perfect Mind, Steel Wind, (Missing) + Crusader's Strike (feat)_
- _2nd Level Maneuvers: Tactical Strike, Mountain Hammer_
- _3rd Level Maneuvers: Iron Heart Surge_
- _4th Level Maneuvers: Mithral Tornado + Divine Surge (feat)_

*Skills:*
- _Balance +11 (7 ranks, +2 dex, +2 "synergy")_ 
- _Climb +8 (4 ranks, +4 str)_
- _Concentration +10 (7 ranks, +3 con)_
- _Diplomacy +8 (7 ranks, +1 cha)_
- _Intimidate +8 (7 ranks, +1 cha)_
- _Jump +13 (7 ranks, +4 str, +2 "synergy")_
- _Knowledge, history +5 (3 ranks, +2 int)_
- _Knowedlge, local +5 (3 ranks, +2 int)_
- _Martial Lore +4 (2 ranks, +2 int)_
- _Ride +9 (5 CC ranks, +2 dex, +2 circumstance)_
- _Swim +8 (4 ranks, +4 str)_
- _Tumble +13 (9 ranks, +2 dex, +2 "synergy")_

*Languages:*
- _Common/Trade Language_
- _Southern Gaullic_
- _Dashai_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
- Breastplate +1 (1300gp, 30lb)
- Heavy Wooden Shield, darkwood (107gp, 5lb)

*Melee weapons*
- Greatsword +1 "Widow's Lament" (2350gp, 8lb)
[sblock=Widow's Lament]
Roak's greatsword is crafted of the finest steel, with a single fuller running 3/4 of the length of the blade. The guard consists of an arrowhead shaped center set with alexandrite, and the quillons curve toward the blade, giving the impression of deadly fangs. Cairnwalker has taken to wrapping the elaborate hardwood grip with leather thong to prevent it from becoming slippery when soaked in blood. A deceivingly simple, flat pommel finishes the weapon; careful examination will note that the pommel is inset with polished onyx, and inlaid with House Adari's golden sunburst.
[/sblock]
- Warhammer, MW (312gp, 5lb)
- Battleaxe (10gp, 6lb)
- Spiked Gauntlet (5gp, 1lb)
- Dagger (2gp, 1lb)

*Ranged weapons*
- 

*Equipment*
-Cloak or Resistance +1 (1000gp , -)
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
----- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
----- Trail rations, 5 days (25sp, 5lb)
----- 2 sacks (2cp, 1lb)
----- Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)
----- Everburning torch (110gp, 1lb)
----- Climber's kit (80gp, 5lb)
- Beltpouch (1gp, 0.5lb)
----- Flint & steel (1gp, -)
----- Flask, brandy (3cp, 1.5lb)
- Signet ring, family heirloom 
[sblock=Signet Ring]
Upon leaving the family homestead, Roak's mother gifted him with an antique signet ring that once belonged to his paternal great grandfather. "Take this child so that it may protect you," she had said. The ring confers a natural AC bonus of +5 to the wearer.

The ring bears the house Adari coat of arms: A gold sunburst set on an black sapphire triangle. The ring is a large, heavy piece of jewelry. The gold of the sunburst is actually inset into the triangular cut block of black sapphire.[/sblock]
- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
- Warhorn (5gp, 3lb)
- Noble's outfit (75gp, worn)

*Other Goods & Gear*
- Light Warhorse
- Bit & Bridle
- Military Saddle
- 2 Saddle Bags

Weight Carried: 85lb, light load
Remaining money: 37 gp, 3sp, 3cp



*Description*
Standing well over 6' in hieght, and weighing over fifteen stone, Roak is broad chested and powerfully built. His skin is well-tanned from many hours spent training in the sun, and his large hands are calloused and rough from time spent handling many weapons. Roak has a handsome face with a strong, square jaw, and a shock of curly, raven-black hair. His piercing grey eyes sparkle with intelligence, and he carries himself proudly, with an air of command. He cuts a dashing figure in his ornate armor, and the skill with which he wields his greatsword has earned him the name "Cairnwalker."

Roak's clothing and gear often bears the coat of arms of his house: A golden sunburst on a black triangle. This coat of arms sometimes appears in the older style with a crown above the trianle and sunburst, indicating House Adari's loyalty to the kingdom.





*Personality*
Daring, confident, courageous: these are the words that best describe Roak. The warblade is well versed in tactitcs, and works best with allies. Despite his skill and discipline, though, Roak enjoys the chaos of the swirling melee, the chance to prove himself against overwhelming odds.

*Background - In Progress*
Roak is a scion of the proud but minor noble house of Adari, from the [duchy/earldom/county], though his family is certainly a cadet line. Still, his noble upbringing insured that he was trained in the melee arts by some of the best masters-at-arms available. Blessed with incredible athleticism, and a superior intellect, Roak excelled at his training.

At an early age, Roak began to experience the horrors of war; first as a page at his uncle's court, then later as a squire to his elder brother Durnham. Upon attaining his 18th year, Roak was knighted, as befits a young warrior of a noble house, especially one already blooded in combat. For the next year, Roak served his family as a household knight, but eventually grew tired with the duties he was performing. Soon enough, he found a place among the operatives of Gwynedde's military, and has been serving the Kingdom ever since.


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2007)

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light*

Nijel  has been a work in progress to now, for sure.  I keep finding mistakes.  For now, he's as accurate as I can make him.  :\  Welllll, I just tried to fix all the problems that Draco mentioned.  

Well, okay, another small change to Nijel's background, no big deal.  Really!

Nijel's hit points have finally been brought up to snufff!  He should be minimally competent now, I think.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 2, 2007)

*Undead bane*

Name:       Andor Anande de Andrade
Race:       Human
Player:     Neurotic
Class:    Cleric4
Hit Points: 10 + 9 + 9 + 8 = 36 
(HP rolled were with CON 16 in mind so these numbers are one less then that seen on the link)
Experience: 9500 / 10000
[sblock=History]
11.01.2008 -> 3500xp for saving the children and surviving orc ambush
[/sblock]
Alignment:  Neutral Good
Speed:      Walk 30' (30' in armor)
Languages:  Illum, Common, Sarath??

------------------------ Description -----------------------
Height: 5' 6"             Weight: 168 lbs.              Gender: Male	
Eyes:   Dark             Hair: Black (shaved)         Skin: Dark tanned
Quirks: Strange eyes, Shy
Speech style: Enunciates very clearly       
Quotable: Yield to your fate !
	  Where the Light penetrates, the Dark cannot abide.


Stats: 16, 16, 15, 14, 14, 14, 10, 8 
Stat    Score   Mod
STR      14      (+2)
DEX      16      (+3) (+1@4th)
CON      14      (+2)
INT       14      (+2)
WIS      16      (+3)
CHA      16      (+3)

Combat stats
AC: 10 + 4(chain shirt) +2 (large shield) +3 (DEX)
     Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 19    / 13     /    16

Initiative:   +3

BAB:    +3
Melee:  +5
Ranged: +6

Fortitude:    +4+2 = 6
Reflex:       +1+3 = 4
Will:         +4+3 = 7


```
Skill                   Total      Rnk     Stat    Msc
Autohypnosis              5        0.0      3        2
Balance                   3        0.0      3        0
Bluff                     3        0.0      3        0
Climb                     3        0.0      3        0
Concentration            10        7.0      3        0
Craft (Any) 	          2        0.0      2        0
Decipher Script           2        0.0      2        0
Diplomacy                 8        5.0      3        0
Gather Information        3        0.0      3        0
Handle Animal             3        0.0      3        0
Heal                      8        5.0      3        0
Hide                      3        0.0      3        0
Intimidate                3        0.0      3        0
Knowledge (Any)       	  2        0.0      2        0
Knowledge (History)       8        6.0      2        0
Knowledge (Religion)      9        7.0      2        0
Knowledge (The Planes)    5        3.0      2        0
Listen                    3        0.0      3        0
Perform (Any)             3        0.0      3        0
Profession (Any)  	  3        0.0      3        0
Ride                      4        1.0      3        0
Search                    2        0.0      2        0
Sense Motive              3        0.0      3        0
Spot                      3        0.0      3        0
Survival                  3        0.0      3        0
Swim                      2        0.0      2        0
```
 
[sblock=Feats]
Extra Turning (+4 turns per day)
Radiant Fire (Initiate, Pelor) (+2 insight damage vs. evil, several spells)
Divine Reach Spell (touch spells becomes ray 30')
Intuitive Attack (+WIS to attack and damage instead of STR)

```
Wanted:
[INDENT]
Divine Spellpower (+n levels depending on turning check +3)
Exalted turning (+3d6 turning damage)
Augment Healing (healing spells heal extra 2 HP)
Glorious Weapons (weapons in 60' burst become Good)
Pious Spellsurge (gain +1d6 to caster level checks or spell DCs)
Sacred Healing (Fast Healing 3 to living within 60' burst for 1+CHA rounds)
Sacred Boost (all healing spell maximized in 60' burst for 1 round)
Disciple of the Sun (destroy undead instead of turning them)
[/INDENT]
```
 
Armor Proficiency (Heavy), Simple weapons, Shield Proficiency
the armor check penalty applies to: 
Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, 
Move Silently, Pick Pocket, and Tumble checks.
[/sblock]  

[sblock=Turn Undead]
Andor Anande de Andrade can Turn/Rebuke undead 10 times per day.
Turning check:  1d20 +3(CHA) +2(Glory) +2 (Religion)= 1d20 +7
Turning damage: 2d6 +3(CHA) +4(level) +1d6 (Glory) = 3d6 +7

```
Turning ResultsCheck        Max HDResult      
Affected 
>0		             1
1 - 3           		2
4 - 6           		3
7 - 9           		4
10 - 12         		5
13 - 15         		6
16 - 18         		7
19 - 21         		8
22 +			9
```
[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat]
Unarmed attack:
to hit:       +6
damage:       1d3+3
critical:     20/x2

Crossbow (Light/Masterwork):
Attack:       +8
Damage:       1d8
critical:     19-20/x2
Range:        80 ft. 

Morningstar (Masterwork, silver, cold iron):
Attack:       +7
Damage:       1d8+3
Critical:     20/x2
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Name                                            QTY	LBS	Cost
Outfit (Traveler's)                              1	5 lbs	    0
Mithril Chain Shirt                               1       10lbs	1100
Shield (Heavy/Masterworkl)                  1       15 lbs       170
Morningstar                                       1	6 lbs        300 (MW) + 90(Ag) + 16 (8 x2 
cold iron + 1000 (crystal)  = 1406
(Masterwork, silver, cold iron, least crystal of fiend slaying)
Crossbow (Light/Masterwork)                1	4 lbs       335
Bolts (Crossbow/50)                            1	5 lbs          5

Wand of healing (light)                        1	0 lbs       750
Everburning torch                               1	1 lbs         90
Sunrod                                             2	1 lbs           5
Neclace of blessings                            1	0 lbs       500
Life Gems                                          9        0 lbs       900

Scroll (Divine Favor)                             1	0 lbs    25
Scroll (Endure Elements/Divine)               1	0 lbs    25
Scroll (Magic Weapon/Divine)                  2	0 lbs    50

Small altar (spruce)		     1	5 lbs	 20

Vials of Holy Water			   10	1 lbs	  0			
Vials of Chaotic Water                          0
Vials of Axiomatic Water                       0
Vampire slaying kit                                1      5 lbs        10
[INDENT][SIZE=1]Wooden Stake
Garlic
Holy Waffers
Two small mirrors
Wolfsbane
[/SIZE][/INDENT]

Small vial of phosphorus in oil

 
Total money: 5551/5400
Total weight caried: 				56lbs

Current load:        Light
 
Encumbrance
Light:  58   
Medium: 116   
Heavy:  175
```
[/sblock]


Spells:
[sblock=Undead hunting]
Level 0
Create Water(Conjuration), Detect Magic(Divination) x2, Resistance(Abjuration) x2

Level 1
Bless Water(Transmutation), Detect Undead(Divination), Disrupt Undead(Necromancy), Hide from Undead(Abjuration), Purge Inner Darkness(Evocation)

Level 2
Ghosttouch armor(Abjuration), Consecrate(Evocation), Remove Paralysis(Conjuration), Spiritual Weapon(Evocation)
[/sblock]    

[sblock=Normal]
Level 0
Detect Magic(Divination), Fleeting Fame (Transmutation), Light(Evocation), Mending(Transmutation), Purify Food and Drink(Transmutation) 

Level 1
Command(Enchantment), Comprehend Languages(Divination), Detect Evil(Divination), Endure Elements(Abjuration), Obscuring Mist (Conjuration) 

Level 2
Augury(Divination), Calm Emotions (Enchantment), Zone of Truth(Enchantment)
[/sblock] 

[sblock=Combat]
Level 0
Detect Magic(Divination) x2, Guidance(Divination), Resistance(Abjuration), Startle(Necromancy)

Level 1
Divine Favor(Evocation), Endure Elements(Abjuration), Magic Weapon(Transmutation), Sanctuary(Abjuration), Shield of Faith (Abjuration)

Level 2
Bear's Endurance(Transmutation), Bless Weapon(Transmutation), Hold Person (Enchantment), Deific Vengeance
[/sblock]  

[sblock=Description]
This bald shaven, wiry man quietly looks around and then seats himself somewhat appart from the crowd. If anybody tries to approach strangely intensive black eyes fixate him until he leaves. Skin would be tanned if not for strange grayish undertones as if he just recovered from some deadly disease. Mark of the Sun can be seen prominently on his forehead. On the neck, just under hair line for those observant enough, there is faint red mark.

His clothes are gray red-rimmed with fire-like pattern. There is triangular signet ring on his left hand. Shield with emblazoned sun leans on the wall, morningstar with two-colored spikes near at hand. By occasional glint and soft clinking under the robes, one could surmise existance of some kind of armor.





[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Andor Anande was born as Affik Anande, poor gipsy traveling around in his family cart with his parent and truppe. One fatal week they were at de Andrade estate providing some entertainment to villagers over the day and to lords of estate in the evenings.

They were awoken one night by the screams and crying. Several guards and servants ran around confused as to what was happening until one after another started attacking each other. This continued for some time afflicting several gypsies too. Some time after it started from the castle emerged several feral figures that hunted down those still standing around or running from the castle. Andor's parents tucked him into their cart and ran away to draw attention to themselves and were promtly killed in front of terrified child's eyes by having their throats bitten open and their life blood drained by the hunters.

Finaly, regal figure in midnight blue robes with fire motiffs and red symbol in front strode out of the gate carrying limp body of a child. Scanning the scene in front if the gate, figure purposefuly strode toward Andor's cart. As it neared it became clear it's a unearthly handsome man with pale complexion. He called to Andor and unaware that he obeyed until he was outside Andor came.

Dropping dead child in front of him he spoke:
"Ovo je osveta za ono što sam postao zahvaljujući svom pretku. De Andradi su zaboravili prokletstvo svoje obitelji i imali više od jednog djeteta kako bi nastavili lozu. Umjesto da mi dopuste da uzmem dijete odlučili su satrti lozu. Neka tako bude. Nijedan de Andrade neće živjeti ako ja, Fyrrlan Redspike de Andrade saznam za njega!"

Words were unfamiliar to Affik, but their meaning clear in his mind.

It seems that lords knew something was coming for them as they killed they own children and then themselves seconds before this creature came.

Then he bit into Andor's neck and drank bringing him to the brink of death. Whole affair lasted for the night. Nobody survived the event. Andor was brought within the castle over the day and he woke weak and helpless later during the day. After sunset he witnessed raising of his parents and other that perished that night and their feeding upon helpless villagers that were kept alive for this purpose. After everyone but Andor were dead whole entourage dissapeared into the night toward Sarath border, leaving Affik with Andor de Andrade's body, words of the message forever etched into his mind.

Affik felt strangely dettached from whole affair. There was no crying, no pain, no joy, no nothing. 

In the morning he carried the boy's body outside to provisionaly burry it and headed toward nearest town. As the sun hit him he felt pain as never before, cleansing rays cleaning, burning away corruption left by the touch of the vampires. He collapsed and when he woke, saddness from the loss and thoughts of revenge were raging inferno within him. Soon it died down and left Affikfeeling empty again.

Affik decided to bury him somewhat to the side and hidden from view, he took boys signet ring and assumed the identity of Andor Anande de Andrade. Knowing that sooner or later, vampire that slew his parents will hear about him and hopefuly come to claim him.

He came into the temple of the Sun as an orphan willing to learn, to embrace the light that was taken from his life. The catastrophy was soon discovered and the bodies of the slain blessed and burned and castle abandoned as cursed.

Andor was left somewhat gray of skin, some of his earlier memories and skills deleted from his memory by life draining touch of a vampire replaced by the words and image of slaughter and Fyrrlan Redspike, being he realized later was an elder vampire.

The words echoed in his mind now translated in Illum as he learned the language of his nemesis:

"This is the revenge for what I became thanks to their ancestor. De Andrades forgot the curse of their family and had more then one child to carry on the line. Instead of letting me have the extra child they decided to end the line here and now. Let it be so. Let it be known that no de Andrade will live if I, Fyrrlan Redspike de Andrade know about him!


Andor is now humorless young man fully immersed in the power of Pelor, his inborn goodness and free spirit subdued but preserved. He only feels really alive channeling divine power of his patron and destroying abbominations that walk this earth beyond grave or beyong reality's weil. Occasionaly, he still suffers from nightmares. Sight of blood always send his blood racing  and he suppresses vile urge to drink it. Sometimes, small insect or spider gets caught and eaten before Andor is aware of what is happening. He feels uncomfortable (if not outright afraid) in the darkness and always has some light source at his side.

The experience left him grayish of skin, but with unswerving focus that radiates as fiery confidence from the core of his being. Given the chance to patrol the borders he jumped at it as it put him closer to his target. Mentioning his full name in public whenever he gets the chance he hopes that some day Fyrrlan will come for him.

Officialy, he is now Liutenant in his unit, his job support and healing and occasional burial or wedding within the unit or in the villages they pass through.

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 4, 2007)

*Padraig MacOisian, Gold Dragon Shaman 5*

[sblock=picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
Here is the roll for his stats

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Human 
Dragon Shaman 4
Lawful Good 
*Abilities*
Str 17 (+3)  (+1 at 4th)
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 15 (+2)
Int 10 (+0)
Wis 12 (+1)
Cha 14 (+2)

*Combat Stats*
AC:19 (+6 armor, +3 dex)  Touch:13  Flat-Footed:16
HP: 50  (hit it on the First Roll, 5th level +12 )
BAB: +3
Initiative: +3
Melee: MW longspear +8 (3 BAB, +3 str, +1 MW, +1 weap. foc.)  1d8+4  20/x3
or MW cold iron Heavy Mace +7 (3 BAB, +3 str, +1 MW) 1d8+3  20/x2
or dagger +6 (+3 BAB, +3 str) 1d4+3  19-20/x2
Ranged: Light Crossbow +6 (3 BAB, +3 Dex)  19-20/x2

*Saving Throws*
Fort +7 (+4 Base, +3 con)
Ref +4 (+1 Base, +3 Dex)
Will +5 (+4 Base, +1 Wis)

*Skills*
Heal +6 (2 ranks, +1 Wis, +3 skill focus)
Intimidate +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)
Knowledge (Arcana) +2 (2 ranks, +0 Int)
Ride +5 (2 ranks, +3 Dex)
Swim +5 (2 ranks, +3 Str)

*Feats/Class Features*
Totem Dragon--Gold  (Dragon Shaman 1)
Draconic Aura (+2)  (Dragon Shaman 1, 5)
----Energy Shield (fire)--6 points damage to enemies who hit with melee or natural attacks
----Energy Resistance (fire)--15 points
----Vigor--3 point/round fast healing, to those under 50% of their total hp
----Senses--+3 to listen, spot, search and initiative
----Toughness--DR 3/magic
Combat Reflexes  (Human Bonus)
Power Attack (1st level)
Skill Focus (Heal)
Draconic Adaptation--Water Breathing (Dragon Shaman 3)
Weapon Focus (longspear)  (3rd level)
Breath Weapon--15' cone of fire (2d6 damage, Ref DC 15 for half)  (Dragon Shaman 4)
Draconic Resolve--immune to paralysis, sleep and dragon fear  (Dragon Shaman 4)

*Equipment*
Masterwork Longspear  (305 gp)
Masterwork cold iron Heavy Mace  (324 gp)
Dagger (2gp)
Light Crossbow (35 gp)
+1 Breastplate  (1350 gp)
Least Crystal of Aquatic Action(armor) (250 gp)
Steadfast Boots (1400 gp)
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (2) (600 gp)
Oil of Magic Weapon (2) (100 gp)
Potion of Lesser Restoration (300 gp)
Light Warhorse  (150 gp)
Military Saddle  (20 gp)
Saddlebags (4 gp)
Potion of Bless Weapon (100 gp)
Potion of Bear's Endurance (300 gp)
3 potions of Cure Light Wounds (150 gp)

10 gp
[sblock=Ring of the Dragon Saint] 
Before setting out on his journey and trial you had a dream of a golden dragon breathing fire on you. As you awoke from a searing pain in you right hand.....you obserrved that a ring, glowing faintly with white heat was upon your finger. The ring is fashioned from yellow gold and has two small sapphire eyes.....feel free to make up a design for the ring if you would like......the ring confers +1 to your aura and allows you to once per day engage two auras at the same time for the number of rounds equal to your level. [/sblock]


[/sblock]

[sblock=background]
Padraig grew up in a devout family.  His mother was especially devoted to the Light.  She took care of the family, and she loved her husband, but she only truly came to life when she entered a church.  Padraig learned to love the moments he shared with her in contemplation of the beauty of the Light.
As he grew older, and his interests turned to martial pursuits, he found that the only way he could connect with his mother was by finding where their interests met.  Thus began several years of bonding over the stories of the Dragon Saint, a gold dragon who fought on the side of the Light in the Redemption War.  The stories started with his mother's recollections of sermons and history lessons, but she quickly had to supplement her memory with creativity.  Over the years, Padraig began to add to the stories himself, until the version of the Dragon Saint he knew had little to do with the true wyrm.  All that matters, however, is that Padraig grew to adulthood knowing that he wanted nothing more than to follow in the Dragon Saint's footsteps and bring the Light to land held by the evil humanoids.  
As soon as Padraig was old enough, he enlisted in Gwynedde's army.  While some of his companions were more focused on the military skills that were being taught, Padraig found a new supply of information on his childhood hero, and he spent all of his free time learning more about the Dragon Saint, and about gold dragons in general.  He yearned to have just a fraction of a dragon's powers, all so that he could use them to serve the light.  
Despite his training and desire, it wasn't until his first battle that Padraig discovered that his dreams were being answered.  In the midst of the battlefield, Padraig and a small contingent of his regiment were surrounded by orcs.  Padraig thought hard about the fiery strength possessed by gold dragons, and wished with all his heart that he could give some of that fearsome effect to his companions to help them keep the orcs at bay.  Suddenly flames started to surround all of the Gwynedde soldiers close to Padraig, flames that didn't burn the humans, but certainly hurt the orcs as they attacked.[/sblock]

[sblock=experience] Starting (4th level)=6,000
Ogier Magi, etc.=+3,000
Story Award (ambush & saving kids)=+500
Total=9,500 [/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 10, 2007)

*Aidan Bladesong, Warlock 7*

Aidan's Stats
[sblock]


```
[B]Name:[/B]   Aidan Bladesong
[B]Class:[/B]  Warlock
[B]Race:[/B]   Human
[B]Size:[/B]   Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Align:[/B]  CN
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 (13r.)        [B]Level:[/B]    7     [B]XP:[/B] 26500
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3 (17r.)        [B]BAB:[/B]     +5     [B]HP:[/B] 37 (7d6+17)
[B]Con:[/B] 15 +2 (15r.)        [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (16r.)        [B]Speed:[/B]   30'    [b]DR:[/b] 6/Cold Iron   
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (14r.)        [B]Init:[/B]    +3        
[B]Cha:[/B] 18 +4 (17r. +1 Lvl) [B]ACP:[/B]     -2        

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +2    +0     +7 (+4 from Dark One's Luck)
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +3    +0     +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +2    +0     +6 (+3 vs Enchantment)

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical  Range[/B]
Eldritch Blast           +8[T]      5d6         20x2  120'


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Sylvan

[B]Feats:[/B] Fey Herigate, Fey Presence, Fey Power, Fey Skin

[b]Class Features:[/b] Decieve Item (Take 10 on UMD), Detect Magic, DR(2/CI), 
Eldritch Blast (4d6)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 60(60)   [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 10
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

  Bluff                     2    +4    +6   +12
  Concentration            10    +2         +12
  Diplomacy*                4    +4    +6   +12
  Intimidate                2    +4    +6   +12
  Kn(Religion)              3    +3          +6
  Ride*                     2    +4          +6
  Sense Motive             10    +2         +12
  Spellcraft                9    +3         +12
  Spot*                    10    +2          +7
  Use Magic Device          8    +4         +12

*Cross Class.  Half-ranks added to total bonus.

[B]Equipment:                         Cost  Weight[/B]

  Explorers Outfit                  0gp    0lb

  Club                                     3lb
  Chain Shirt                     100gp   25lb

  Belt of Healing                 750gp    0lb
    [ ] [ ] [ ]
  Gloves of Eldritch Admixture   2300gp    0lb
    [ ] [ ] [ ]

  Silver Bracelets[1]

  Scrolls                         225gp
    Endure Elements      x2
    Expeditious Retreat  x2
    Faerie Fire          x2
    Protection from Evil x2
    Shillelagh           x1
    
 
  Handy Haversack                2000gp    5lb
    Crowbar                         2gp    5lb
    Hammer                          5sp    2lb
    Flint & Steel                   1gp
    Piton x10                       1gp    2lb
    Rations, Trail x4               2gp    4lb
    Rope, Silk 50'                 10gp    5lb
    Winter Blanket                  5sp    3lb


[B]Total:[/B]                           5392gp   33lb      

[B]Money:[/B]                              8gp
  
                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 50   100   150   300   750

[1]
One day while walking in the wilderness, you stumble across a pair of silver 
braclets, intricatley carved with blue and green enameled knotwork. 
The braclets fit your wrists perfectly and extend about 6 inches towards your elbow. 

They have the following properties:
  The use of the [i]Precise Shot[/i] for [i]Eldritch Blast[/i] attacks.
  Increase base range of [i]Eldritch Blast[/i] to 120'.
  Increase [i]Eldritch Blast[/i] damage by +1d6.

[b]Invocations Known:[/b]
[b][i] Least[/i]:[/b] Beguiling Influence, Dark One's Luck, See the Unseen
[b][i]Lesser[/i]:[/b] Fell Flight

[b]Spell-like Abilities:[/b]
[b]1/day:[/b]
  Charm Monster [ ], Deep Slumber [ ], Disguise Self [ ]
```
HD for Level 5 (min 70%): (1d6.minroll(4)=5) 
HD for L6 & L7 2d6=6 
[/sblock]

Aidan's Background
[sblock]
Aidan and his brother Nijel are a study in opposites.  

While Nijel took to his faith with a steadfast devotion that earned him his nickname, Aidan found their lessons stiflingly boring; preferring to spend his time outside, dragging Nijel off into the woods as often as he could get away.

It was on one such excursion when they stumbled across the fey glade.  Aidan was immediately fascinated by the circle of creatures dancing; but when he tried to sneak closer for a better look he was immediately stopped short by Nijel, who grabbed the collar of his shirt and dragged him behind a nearby oak to prevent them from being seen.  In hushed tones Nijel tried to persuade him to leave but Aidan's curiosity was too great and he slipped from Nijels grip to scamper from tree to tree to try and get a closer view without being seen.

As Aidan approached the edge of the glade, he caught a glimpse of a shimmering green and blue glyph hovering above a stone altar.  All of a sudden, the creatures raised their hands and gave a great shout, and the glyph flashed in a bright green pulse.

The next thing Aidan remembered was being jostled awake as his brother hurriedly carried him back home.  Once he was steady enough to walk, Nijel herded him back home to the tune of a constant stream of "I told you so"s.

Over the next few days it became obvious to Aidan that the viridian pulse had not left him unchanged, he could now see in the dark, and feel an underlying hum of energy from all the living creatures around him.

While Nijel trained in the church, much to his brothers disapproval Aidan spent his time in the woods; trying to understand the power that had awakened in him.  For months he searched for the glade but was unable to find it until one day when he felt a stirring of power.  Following it, he did find the glade again, but by the time he arrived it was deserted.  Deserted, but not empty.  In the center of the glade he found a pair of silver bracers, enameled in green and blue with a pattern reminiscent of the glyph he had seen above the table.  Clasping them about his wrists he immediately felt his power sharpen and focus and a brilliant emerald bolt lanced out from is outstretched hand.

When his brother left to join the Military, Aidan felt the call of the wider world and followed him.  Serving under Baron Timberhome has been an interesting experience for Aidan.  While he cherishes the travel and time spent outdoors, he chafes under the authoritarian command structure.  Fortunately Nijel manages to keep him out of trouble.  Most of the time anyway.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Active Effects]
_Fey Heritage_:  +3 bonus on Will saves vs Enchantment effects.
_Fey Power_:  Increase DR to DR 4/Cold Iron

_Beguiling Influence_:  +6 bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate
_Dark One's Own Luck_:  +4 Luck bonus on Fortitude saves
_See the Unseen_:  Darkvision 60' and _See Invisibility_
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

*Alban Bastian*

Alban Bastian
NG Male Human Cleric 1/Divine Mind 6

Exp: 6000 base+3500 (first award on 1/11/08)+5000 (post battle 5/8/08) New total after 3/09 reboot 26500 exp

Str 18 (+1 at 4th level) 
Dex 12 
Con 15
Int 12
Wis 15
Cha 14

Hit Points 69 (8+6d10+14)  Hit Points (3d10.minroll(7)=24) hit points at 6th and 7th (2d10.minroll(7)=15, 2d10.minroll(7)=16)

AC 21 (+10 armor+1 dex), Touch 11, Flat 20  DR 1/Bludgeoning and Slashing
Init +1 
BAB +5, Grap +9
Speed 20 (base 30, heavy armor) Cannot run in armor
Fort +10, Ref +6, Will +10 (+1 all saves for saint’s finger bone) (+2 saves for divine grace)

+10 Melee, Saint’s Kiss--MW Razor Sharp Sanctified Long Axe, 1d12+7, 20/x3 +1 damage vs evil, +1d4 vs. evil outsiders. 
+8 Melee, Morning Star, 1d8+4 20/x2
+5 Ranged, throwing axe, 1d6+4, 20/x2, 10'r 
+5 Ranged, Javelin, 1d6+4, 20/x2, 30’ 

Medium, 5'9" tall, 155 wt, 31 yrs old
Black hair, Blue eyes, Fair skin

Speaks common, celestial, illum, southern illuim, southern gaullic, Dashai, Orc and a little dwarven. 

+7 Autohypnosis (3) syn
+4 Climb (0)*
+9 Concentration (7) 
+1 Diplomacy (0)
+8/10 Heal (5) (+2 Kit)
+3 Knowledge (Arcana) (2) 
+7/10 Knowledge (Religion) (6) (+3 Psicrystal)
+2 Knowledge (The Planes) (1)
+4 Knowledge (Psionics) (3)
+3 Profession (Soldier) (1)
+3 Psicraft (2) 
+4/7 Ride (3) MW Military Saddle and riding straps on armor (+2 to stay in the saddle)
+4 Spellcraft (3)
+4 Swim (1) **
+2/4 Listen (0) cc (+2 Psicrystal) 
+3/5 Spot (1) cc (+2 Psicrystal)
+1 Search (0) cc
+1 Balance (0)* cc
+2 Survival (0) cc
+1 Gather Information (0) cc
+2 Sense Motive (0) cc

*Armor check -5

Feats
-Power Attack
-Weapon Focus Great Axe (includes long axe)
-Psicrystal Affinity (his crystal is a sage of religion named Maimonides) 
-Wild Talent (bonus)
-Cleave (holiday bonus feat)
-Psionic Weapon (6th level) Expend Psi-focus to do an extra 2d6 damage
-Psionic Containment (bonus) Can Psi-focus crystal and then expend the extra focus

Human Traits
-Bonus Skills
-Bonus Feat

Cleric Abilities
-Nobility Domain (Inspire allies +2 morale bonus on saves, attack, damage, ability and skill checks. Allies must hear you speak for 1 rd. Last 1 rd. per point of cha. bonus.)
-Purification Domain (Cast all abjuration spells at +1 level)
-Turn Undead 5/day check 1d20+2cha+2syn+2holy symbol

Divine Mind Abilities
-Bonus Feat
-All armor & shields (less tower), simple & martial weapons, /w Long Axe 
-Power Points 3+3 Wis+10 earring
-Psychic Aura 15’ 
--Attack+2 moral bonus on attack and damage rolls
--Defense +2 to AC
--Perception +3 Initiative, Spot and Listen
-Energy Mantle Expend focus to gain energy resistance 5 for 3+2 wis rounds
--Deal one extra point of fire, cold or electricity damage
-Divine Grace add Cha bonus to all saves
-Good Mantle Expend focus to do +1d6 good damage to evil foe with melee or ranged attack, spell or power that targets one foe.
--Aura allows allies to treat weapon as good for purposes of overcoming damage reduction.

Psi Powers Known 
None (will gain energy ray at 5th level)
Protection from Evil, Psionic
Telepathy 
Level: Good 1
Display: Auditory and material
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: Creature touched
Duration: 1 min/level (D)
Saving Throw: Will Negates (harmless)
Power Resistance: No
Power Points: 1

This power wards a creature from attacks by evil creatures, from mental control, and from summoned creatures. It creates a magical barrier around the subject at a distance of 1 foot. The barrier moves with the subject and has three major effects. 
First, the subject gains a +2 deflection bonus to AC and a +2 resistance bonus on saves. Both these bonuses apply against attacks made or effects created by evil creatures. 
Second, the barrier blocks any attempt to possess the warded creature (by a magic jar attack, for example) or to exercise mental control over the creature (including enchantment (charm) effects and enchantment (compulsion) effects that grant the caster ongoing control over the subject, such as  dominate person). The protection does not prevent such effects from targeting the protected creature, but it suppresses the effect for the duration of the  protection from evil effect. If the  protection from evil effect ends before the effect granting mental control does, the would-be controller would then be able to mentally command the controlled creature. 
Likewise, the barrier keeps out a possessing life force but does not expel one if it is in place before the spell is cast. This second effect works regardless of alignment. 
Third, the power prevents bodily contact by summoned creatures. This causes the natural weapon attacks of such creatures to fail and the creatures to recoil if such 
attacks require touching the warded creature. Good summoned creatures are immune to this effect. The protection against contact by summoned creatures ends if the warded creature makes an attack against or tries to force the barrier against the blocked creature. Spell resistance can allow a creature to overcome this protection and touch the warded creature. 

Energy Ray
Psychokinesis [see text]
Level: Psion/wilder 1
Display: Auditory
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: Ray
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 1
Upon manifesting this power, you choose cold, electricity, ﬁre, or sonic. You create a ray of energy of the chosen type that shoots forth from your ﬁngertip and strikes a target within range, dealing 1d6 points of damage, if you succeed on a ranged touch attack with the ray.
 Cold: A ray of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die.
 Electricity: Manifesting a ray of this energy type provides a +3 bonus on your attack roll if the target is wearing 
metal armor and a +2 bonus on manifester level checks for the purpose of overcoming power resistance.
 Fire: A ray of this energy type deals +1 point of 
damage per die.
 Sonic: A ray of this energy type deals –1 point of damage per die and ignores an object’s hardness.
  This power’s subtype is the same as the type of energy you manifest.
  Augment: For every additional 
power point you spend, this power’s 
damage increases by one die (d6).

Cleric Spells Prepared
0th- Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending 
1st- Bless, Protection From Evil, Nimbus of Light (D) 

+1 Dwarvencraft Reinforced Full Plate Armor /w riding straps
Studded Leather armor
Saint’s Kiss, MW Razor sharp Sanctified Long Axe forged with a saint’s finger bone
Gold with Black Diamond earring grants +10 power points and 50% immunity to psionic attack
Morning Star
10 Javelins w/ quiver
2 throwing axes
Hammer, light
2 daggers
Earthsilk Jersey
Explorer’s outfit
Clerical Vestments
Noble’s Outfit with signet and jewelry
Light’s Heart, True Holy symbol +2 turn checks, +2 caster level fire, light and healing spells 

MW Military saddle
Saddle Bags
Healer’s Kit
Scroll of cure light wounds

Backpack 
Waterskin x3 (2 water, 1 wine)
Bedroll  
Winter Blanket 
2 person tent
Flint & Steel 
Whetstone
Mess Kit
Book of Scripture
Trail Rations- 10 days 

Military Issue Warhorse
Blanket, bit and bridle 

Coins- 13gp, 5sp, 6cp 

Appearance/Personality: Alban is an averaged sized man if more muscular than the norm. He wears his black hair cut short and is clean shaven. His fair skin is marked with the scars of a lifelong warrior. His blue eyes are hard from the death and destruction he has seen. His gaze is unwavering and sometimes considered arrogant by his superiors. When arrayed for battle Alban presents a fearsome sight in his reinforced suit of full plate armor. The fine dwarven craftsmanship is obvious in the dark heavy metal. The helmet is arranged in angular planes giving the armor a deliberate scowl topped with a crimson plume. His axe is also of fine make, but utilitarian in appearance with a stout red-oak haft and blued steel blade with an unusually sharp edge that shines in contrast with the darker metal of the rest of the blade. He wears a blue tabard with silver water fall above crossed staves—his family’s crest. When off duty and even while sleeping on campaign he wears a plain robe over well-broken in studded leather. He wears an outsized holy symbol of the Light in the form of a hand-sized amber crystal representing the rising sun on a dinner plate sized background of white gold. The symbol glows with and inner holy light that Alban varies from a dim glow to as bright as daylight depending on the situation. Though his own horse was slain early in the fighting, he has a particularly nice military style saddle and matching saddlebags. Other than these few items and some personal clothes for special occasions the majority of his kit is standard military issue. In spite of his hardness, Alban is always seeking to engage the people around him in candid discussion. This is partially motivated by a genuine desire to provide comfort and counsel as a priest, but in equal measure the warrior within him seeks to constantly evaluate the mental state of those around him to gage their steadfastness in time of adversity. Alban prays and meditates often and carries a book of scripture that he turns to frequently for guidance and enlightenment. He occasionally has a far away look suggesting some inner struggle or concern with some deeper mystery. He tends to see the simple actions he engages in as part of a larger holy mission.  He is a difficult man to get close to, but a companion of unsurpassed loyalty and devotion to duty. His allies find him a comfort in battle his holy baring somehow adding a divine right to their on actions that sees them through the most difficult battles. He is seen as a good luck charm by some in the unit, with his presence helping those around him to rise beyond their normal skills to overcome considerable challenge. 

History/Background: Alban was born a lesser son in the minor noble house of Bastian in Stanton. His family have served the Kings of Stanton since before the founding of the light and have an ancient tradition of military service. Their land is a hard one in the foothills near the border of the Savage Mountains. The river that marks the edge of their territory powers the family mills and their tenants produce wheat and pork from the mix of rocky and swampy ground. They have always produced enough to survive, but never to amass great wealth. Bastian Hall is an ugly stark border fort on a sharp rise over looking the river. Young Alban was educated in war, languages and Psionic arts that run in his mother’s line. In the family tradition, at puberty Alban was fostered to a distant cousin of his mother, Able Standish. The Standish family in addition to possessing Psionic gifts, is deeply religious. He was raised in the Church of the Light with the three Standish sons and two daughters of Able. He choose to attend seminary with an expectation of joining a militant order, but Alban was a strong willed lad and often had questions which made his priestly tutors uncomfortable. He longed to know the deeper mysteries and history of the Church. He questioned some traditions that seemed to be followed only because they were tradition rather than from any scriptural basis. Many in the Church had little use for Alban’s strange ideas and he seemed doomed to a career in minor unimportant postings. Then during his eighteenth year he experienced a crisis of faith. Two of his foster brothers and one of his foster sisters were slain by a rampaging giant when out riding on an afternoon when Alban had chosen to stay behind to argue a minor liturgical point with church functionaries. This experience left Alban with even more questions about the value of the church and his own purpose in life as well as a hatred of giants. Alban was devastated by the loss. He brooded for days taking little food and refusing to speak. He sought to resolve his inner feelings, but was unable to turn to others. Eventually, he was sitting in one of his dead foster brother’s rooms having an internal dialogue when in an attempt to heal itself his mind fragmented. A portion of his conscious mind was transferred to the Crystal in an ancient holy symbol hanging on the wall. Maimonides the Psycrystal was formed and Alban spent three days discussing the fine points of theology with it before emerging to take up a new path. Able Standish gave Alban the old over-sized holy symbol. Alban insisted on wearing the thing about everywhere he went much to the dismay of the priests. It was much too large and in a somewhat out-moded form. Finding he no longer felt comfortable at the seminary. Alban returned home to his parents at Bastian Hall, Herold and Gwendolyn and his siblings. He took up the long axe and heavy armor long fielded by warriors of the Bastian line. His family connections two years of hard training got him a place in the elite Stanton guard. He volunteered for difficult assignments and while at best a fair warrior among the elite he none the less always seemed to be part of the most successful units. His clerical abilities further added to his utility in the forces he served with. After some years he even served in the royal household guard. Alban grew restive in the relative peace of Stanton. When the call came for forces to go to Gwynedde he was among the first to volunteer. He is still seeking and following a holy path, just not the one he first started on.


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2007)

Man, I sure did post a lot of junk in this thread!  Trying to get it minimized now.


----------



## Dracomeander (Jan 24, 2008)

*Conrad Ironstar (Four Lands - Colony)*

Conrad's Stats Set #5 (4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=18, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=17)

Conrad Ironstar: Male Dwarf(Hill) Clr12/Rgr12; CR 12;
Medium Humanoid (dwarf);
HD 12d8+36; hp 114;
Init +2; Spd 30 ft/x4;
AC 21 (+7 armor, +2 dex, +2 deflection), touch 14, flat-footed 19;
Base Atk/Grapple +12/+16;
Full Atk +15/+10/+5 Two-Weapon (primary)  (1d10+5+1d6 fire;20/x3, +1 Adamantine Flaming dwarven waraxe), +15/+10/+5 Two-Weapon (secondary)  (1d10+2+1d6 cold;20/x3, +1 Silver Frost dwarven waraxe);

SA&SQ Aura of Law(Ex), Aura of Good(Ex), Spontaneous Casting, Restricted Spells, Turn Undead(Su), Wild Empathy(Ex), Woodland Stride(Ex), Evasion(Ex), Favored Enemy  ¤ Humanoid (goblinoid) (+4 bonus)  ¤ Undead (+4 bonus)  ¤ Giant (+2 bonus), Swift Tracker(Ex), Spells, Distracting Attack (Ex);

SR 0; AL LG; SV Fort +11, Ref +10, Will +12;

Str 18(+4), Dex 14(+2), Con 16(+3), Int 14(+2), Wis 19(+4), Cha 8(-1);

[sblock=Skills & Feats]
Skills:
 Concentration¹ +11,
 Craft (Armorer)¹ +16,
 Craft (Weaponsmith)¹ +16,
 Craft (Alchemy)¹ +10,
 Craft (Carpenter)¹ +10,
 Craft (Stonemason)¹ +11,
 Diplomacy¹ +6,
 Knowledge (arch & eng) +17,
 Knowledge (dungeoneering) +10,
 Knowledge (nature) +11,
 Knowledge (religion) +10,
 Listen¹ +8,
 Spellcraft +8,
 Spot¹ +8,
 Survival¹ +10.

Feats:
 Endurance (PH 93)²,
 Extra Turning (PH 94),
 Track (PH 101)²,
 Two-Weapon Fighting (PH 102)²,
 Improved Two-Weapon Fighting (PH 96)²,
 Greater Two-Weapon Fighting (PH 95)²,
 Craft Magic Arms and Armor (PH 92),
 Craft Wondrous Item (PH 92),
 Divine Armor (PH2 88),
 Oversized Two-Weapon Fighting (CAd 111).

Languages:
 Dwarven
 Goblin
 Giant
 Illum
[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
Racial Abilities:
• +2 Constitution, -2 Charisma
• Base land speed of 20 feet.
• Darkvision 60 feet.
• +2 racial bonus on Fortitude saves against poison.
• Stonecunning: +2 racial bonus on checks to notice unusual stonework. Can find such by passing within 10 feet, and can find stonework traps as a rogue can. Can intuit depth. 
• Weapon Familiarity: You treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
• Stability: Dwarves are exceptionally stable on their feet. A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground.
• +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects
• +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids
• +4 dodge bonus against creatures of the giant type.
• +2 racial bonus on Appraise and Craft checks that deal with stone or metal.

Class Abilities:
• Aura of Law(Ex): You have a overwhelming aura of Law.
• Aura of Good(Ex): You have a overwhelming aura of Good.
• Spontaneous Casting: Can spontaneously cast Cure spells, by sacrificing 
a pre-prepared spell of equal or higher level.
• Domains: Earth & Protection
• Restricted Spells: cannot cast Chaotic or Evil spells.
• Turn Undead(Su): Can turn undead 7 times per day. A turning check is 
made on 1d20+2; turning damage is equal to 2d6+12 on a successful check.
• Wild Empathy(Ex): You can make a check(1d20+12) to improve the attitude of an animal. You must be within 30 feet of it, and it generally takes one minute to perform the action.
• Woodland Stride(Ex): You can move through natural thorns, briars, etc. at full speed and without suffering damage or impairment. Magically altered areas still hamper you.
• Evasion(Ex): On a successful Reflex save against a magical attack, you take no damage.
• Favored Enemy: You have certain types of enemies that you have extensive knowledge about. Against these creatures, you gain the listed bonus to Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks, as well as weapon damage rolls.
 ¤ Humanoid (goblinoid) (+4 bonus)
 ¤ Undead (+4 bonus)
 ¤ Giant (+2 bonus)
• Swift Tracker(Ex): You can move your normal speed while following tracks without taking the normal -5 penalty. You take only a -10 penalty when moving at up to twice normal speed.
• Spells: You can now cast Ranger spells. Your caster level is 6.
• Distracting Attack (Ex): Whenever you hit an opponent ( melee or not ), 
he is considered to be flanked for adjudicating allies attack.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Cleric Spells normally prepared:
0th level - Create Water x2, Detect Magic, Mending x2, Purify Food & Drink
1st level - Bless, Comprehend Languages, Divine Favor, Endure Elements, Magic Weapon, Nightshield + Magic Stone
2nd level - Cloud of Knives, Lesser Restoration, Make Whole, Resist Energy, Spiritual Weapon + Shield Other
3rd level - Create Food & Water, Invisibility Purge, Knight's Move, Magic Circle Against Evil, Mass Lesser Vigor + Protection from Energy
4th level - Blessing of the Righteous, Divine Power, Freedom of Movement, Panacea + Spike Stones
5th level - Earth Reaver, Greater Stone Shape, Righteous Might + Wall of Stone
6th level - Vigorous Circle, Windwalk + Stoneskin 

Ranger Spells normally prepared:
1st level - Detect Poison, Embrace the Wild
2nd level - Animalistic Power, Listening Lorecall
3rd level - Find the Gap, Forestfold
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
+2 Blueshine Mithril Breastplate of Easy Travel (11020 gp)
+1 Adamantine Flaming Dwarven Waraxe (11030 gp)
+1 Silver Frost Dwarven Waraxe (8060 gp)
Angelhelm of Protection +2 (18000 gp)
Mountain King's Boots of Striding & Springing (7250 gp)
Silver Holy Symbol
Signet Ring
Masterwork Cold Iron Warhammer
Masterwork Cold Iron Dagger
Masterwork Light Crossbow
Bolt Case and 40 bolts
Masterwork Armorer's Tools
Masterwork Weaponsmith's Tools
Masterwork Carpentry Tools
Masterwork Stonemason's Tools
Portable Forge
Alchemy Lab
Barrel of Mineral Oil
Chest 
Acid (x20)
Alchemist's Fire (x20)
Holy Water (x20)
Wagon
Mule and Harness
Chest
Artisan's Outfit (x3)
Clerical Vestments (x2)
Explorer's Outfit (x3)
Traveler's Outfit (x3)
Backpack
Bedroll
Belt Pouch (x3)
Flint & Steel
Tindertwig (x100)
Silk Rope 100' (x10)
Block and Tackle (x5)
Map Case (x2)
Blank Book (x3)
Parchment (x50)
Inkpen (x5)
Ink (4 vials)
Sealing Wax (1 lb)
Chest
Sack, Empty (x20)
Cigars [Box of 50] (x4)
Mess Kit
Hygiene Kit
Soap (5 lbs)
Keg of Ale (x2)
Tent
Canvas (40 sq yd)
Barrel of Water (x2)
Sack of Trail Rations [20 days] (x4)
Sack of Feed [20 days] (x4)
Crowbar
Shovel
Sledge
Miner's Pick
Woodsman's Axe
Adze
Pole 10' (x30)
Roll of Twine [100 yrds] (x5)
Ladder 10' (x2)
Lantern (x5)
Lantern Oil (x100)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
Age: 70
Height: 4' 5"
Weight: 194 lbs
Hair: Coppery Red
Eyes: Flint Gray

Description: 
Conrad is a tall, powerfully built dwarf. A childhood spent near the forges combined with an active traveling life has provided him with a weathered, ruddy complexion. His red hair is generally plaited into a braid down his back which is then coiled up under his helm when wearing that. His beard is well-groomed but shorter than most dwarves prefer due to his time among humans. 

At the forge, Conrad wears durable leather work garb. Otherwise Conrad tends to wear dark muted red clothing under his armor. His armor is a midnight blue tinted Mithril with an engraving of the 6-point Ironstar upon an image of a mountain upon the chest. His weapons and other gear show meticulous care in their appearance and seem to be a part of him so natural are his movements while wearing them.

Personality:
By nature, Conrad is the epitome of the gruff, introspective dwarf. He has spent years traveling and working with others to overcome his nature and now is seemingly comfortable around crowds and noisy humans. When it comes to work however, Conrad is so confident in his abilities that he has no problem holding his own in a discussion or argument about it. Conrad is also very devoted to Moradin and shows a peaceful mien when in prayer.

Background:
Conrad Ironstar is a scion of the Iron Mountain Clan dwarves of the the Eastlands. Conrad's parents - Duncan and Kara - are renowned crafts folk working with all forms of metals (father) and gems and crystals (mother). Conrad spent so much time near the forges and workshops as a child withdrawing into himself that his parents worried that he was missing out on the chance to discover that there was a world outside of work. 

As a member of the Iron Mountain clan, diplomatic contact with humans was a near constant in Conrad's life as the Iron Mountain was one one the dwarves major producers of mineral exports. So they pressed upon his uncle Martak to take him out into the world on his trading trips. Uncle Martak was a devotee of Moradin and a trusted merchant of the dwarven peoples who spent much time overseeing the trade with the humans. He took Conrad under his wing and showed Conrad the wonders that Moradin had placed within his creation. Under his uncle's tutelage, Conrad began to show a fierce devotion to the Soul Forger and a desire to learn more about the world around him and how to make his creations fit within the scheme of the Soul Forger's creation. He learned to live off of the bounty that Moradin provided within the world and even learned how to work with others to see his ideas move from just idle drawing to fully completed buildings and landscapes as well as the more personal craftsmanship of items of a more personal nature. While still a bit introspective and prickly around others, Conrad learned to work with them and became trusted enough to join trade missions without his uncle.

Conrad became known among the human lands as he was among the lead members in a project to rebuild some of the crumbling old Cathedrals of the Light. Conrad's delight in the work of restoring such wonderful structures outweighed the annoyance of the constant prattling of the humans about their concept of the Church of Light. As a devotee of the Soul Forger, Conrad understood their pride in their religion and just kept his beliefs out of their sight as he ministered to the dwarves involved in the project. 

After ten years of working on various Churches and fortresses, Conrad was paired with a bright young dwarf named Pandak. Conrad found Pandak to be a great complement to his own skills. Where Conrad was versed in the divine powers of Moradin, Pandak was versed the arts of the arcane. Where Conrad struggled mightily to be diplomatic and work with others, Pandak found a home mingling with others. They both enjoyed the outdoors and seeing the wonders of creation although the nimble younger dwarf was definitely the more versed in those areas.

The two have been paired in several projects over the last 17 years. Although they started working together on construction projects, they have also recently been called to lead small contingents of dwarves assisting the humans in ferreting out new threats in the North. They were in the process of assisting Gwynedde in the planning of some watch posts along the D'Shai border when word of a new project came along.

The humans have decided it is time to colonize a new land in the southern seas. After discussion with his clan, Conrad has decided to join Pandak in assisting with the development of this new colony. The chance to explore more of Moradin's creation and build completely new structures to fit a new land is a draw that Conrad just can't pass up. So he has gathered his equipment and joined the expedition to chart the course of this new land.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2008)

*For "The Colony" -- Hennett, 12th Level Gestalt Ranger/Druid*

*Hennett* Gestalt Ranger/Druid. N/G.  Level 12 --  XP: 66,000+5,000=71,000

S 16, +3
D 12, +1
C 12+L4increase+L8increase=14. +2
I 12, +1 Languages: Confederation (also speaks Elvish, Southern Gaulic, Trade Language see skills below)
W16+L12increase=17, +3
C10,+0

AC: 18 [10+5(+3 leather armor)+1(dex)+2(ring)]
Flat-Footed: 17  Touch: 13

Saving Throws: Fort:+10 [+8(class)+2(abil)]. Ref:+9 [+8(class)+1(abil)]. Will:+11 [+8(class)+3(abil)]

HP: 85 
     -48 (Sonic Blast/Rocks in city)
     -12 (battle in city) =-60 total
     +40 (cure critical) = 85-20= 65 hp

BAB: +12/+7/+2
Total Bonus with +4Greataxe: +12+4(magic axe)+3(str)+1(wpn foc)=+19/+14/+9 (+4.5+4 dam)
Total Bonus with +1Composite Longbow: +12+1(magic bow)+1(dex)+2(str)+1(wpn foc)=+17/+12/+7 (+1 dam)

*Feats:* Human Bonus Feat - Weapon Focus Great Axe
1st level - Weapon Focus Composite Shortbow
3rd level - Craft Wand
6th level - Power Attack (subtract x from attack roll, and add 2x to damage with Greataxe)
9th level - Mounted Combat
12th level - Mounted Archery

Ranger Abilities
Combat Style (archery) (treated as having rapid shot feat)
Endurance
Animal Companion (heavy horse, "Beavis")
Improved Combat Style (treated as having manyshot feat)
Woodland Stride
Swift Tracker
Evasion (no damage on successful save vs. area attack [fireball], full damage if failed save)
Combat Style Mastery (Improved Precise Shot feat)

*Skills* (28+4 at first level, and 8 per level thereafter)
Climb +10 (armor check) (7 ranks + 3 strength)
Hide +10 (armor check) (9 ranks + 1 dex)
Know. Nature +18 (15 ranks +1 int +2 Druid's Nature Sense)
Listen +18 (15 ranks +3 wis)
Move Silently +15 (14 ranks +1 dex)
Search +10 (9 ranks +1 int)
Sense Motive +11 (8 ranks +3 wis)
Speak Elvish
Speak Southern Gaulic
Speak Trade Language
Spot +18 (15ranks +3 wis)
Survival +20 (15 ranks +3 wis +2 Druid's nature sense) (skill that covers tracking)

Magic Items:
+4 Great Axe (d12+4+4.5Str damage-2-hand wpn) (crit on 20, x3 dam)
+1 Composite Shortbow (which was already a +2 str bow) (1d6+1+2Str damage)
+3 Leather Armor (+5 total to AC)
+2 Ring of Protection
Wand of Pass Without Trace, CL: 11

*Wealth:*  Hennett retains as "spending money" 20,000 sp of the money that he had initially, and hires the brokerage services of Edarin for the investment of the remaining 230,000sp, with Edarin receiving 10% of the income earned by the investment as a broker's fee.  Nightbreeze (Edarin) and JA (DM) have both approved.  Hennett, as arranged by Nightbreeze now holds 200 Silver Shares and 30 Golden Shares in the "Company" (colony).

*Spells Normally Memorized:*

*Ranger Spells:*
First Level: Pass Without Trace; Resist Energy
Second Level: Protection From Energy; Protection From Energy
Third Level: Cure Moderate Wounds; Remove Disease 

*Druid Spells:*
Orisons: Detect Magic; Detect Magic; Guidance; Guidance; Guidance; Purify Food and Drink
First Level: Cure Light Wounds; Cure Light Wounds; Cure Light Wounds; Jump; Pass Without Trace
Second Level: Delay Poison; Delay Poison; Bull's Strength; Bull's Strength; Resist Energy
Third Level: Neutralize Poison; Neutralize Poison; Protection From Energy; Protection From Energy; Remove Disease
Fourth Level: Cure Serious Wounds; Flame Strike; Freedom of Movement
Fifth Level: Cure Critical Wounds; Cure Critical Wounds; Baleful Polymorph
Sixth Level: Cure Light Wounds, Mass; Dispel Magic, Greater


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 28, 2008)

Ederin Scatterlight
Human Cleric12//Druid12


```
Strength        7  -2
Dexterity      10  +0
Constitution   11  +0
Intelligence   18  +4
Wisdom         22  +6
Charisma       10  +0
```

[sblock=Feats]
1st: Spell Focus: (evocation)
1st: Augment Summoning
3rd: Extend spell
6th: Hawk's eyes
9th: Leadership
12th: Sudden Maximize
[/sblock]

Hit points: 8+11d8 = 72

Fort: +8
Ref: +4
Will: +14 = +8+6


```
Skill points: (8+1+3)x6+(8+1+4)x9=189

Diplomacy:                           +26 [15 ranks, 3 item, 2 syn(bluff), 2 syn(sense motive), 2 syn(kn nobility), 2 domain]
Bluff:                               +18 [15 ranks, 3 item]
Sense Motive:                        +21 [15 ranks, 6 wis]

Spot:                                +19 [13 ranks, 6 wis]
Listen:                              +19 [13 ranks, 6 wis]

Knowledge(Architecture&Engineering): +17 [15 ranks, 4 int]
Knowledge(Nature):                   +19 [13 ranks, 4 int, 2 nature sense]
Knowledge(Religion):                 +14 [10 ranks, 4 int]
Knowledge(Ecclesiastic Law):         +14 [10 ranks, 4 int]
Knowledge(History):                  +15 [11 ranks, 4 int]
Knowledge(Geography):                +14 [10 ranks, 4 int]
Knowledge(Nobility&Royalty):         + 9 [ 5 ranks, 4 int]
Profession(Urban developer):         +19 [13 ranks, 6 wis]

Concentration:                       +13 [13 ranks]
Spellcraft:                          +17 [13 ranks, 4 int]
```

[sblock=Special Abilities]
Turn Undead 3/day
Community domain (Complete Divine, +2 diplomacy, calm emotions 1/day)
Travel domain (PHB, acts 12rounds/day as if under a freedom of movements spell)

Wild empathy: 1d20+12 diplomacy checks with animals
Nature sense: +2 to checks of Survival and Knowledge(nature)
Spontaneous summoning
Wild Shape 4/day (Large, Tiny, Plant
Resist nature's lure
Venom immunity
[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
[sblock=druidic spells]
LVL 0:
+Create water
+Guidance
+Know direction
+Light
LVL 1:
+Charm animal
+Endure elements
+Entangle
+Entangle
+Speak with animals
+Faerie fire
+Hawk's eye
LVL 2:
+Wood shape
+Resist energy
+Owl's wisdom
+Bear's endurance
+Animal trance
+Extended Vigor
LVL 3:
+Bottle of smoke
+Plant growth
+Diminish plants
+Protection from energy
+Bottle of smoke
LVL 4:
+Bottle of smoke [extended]
+Flame strike
+Flame strike
+Vigor, mass lesser [extended]
LVL 5:
+Control Winds
+Commune with nature
+Commune with nature
+Commune with nature
LVL 6:
+Antilife Shell
+Transport via Plants
+Fire Seeds
[/sblock]
[sblock=clerical spells]
LVL 0:
+Read magic
+Guidance
+Detect magic
+Detect poison
LVL 1:
+Divine favor
+Protection from law
+Protection from evil
+Shield of faith
+Remove fear
+Detect evil
+Command

+Bless
LVL 2:
+Align weapon
+Eagle's splendor
+Shatter
+Silence
+Zone of truth
+Insight of Good fortune

+Locate object
LVL 3:
+Bestow curse
+Remove curse
+Remove Blindness/Deafness
+Magic Vestment
+Remove desease

+Prayer
LVL 4:
+Tongues
+Sending
+Restoration
+Sending

+Dimension door
LVL 5:
+Righteous might
+Mark of justice
+Spell resistance
+True seeing

+Teleport
LVL 6:
+Heal
+Wind walk
+Quest

+Rary's telepathic bond, extended
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


[sblock=Equipment]
Pariapt of Wisdom +3 9000gp
Metamagic rod of extension, minor: 3000gp
Portable Hole: 20000gp
Clasp of wildlings: 4000gp (attached to an item, it allows me to gain its benefits while wildshaped)
Circlet of persuasion: 4500gp

Total on magic items: 40500gp
9500 gp spent on vests, tools and books.

15000gp kept in cash.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance] Edering is a 6ft high and apparently calm and peaceful man with long black hair and brown eyes. He speaks with a perfectly controlled voice, and can use it as a tool to get any effect on his interlocutors. His words always ring true, and his calm eyes seem to pierce anyone's heart. He wears an exquisite brown robe with engraved green, silver and white decorations and little gems. He also has a feathered cap, and soft leather boots. Was he to dress something less expensive, he wouldn't seem particularly attractive, interesting or important. It would all change, of course, if one looked into his eyes, or heard him speak. [/sblock]

[sblock=Excerpts from the letters of Juririo Oscrenn, a noble-born cleric]

Dear Uncle,
I was thinking about your proposition on the book trade....(cut)
There was some new guy that arrived today. Edering Scatterlight, they call him, and he was assigned to this monastery for study and isolation. Frankly, I heard some pretty disturbing rumors: it seem that he is able to use foul and tainted magic, unblessed by the Light, may it protect us all. That is certainly impossible, because I have seen him personally bless some beggars right out of the monastery.

Dear Uncle,
One week has passed since that dangerous fellow, Scatterlight, came to us. And to my utter horror, I have to send you this awful message: the rumors were true!!! It seems that although he has the blessing of the Light, he has a control over the beasts and a power coming from the savage lands. It is disgusting, and made worse by the fact that he doesn't make any effort to hide this abomination: he has no problem in admitting it, casting spells, and it would seem that he doesn't understand the dreadful paradox of this situation!!! I am working hard to convince father Gilbert to send as many of the external workers away as possible...if one of them was to discover this fact, dangerous rumors would spread...

Dear Uncle,
Forgive me for speaking again about brother Scatterlight. It is a little bit funny for him to call him brother, and the name Scatterlight suddenly has some menacing sound in it. Since he came here, one month ago, he utterly ignored father Gilbert suggestions to hide and forget his savage powers. He retorted that he has Light's blessing, so his other powers cannot be but another effect of that. I almost chocked when I heard that blasfemy! Can you believe that? If that was to be true, it would be a short jump to the conclusion that the roaming savages and shamans to the north are blessed by the Light, too. What an heresy.

Dear Uncle,
Finally, I feel better and my mind is at ease. Ederin Scatterlight is still refusing to admit the heresy of his powers, but at least now he doesn't flaunt them under our eyes. He seemed to suddenly find great interest in our collection of books, and started absorbing them one after another. I can finally feel safe, and dedicate myself on impressing father Gilbert. I believe that the Light has a highest calling for me, and I am meant to do great things...but I need to hold the necessary position for that. I don't think that I fail in ambition, because it is only my call.

Dear Uncle,
I just got promoted!!! The Light being blessed for revealing to father Gilbert its wisdom. I am now the head librarian of the monastery. Mostly administrative duties, and certainly not the most prestigious charge, but certainly the best one. There is just...some minor draw back. Perhaps you remember that accursed heretic I wrote you about four of five years ago, named Ederin Scatterlight. He has gained some prestige among our brothers thanks to his sweet talking. They say that he has a great knowledge and thirst for further knowledge in many areas, but I don't really believe that is the case. Anyway, he gained the favor of a minor noble here around, projecting him first a fountain, and then some summer residences.  Thanks to that, the count started giving him a lot of gold. Of course, as a member of this monastery, he can't hold all that gold, so he is flooding us with books bought and brought from the rest of the country, and even from the Valley. Can you believe it that no one of them regards the Holy Church, it's teachings and its law? All of them regard trees, constructions, buildings and so on. Useless stuff, but it seems that I am one of the few who didn't get enthusiast on this. I will try to hold it with every mean, and I am certain that I will manage to stop the corruption of my monastery.

Dear Uncle,
I feel that I am falling behind, one step after another. Although father gilbert is getting old, and I, in my wisdom and holiness, am his first counselor, Scatterlight is getting more and more powerful thanks to the favor of rich people all around: he builds for them houses, palaces, residences, fountains and so on. He is seldom seen in our monastery, and their donations (or the menace of stopping them) hold us from forcing his to stay in his cell.

Dear Uncle,
Light be praised!!! Father Gilbert passed out, and I am now the new Senior Father. Finally, because it was just in time to stop the madness of Edaring Scatterlight. He got a proposal from the Grand Duke of Sunbridge: the old fool noticed that heretic, and ignoring his unacceptable abilities, wanted to take him in his court. I tried to stop them, bu ultimately their money obfuscated the view of my superiors, at the Valley. I can't really see how aristocrats get so fuzzy about Scatterlight and his presumed skills. However, as a final, desperate action, I tried to expel him from our brotherhood: i didn't want him to taint the name of our monastery. Can you believe that he officially resigned of his position before I could expel him? What an arrogance!!! Anyway, I am sad to admit that he has a greater knowledge of our law than I thought, and he even managed to get away with a praise from my superiors, and an advancement. And now he roams free, rich and heretic among the faithful. I firmly believe however that he will be stricken down by the will of Light, when she deems it necessary. My task is accomplished: he is out of here now. This monastery is finally completely under my authority, to be directed as the Light wishes.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Edarin Scatterlight was born the son of a hunter and a bard. He live his first 15 years on the borders of a forest, risen by his parents, and guided by a gentle druidess who used to hide her abilities and a blind local clergyman. When he was 15, Ethostos, the clergyman, discovered his potential for clerical career, and sent him to the nearest grand temple, to study under educated masters.

Edarin was an extremely intelligent and wise beyond his years, but his soul was still roaming in the forests of his home. And thus he was an unruly child, often ignoring the orders of his teachers, and teasing him with his exceptional memory.

The same day he for the first time manifested a minor curing spell upon a dying man, when his teacher was nearby and ready to intervene if necessary, he for the first time manifested a druical spell too: the first cure was unsuccessful, and the second one completed it. Tereno Ertuli, his teacher, simply lost speech, and deeply troubled, forbid him from casting spells, and spoke with his former teacher, a high prelate named Aarneviel. They came up with a solution: Edarin Scatterlight was to become a cloistered cleric, far from the eyes of the world.

They didn't make counts with his intelligence, however: Edarin passed his first 5 years at the monastery reading history books, and came up with a conclusion: the only way from stopping humankind destroy nature in it's advance was to control and educate that advance. He manged to discover a secret and forbidden book: the diary of Geren, a traveler who visited elven lands, centuries ago. His description of elven cities flared like burning suns in the eyes of Edarin, and finally he understood what he wanted to do: become the most important and influent city planner and builder on the four lands. 

But to do that, he had to gain a name first. So he set out to help nobles, merchants and other rich man in building their homes and restructuring his cities. He manipulated both them and his fellow clergymans (even that poor fanatic, Juririon, until he found a position on the court of Sornos, Grand Duke of Sunbrige.

That was a gym both for his social and knowledge skills, and in time, his name was know in the entire Confederated states and even the other lands.

And thus, thanks to careful planning, persuasion and manipulation, both Church and the confederate government agreed into placing him in the ruling council of the newfound multiracial colony, on the distant land rumored to belong to the ancient Da'shais.

The Church just wanted him out of sight and out of mind: they were extremely bothered by his existance and his prestige. Besides, his casting prowess was starting to be borderline of that of the highest and most powerful priest, and they finally had to admit that they couldn't control him. Of course, if he wanted, he could have hidden this. But Ederin knew that if they deemed him of low danger, they wouldn't have bothered to send him away. So he carefully chose to manifest a lot of high-valency clerical spells in front of some church spies.

As for the duke of Sunbridge, he had other motives of sending him away. The Church was making haste on him to do that, but in the confederate states it had no power to force him at its bidding. However the duke of Sunbridge thought that the newfound colony would be ultimately under the control of the three states with the power of vetoe. And he was not the only duke of the Confederate States, so he wouldn't have great power. However, he know his favorite well enough and trusted him to gain a great influence in the colony. That would be his way of influencing the new colony.

Ederin had gathered a small fortune, in the last years: because saved commissions, and percentiles on the gain of merchant outposts he projected, he had coins, precious stones and notes worth more than 15 000 gold royals. With that fortune, he intended to start financing the new colony by himself...in his own way. A new project was born in his mind...The Honorable Company of Expanse and Growth.  But first, he needed to be sure that Sunbridge would grant him political and monetary support, so he headed out to speak frankly with him  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2008)

Also reserved. (shrug, oh, well, Hennett's gone anyway)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello, all!

I have to apologize for the slow (no) posting over the last couple of days. Had a meeting with my supervisor at work, and there are some company changes going into place I have to do a lot of thinking about to figure out if it's gonna be bad or good. Basically I'm obsessing over it to the point I can't think about much else right now.

Bear with me - I promise I'll get back into it shortly!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2008)

Still have a little work to do on non-magical gear, but he is essentially complete otherwise. 

Alvar Escobedo
Male Human Swashbuckler 12/Bard 9-Human Paragon 3 Gestalt 12th 
Alignment CN

Str 18 +1  8th level +2 enhancement 
Dex 20 +1 4th level +2 enhancement
Con 12
Int 14
Wis 12 +1 12th level
Cha 20 +2 Human Paragon bonus

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1465065/

Hit Points 10+11d10+12
AC 23, Touch 17, Flat 16
Init +7 
BAB +12/+7/+2, Grap +15
Speed 30 (base 30, light armor)
Fort +9, Ref +13, Will +9

+1 Screaming Burst/Slow burst Rapier +17/+12/+71d6+5+1d4 sonic p or s 15-20/x2+1d8 sonic
Two-weapon +1 Screaming Burst/Slow burst Rapier +15/+10/+51d6+5+1d4 sonic p or s 15-20/x2+1d8 sonic
+1 Eager/Heavenly Burst Rapier +17/+12/+7 1d6+5(+2 surprise and first round) p or s 15-20/x2+3d6 to evil foes and blindness DC14 will to resist
Two-weapon (off-hand)+1 Eager/Heavenly Burst Rapier +15/+10 1d6+3(+2 surprise and first round) p or s 15-20/x2+3d6 to evil foes and blindness DC14 will to resist
MW Whip Dagger +17/+12/+7 1d6+4 s 19-20/x2
Two Weapon (off-hand) MW Whip Dagger +15/+10 1d6+2 s 19-20/x2
MW alchemical silver Warmace (two-hand only) +17/+12/+7 1d12+5 b 20x2
MW Cold Iron Morning Star +17/+12/+7 1d8+4 p or b 20/x2

Medium, 6'1" tall, 175wt, 30 yrs old
Black hair, Green eyes, tan skin

Speaks common/trade tongue, Southern Illum, Costal D’ashia, Illum, Southern Guallic, Confederation, Northern Gaullic, Imperial D’ashai.  

Appraise (2+2Int)
Balance (2+5Dex+2syn)
Bluff (8+5Cha)
Climb (+4Str)
Concentration (8+1Con)
Craft (+2Int)
Decipher Script (1+2Int)
Diplomacy (5+5Cha+4syn)
Disguise (+5Cha+2syn)
Escape Artist (+5Dex)
Gather Information (6+5Cha)
Hide (+5Dex)
Intimidate (10+5Cha+2syn)
Jump (+4Str+2syn)
Knowledge (arcane) (1+2Int)
Knowledge (architecture and engineering) (1+2Int)
Knowledge (geography) (1+1Wis)
Knowledge (history) (5+2Int)
Knowledge Nobility and Royalty (1+2Int)
Knowledge Religion (1+2Int)
Knowledge (the planes) (1+2Int)
Listen (6+1Wis)
Move Silently (+5Dex)
Perform Comedy (12+5Cha)
Perform Oratory (5+5Cha)
Perform Guitar (2+5Cha)
Profession Soldier (2+1Wis)
Profession Sailor (1+1Wis)
Ride (5+5Dex)
Search (5+2Int)
Sense Motive (5+1Wis)
Slight of Hand (1+5Dex+2syn)
Spellcraft (5+2Int)
Swim (3+3Str)
Spot (5+1Wis)
Survival (1+1Wis)
Tumble (10+5Dex)
Use Magic Device (1+5Cha)
Use Rope (+5Dex)

Feats
-Two-weapon fighting
-Oversized Two-weapon fighting
-Weapon Finesse 
-Power Attack
-Weapon Focus-Rapier
-Improved Two weapon fighting 
-Improved Critical-Rapier
-Power Critical-Rapier
-Combat Panache (PH2)
-Resounding Blow (BoED)

Human Traits
-Bonus Feat
-Bonus Skills

Swashbuckler Abilities
-Proficient with all simple and martial weapons and light armor
-Bonus Feats
-Grace +2 to reflex saves
-Insightful Strike add Int bonus to finessable weapon damage
-Dodge +2
-Acrobatic Charge Jump or Tumble over difficult terrain to charge
-Improved Flanking +4 to hit when flanking
-Lucky one free re-roll per day
-

Human Paragon Abilities
-All simple weapons, one martial weapon and light armor
-Any 10 skills
-Adaptive Learning—Intimidate
-Bonus Feat
-Ability Boost +2 Cha. 

Bard Abilities
-Simple weapons plus longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow and whip, light armor and shields. 
-Bardic Knowledge 9level+2Int+2syn
-Bardic Music level x/day
--Countersong
--Fascinate Will Save DC=Perform Check
--Inspire Courage +2 moral bonus on saves vs. charm and fear attack and damage
--Inspire Competence +2
--Suggestion
--Inspire Greatness
-Spell casting


Spells Per Day 0|4/4/4/2 
0th- Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Light, Know Direction, Mage Hand, Message
1st- Cure Light Wounds, Feather Fall, Improvisation (sc), Iron Thunder Horn (sc) 
2nd- Invisibility, Soundburst Ray of the Python (ph2), Whirling Blade (sc)
3rd- Charm Monster, Scrying, Sonic Shield (ph2), Good Hope
4th- Summon Monster IV, Shout, Ruin Delvers Fortune (sc)

+1 Mithral Breastplate of easy travel 6700 gp 
Nobles Outfit 

+1 Screaming Burst/Slow Burst Rapier 22,350 gp
+1 Eager/Heavenly Burst Rapier 18,350 gp
Gloves of Ogre Power and Dexterity 10000 gp
Lyre of Building 13,000 gp

Waterskin- water  
Backpack

Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (pouch, ??wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Gemname- ??gp (pouch, -wt)
Other pouch contents (pouch, ??wt)

Appearance/Personality: Alvar is a tall dark man of thirty years with a confident bearing and rakish charm. He wears a neat beard and mustache that like his hair are dark as coal. His flashing green eyes are intelligent and observant. While a fairly handsome man he possesses a personal magnetism that is more striking than mere appearance. Alvar often wears a knowing smile. He always has a warm smile and a hearty greeting for his friends and a derisive sneer and caustic remark for his enemies. Alvar moves with impressive grace and strength. A large signet ring is on his right hand. He wears a polished mithral breastplate over fine doublets of the best material with lace at the cuff and collar. He favors a bright red sash festooned with medals to hold the sword belt where he wears a pair of Rapiers. These are custom blades thicker at the base than usual and with an edge from mid-blade to tip on the face and a quarter edge on top leading to a razor point. He also wears a bow, warmace and whip. He seems to enjoy the sound of his own voice and often has a comment on any subject and when there is nothing to say he often sings. He derides his foes mercilessly in battle while shouting encouragement to his allies. He possesses a strong competitive spirit. Something in his demeanor suggests that he is always willing to put his ever present blades to use. 

History/Background: Alvar is of noble parents in Howece some 30 years ago. His elder brother stands to inherit most of the family holdings, but Alvar has a minor title passed down from his mother’s family. While only a small holding with modest income, Alvar has plans to advance himself with new titles and holdings in the colony. 

As a boy, Alvar was giving a good education and schooled in the arts of war. He went into the army rather than the priesthood, which were the choices offered a lesser son in his family. First, he attended a private military academy. He had the skills to do well in the army, but his strong personality and quick wit did not endear him to his superiors. After a few years his maternal uncle and his heirs were wiped out by raiders from D’Shai. The title would have fallen to his brother, but Alvar convinced his Petetro to duel for it. Alvar narrowly won the fencing match and claimed the title. At that point he left the army, but he soon found that the small holding would not be enough for so ambitious a man. At first he took to the sea in Howece and then with the Merchant Marine in Brechan. At first he was eager, but as the D’Shai Empire began to choke of the sea lanes his career came to an abrupt end. After a good performance in a couple of naval battles, Brechan backed off or stuck with large convoys. Returning to land, he joined a mercenary company and soon was commanding a unit. He went on to considerable success in the aggressive pacification of a peasant uprising in the hinterlands of Gwyneede. He gained recognition from the church, particularly missions, for help in routing out bands of unbelievers in the unclaimed lands. He fought on the fringes of several border conflicts and disputes in the south. While not always successful he did garner several accolades and his failures were never so great as to be long remembered. Alvar never hesitates to engage in a personal duel and issues challenges with a glance. He often is able to make a foe back down with a mere gaze. Despite his successes he found that his employers were loath to grant the titles and lands he sought to a mercenary commander. He has garnered several medals and official recognition as well as good pay, but no new titles. He holds the honor of ‘Blessed son of the Outreach, from the Society of the Outreach to the Unchurched, an order of Merit from the Republic and an iron eagle of Gwyneede for service to the crown, a bronze star from the Brechan Merchant Marine, and various service medals from the army of Howece among other honors. He has pressed those he has served well in both Gwyneede and the Republic to secure a place in the colony. Having worked with the Society to the Outreach of the Unchurched he has also offered to support the building of missions in the colony in exchange for their support. He wants land and titles as well as wealth from this venture.


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2008)

Leif's new character for The Great North will go here.


----------



## Lou (Jan 31, 2008)

*Proposed Colony character*

*Karl Arisoc*
Lawful Neutral Human Gestalt Rogue 11 / Wizard 11 (Diviner Specialist/ necromancy prohibited)
HP 89 (min 86--53+36) HP min 70% try 1 roll #2 
+3 Dwarvencraft Keen Rapier +17/+12 d6+3 (15-20/x2+6d6 unless immune to critical hits)
---(ghost-touch and does +1d6 and scores critical hits against undead)
Saves:  F+9(+4+3+2)/R+13(+8+5)/W+8(+8+0)
AC 28 (+5 Dex)(+6 Mage Armor, Greater)(+5 Spiderskin)(+2 force shield)

11 Str  +0
20 Dex +5 (17+1+1+1)
16 Con +3
17 Int   +3 (Languages: Confederation, Trade Language, Southern Illum, Southern Gaullic)
11 Wis +0
11 Cha +0

Karl Arisoc has cast _Tongues _ on himself using _Permanency_, so he can speak and understand the language of any intelligent creature. (cost 1500 XP).

Karl is preparing to do the same with _See Invisibility_ (1000XP) and _Arcane Sight_ (1500XP).

When first seen on that lonely road, Karl Arisoc, 30 years old, 6' 1", 160 lbs, was dressed as a well-to-do merchant with a pair of daggers showing the family crest and several rings, but no visible armor or other weapons. When the band of thieves attacked, Karl seemed to suddenly transform into a lightly armored, rapier-armed fighting machine. The first two thieves died quickly from rapier strikes from the deft flicks of Karl's wrists. As the next three charged from the left, ice from his hand froze them. The incantations of their leader, a sorcerer, ended with a lightning bolt jumping at Karl, but the bolt seemed to circle Karl and deflect back, leaving the sorcerer blackened and weak. Karl quickly closed with the sorcerer and ended his life. The remaining thieves fled, leaving enough booty to make the inconvenience of being "robbed" strangely worth the effort.

The Arisoc family has always been known for their jewelry-making and their attention to presentability (which uses arcane magic). The family crest is crossed swords piercing interlinked rings, representing the marriage long ago that united two warring families. A strange symbol of the old religion sits between the blades, but most viewers think it is just frilly scrollwork to fill the space. Most details of the wizarding family (Ari-something Family)-sorcerer family (something-soc Family) feud that was ended by the marriages of the twelve are now forgotten, but loyalty to family runs extremely high for the Arisoc clan. Family lore says that at a time when the feud had caused the deaths of many on both sides, 6 cousins on each side chose to marry and take a blended name so as to so bind the families together that the fighting would have to end.

The Arisoc family migrated from the northlands generations ago and settled in the Valley. When the great purge occurred, they fled to the border region between Kell and the Grand Dutchy of __ in the Confederated States. The Arisoc family has learned to hide well in the wizard-hating land of Kell, due to the sorcerer blood running through the family from the intermarriages long ago. Wizarding is a tightly controlled family secrets now with all members of the family being able to cast at least one cantrip, Presentability, cast by the motion from signing the Arisoc name in a stylized way taught to all children in the family. In some it is through wizardry, and in others it is through sorcerery. This cantrip is a modified version of Prestidigitation that cleans up the caster and others in his party to make them presentable to guests, customers, etc. The Arisoc family is well-known for always being presentable.

This branch of the Arisoc family has for four generations now specialized in rings, both fine jewelry and magical. Karl is a middle child of 8 children of Lewellen and Marc Arisoc. Marc’s grandfather Yorgi mastered the art of making Rings of Spellbook Storing for the Arisoc family members, allow them to hide their spellbooks yet keep them at hand. The Ring is enchanted so that if the wearer is under enchantment or extreme duress, the spellbook cannot be summoned, for the rings act as a Mind Shield. Summoning spellsbooks from the ring requires a clear mind and free will. The rings also cast Light at will, at 1st level, and that is the ring’s stated purpose.

The Arisoc family are jewelry merchants. Karl Arisoc has for several years been a captain in the family guard, protecting shipments and clients from all sorts of thieves. Karl is especially known for defeating undead used to waylay caravans travelling through areas of dark magic. Using his rings and his rapier, Karl has travelled to most of the lands in the known world. It has been 6 months since Karl returned home from several years of travelling and has now finally learned to make magic rings.

The messenger arrived at the Arisoc homested right at dawn, having been riding hard all night. The presence of a member of the Arisoc family was demanded at an urgent, secret meeting.

[sblock=5 Magic Items: ]
+3 Dwarvencraft Keen Rapier (+3 to hit & damage; 15-20/x2) engraved with Arisoc family crest on pommel, with attached
Greater Truedeath Crystal (ghosttouch, crit/sneak attacks+extra 1d6 damage to undead)(21570 gp & 1693 xp / both made & rapier marked by Pandak Kaswitikan)
Ring of Force Shield & Arming (stores armor and arms/force shield--weightless shield/+2 to AC)(8000 gp / 640 xp / made by Karl himself)
Ring of Light & Spellbook Storing/Mind Shield (create 30' light at will/stores spellbooks/shields wearer's mind from divination)(6625 gp & 530 xp / made by Karl himself)
Ring of Spell Battle (aware of all spells cast w/in 60', know spell? spellcraft DC15+lvl, redirect one known spell per day)(6980 gp & 480 XP / made by Karl himself with help for Spell Turning)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats: ]
1st-Weapon Finesse (use Dex for to hit for light weapons & rapier); Combat Reflexes (Karl gets up to 5 AoO per rd); Alertness (from familiar)
3rd-Telling Blow (add sneak attack damage to critical hits)
5th-Eschew Materials
6th-Sneak Attack of Opportunity (1st AoO per round is a sneak attack)
9th-Precise Strike (per round, each SA die of damage can be exchanged for a +1 to hit)
10th-reserved until 12th (Karl has been travelling and could not learn)
12th-Forge Ring (10th); Extra Rings (wear 4 rings)

Rogue Special Ability: Opportunist (once per round, can make an AoO on a foe hit in melee by another)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills: ]
Skills: (8+1+3)*4+(8+1+3)*11=180
13/Appraise (Int) 10+3 (+2 jewelry)[Magnifying glass +2 appraise][Merchant’s scale +2 appraise]
12/Balance (Dex) 5+5 +2 (tumble)
5/Bluff (Cha) 5+0
0/Climb (Str) 0+0
18/Concentration (Con) 15+3
18/Craft Jewelry (Int) 15+3
4/Decipher Script (Int) 1+3
16/Diplomacy (Cha) 10+0+2 (bluff)+2kn(n&r)+2 (sense motive)
13/Disable Device (Int) 10+3
0/Disguise (Cha) 0+0
5/Escape Artist (Dex) 0+5
8/Forgery (Int) 5+3
5/Gather Information (Cha) 5+0
10/Hide (Dex) 5+5
2/Intimidate (Cha) 0+0+2(bluff)
0/Jump (Str) 0+0
12/Knowledge (arcana) (Int) 9+3
8/Knowledge (history) (Int) 5+3
8/Knowledge (geography) (Int) 5+3
8/Knowledge (nobility and royalty) 5+3
7/Listen (Wis) 5+0+2(familiar Alertness feat)
10/Move Silently (Dex) 5+5
15/Open Lock (Dex) 10+5
0/Perform (Cha)
0/Profession (Wis)
8/Search (Int) 5+3
10/Sense Motive (Wis) 10+0
12/Sleight of Hand (Dex) 5+5+2(bluff)
20/Spellcraft (Int) 15+3+2 Kn(arcana)
7/Spot (Wis) 5+0+2(familiar Alertness feat)
0/Swim (Str) 0+0
10/Tumble (Dex) 5+5
5/Use Magic Device (Cha) 5+0
5/Use Rope (Dex) 0+5
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spell List: ]
0:Cantrips: (10 known)(memorize 4 per day)
Acid Splash
Arcane Mark (Univ)
MDiv-Detect Magic (Div)
M-Detect Poison (Div)
Fleeting Fame
Mage Hand
Message
Read Magic (Div)
Prestidigitation (Univ)
M/M/M-Presentability (Univ)

1st (10 known)(memorize 4+1 per day)
M/MDiv-Appraising Touch (Div)
Comprehend Languages (Div)
Critical Strike (Div)
M-Indentify (Div)
M-Know Protection (Div)
Magecraft (Div)
Master’s Touch (Div)
Shocking Grasp
M-Spontaneous Search (Div)
M-Sniper’s Shot (Div)(next ranged atk can be a sneak atk at any range)

2nd (10 known)(memorize 4+1 per day)
Cat’s Grace
Detect Thoughts
Eagle’s Splendor
M-Familiar Pocket (Univ)
M-Insidious Insight (Div)
Locate Object (Div)
Marked Man (Div)
M-Mirror Image
M-Phantom Foe (F:10gp pewter figure)
M/MDiv-See Invisibility (Div)

3rd (10 known)(memorize 4+1 per day)
MDiv-Arcane Sight (Div)
Dispel Magic
Haste
Lightning Bolt
M-Mage Armor, Greater (F:25gp tiny platinum shield)
M-Reverse Arrow
M/M-Spiderskin
Steeldance (F:2 daggers)
Tongues (Div)
Weapon of Impact

4th (7 known)(memorize 3 per day)
Detect Scrying (Div)
Fortify Familiar (Univ)
M/MDiv-Greater Invisibility (Div)
M-Leomund's Secure Shelter
M-Orb of Electricity
Scrying (Div)
Stoneskin (M:250gp diamond)

5th (7 known)(memorize 3 per day)
M-Arc of Lightning
Cone of Cold
M-Firebrand
Major Creation
Permanancy (Univ)(X)
MDiv-Prying Eyes (Div)
M-Vitriolic Sphere

6th (4 known)(memorize 2 per day)
MDiv-Analyze Dweomer (Div) (Focus 1500gp)
True Seeing (Div) (M:250gp ointment)
M-Heroism, Greater
M-Starmantle (M:20gp pixie dust)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Familiar-Bryce]
Race: Rat
Size/Type: Tiny Animal
Hit Dice: 12 (44 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 15 ft. (3 squares), climb 15 ft., swim 15 ft.
Armor Class: 20 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +6 nat), touch 14, flat-footed 18
Base Attack/Grapple: +9/+4 /-12
Attack: Bite +13 melee (1d3-4)
Full Attack: Bite +13/+8 melee (1d3-4)
Space/Reach: 2½ ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: none
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +10, Will +9
Abilities: Str 2, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 2
Skills: Balance +10, Climb +12, Hide +16, Move Silently +10, Swim +10
Feats: Stealthy, Weapon Finesse (bonus), Alertness (for master), Improved Evasion
Special Abilities:	Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with master, Speak with animals of its kind, Spell Resitance (DC17)

Skills
Rats have a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks, and a +8 racial bonus on Balance, Climb, and Swim checks. A rat can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. A rat uses its Dexterity modifier instead of its Strength modifier for Climb and Swim checks. A rat has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=equipment--not finished]
MW Studded Leather Armor (175sp)(20lbs) AB 3 Max Dex 5 ACF 15%
MW light mace (305sp)
MW light crossbow (sp)
2 MW daggers with the family crest (sp)
2 daggers
magnifying glass (sp)
merchant's scale (sp)
[/sblock]


----------



## GMVictory (Jan 31, 2008)

For the Divine Avengers campaign:

Sir Garyd of C'ffey, Chosen of St. Krypta, Order of the Gravebane
Lawful Good Human Male Ranger 1/Paladin 2
XPs: 3000

Age: 20
Gender: Male
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 175 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black with gray (worn short)
Skin: Pale

STR: 14 [+2] (6 points) 
DEX: 15 [+2] (8 points)
CON: 12 [+1] (4 points)
INT: 14 [+2] (6 points)
WIS: 12 [+1] (4 points)
CHA: 15 [+2] (8 points)
36 point buy

HP: 31 (Max Hit Points: 8+10+10+3 CON)
Armor Class: 19 (10 base + 4 armor + 2 heavy shield +2 Dex +1 Shield Specialization)
- Flat-footed AC: 17
- Touch AC: 15
Initiative: +2
BAB: +3
Atttack:
- MW Longsword +6 (1d8+2/19-20)
- Short Bow +5 (1d6/x3)

Speed: 30' (30’ base)

FORT: +9 (5 base + 1 con + 2 cha + 1 cloak)
REFL: +7 (2 base + 2 dex + 2 cha + 1 cloak)
WILL: +4 (0 base + 1 wis + 2 cha + 1 cloak)

Abilities: 
- Human Bonus Feat
- Human Bonus Skill Points

[sblock= Feats: ]
1st Level
- Stealthy
- Improved Shield Bash
- Track (Ranger bonus feat)
3rd Level
- Shield Specialization: Heavy
- Shield Ward (Bonus Martial Feat)[/sblock]

[sblock= Skills: ]
- Handle Animal +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)
- Heal +5 (4 ranks, +1 Wis)
- Hide +8 (4 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Feat)
- Knowledge (Nature) +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
- Knowledge (Religion) +7 (5 ranks, +2 Int)
- Listen +5 (4 ranks, +1 Wis)
- Move Silently +8 (4 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 Feat)
- Ride +4 (2 ranks, +2 Dex)
- Search +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
- Sense Motive +3 (2 ranks, +1 Wis)
- Spot +5 (4 ranks, +1 Wis)
- Survival +5 (4 ranks, +1 Wis)
- Swim +3 (1 ranks, +2 Str)

Languages:
- Northern Illum
- Trade Tongue
- Illum [/sblock]

[sblock= Special Abilities: ]
- Favored Enemy: Undead
- Wild Empathy
- Aura of Good
- Detect Evil at will
- Smite Evil 1/day (+2 hit, +2 dmg)
- Divine Grace
- Lay on Hands (4hp/day) [/sblock]

[sblock= Equipment: ]
Armor & Shield
- Chain Shirt, Masterwork (250 SP, 25 lbs)
- Heavy Darkwood Shield, Masterwork (257 SP, 5 lbs) "Deadwood Shield"

Melee weapons
- Longsword, Masterwork (315 SP, 4 lbs) "Pax Eternum"
- Dagger (2 SP, 1 lb)

Ranged weapons
- Shortbow (30 SP, 2 lbs)
- Javelins (x5) (5 SP, 10 lbs, carried on horse)

Other Equipment
- Black Cloak of the Gravebane (Cloak of Resistance +1) (10 GR, 1 lb)
- Hunter's Elixir Kit (Potions: Hide from Undead, Pass Without Trace, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear, Lesser Restoration, Shield of Faith +2) (550 SP)

Other Goods & Gear
- Light Horse with bit & bridle, riding saddle, and saddle bags (91 SP)
- Backpack, Bedroll, Blanket, Flint & Steel, Healer's Kit, Knight's Outfit, Trail Rations (3 days), Soap, Shovel, Waterskin, Whetstone (143 SP, carried on horse)
- Dedicated Holy Symbol (25 SP, 1 lb)
- Belt pouch (x2) (2 SP, 1 lb)
- Signet Ring of the Gravebane Order (5 SP)

Weight Carried: 
48.9 lbs (Light Encumbrance)

Remaining money:
33 SP [/sblock]

Description
Garyd had always been in shape from the demanding life near the Unclaimed Lands. The Order's training has brought out his full physical potential, despite his "mark." The Order has educated him and given him a confidence he had not possessed beforeas well. His pale skin is not the only indication of what happened to him as his hair has started graying. His black hair and beard is mixed with flecks of silver. He grew the beard because he looks so youthful without it.

Garyd wears the chain shirt of the Knights of the Light and the silver-trimmed black cloak of the Gravebane Order. The skull-pommeled hilt of his longsword, Pax Eternum, is sometimes visible from the folds of the cloak. The Order's large shield appears similar to a coffin lid leading some to refer to them as "Pall Bearers."

Personality
Garyd is still somewhat of a country bumpkin though by no means dumb. He just hasn't had a lot of exposure to the rest of the world. He is polite, respectful, and has not forgotten his peasant origins either. Sometimes he does forget his "place" as a Knight and will handle (or attempt to handle) menial tasks himself.

However, there is obviously a shadow over him. When not engaged in conversation or a task, he seems to shut down. Some of the older or more experienced knights have commented that he already has the "Warrior's Stare."

He doesn't like to sleep at night because he doesn't feel rested afterwards. He can never remember his dreams but knows that he had to fight for his survival in the dark. Because of that, he prefers being up all night and sleeping during the day. He never dreams if he sleeps during the daylight hours.

He has no problem interacting with women until it appears they wish to become involved with him. He will try to immediately and politely withdraw or will simply tell them he is not interested (again, politely). He can't explain it. He just knows he feels anger starting to build inside him when it happens.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2008)

*Thurien Hurvaal - Divine Avengers*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Thurien Hurvaal
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Church of the Light (Saint Pelor)

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 30 (3d8+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -7         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +9    +2    +0    +X    +X    +X    21
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +0          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +3          +6

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Martsan, mace of the Moon   1d8        20x2
Morning star              +5     1d8+2      20x2
Heavy crossbow            +2     1d10       19-20x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Illum

[B]Abilities:[/B] Turn Undead (10/day, Turn check 1d20+5; Damage 3d6+7); Domains: Glory, Strength 

[B]Spells:[/B]
Orisons: 4
1st level:3+1
2nd level:2+1
[sblock=Spell Lists]
General (default) List
Remove Fear
Shield Of Faith
Bless
Enlarge Person (D)
Gentle Repose
Silence
Bull's Strength (D)


Undead List
Detect Undead
Remove Fear
Hide from Undead
Enlarge Person (D)
Gentle Repose
Remove Paralysis
Bless Weapon (D)

[/sblock]

[B]Feats:[/B] Improved Turning, Disciple of the Sun, Extra Turning, Divine Vengance

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 18       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Diplomacy                  2    +3          +5
Heal                       5    +3          +8
Knowledge (Eccl. Law)      4    +0          +4
Knowledge (Religion)       5    +0          +5
Profession (Farmer)        2    +3          +4


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Marstan, Mace of the Moon
MW Morning star         308sp   xxlb
Heavy crossbow           50sp
10 bolts                  1sp
Full Plate+1          101,650sp   XXlb
Heavy Steel Shield       20sp
Silver Holy Symbol       25sp
Healer's Kit             50sp
Cleric's vestments        5sp
Explorer's outfit        free
Backpack                  2sp
2 flasks holy water      50sp
Pearl of Power (1st lvl) 1,000 gp
2x Potions Hide from Undead 100 gp
2 x Potions Cure Light Wounds 100 gp
Remove Fear Potion 50 gp
Shield of Faith +2 Potion 50 gp
Mahic Weapon Potion 50 gp

XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 12,839 sp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 200lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* Thurien is a handsome young man. Quite straping for a priest thanks to his years of farm labor. His blond hair is cut short, and his green eyes twinkle often with mischief or clarity is left to the beholder. Despite his usual garb of armor and weapons, Thurien usually has a smile on. His armor is bright and polished, decorated with motifs of the sun for Saint Pelor and the Light.

[sblock=Background] Thurien was born the 4th son, and 6th child of Humbert and Esmerelda Hurvaal, stout farmers of the small village of Bidfell in the Valley of Light.  Thurien was raised as most farm kids are, doing chores and helping on the farm. He was an outgoing child and insightful. The local preist said he would make an excellent preist, which was good since as the youngest son, the farm wasn't going to him, which left the army or the Church.

Thurien indeed was sent off to a monestary for training as a cleric just after his 16th birthday. He  liked it well enough. Farm life was actually a little tougher. But Thurien was ‘talented and obviously gifted with a close connection to the Light, but lacks the discipline required of a priest’ according to the head of the monestary, Father Jarvin. Indeed Thurien took to the lessons he like very well and became an accomplished healer, but church law, and religious history did not thrill him. He avoided learning from books as much as he could. The power that surged through him as he channeled divine energy was amazing and being able to help people where the only things that kept in him from getting kicked out of the preisthood.

Eventually he passed his training and was assigned to a small abbey on the far west of the Valley. There he was the assistant to Father Parnik. This was what Thurien had envisioned. A small rural assignment, among farmers and farmers, healing the sick and seeing families grow and prosper in the Light. Things went well for several years. Thurien learned a great deal from Father Parnik, things that were more important than the stuff Father Jarvin taught. Like who made the best apple pie and which day to visit on, and how to decide when to use the healing power of the Light and when to simply bandage a wound and allow it to heal. Thurien grew very attached to Father Parnik and looked forward to many years there.

One evening Thurien’s life changed forever. Father Parnik and he were out consecrating the dead. There had been a large family that became ill, and no had come for aid and so all perished. Father Parnik and Thurien has traveled for 2 days to get to the remote farm. They were consecrating the bodies and preparing them for a proper burial when the unthinkable happened. One of the bodies began to twitch. It then stood up and attacked Father Parnik. Some wretched evil had found this poor family first and defiled their corpses. Whether it was the disease itself or some vile necromancer, Thurien still to this day does not know. But the corpse attacked Father Parnik as another rose in unholy movement. Thurien stood there in his vestments, with his holy symbol and a shovel. Remembering his training (barely) from a few years ago, Thurien managed to turn the undead attacking Father Parnik. But the undead in front of him still remained. So, tears running down his face, Thurien brought he shovel down onto the zombies head, onto the face that he could still see a young girl, trapped in unholy undeath. Again and again, he beat the thing, until it no longer looked human and stopped moving. But it was too late for Father Parnik, the zombie had ripped out Father Parnik’s heart, and by extension Thurien’s. Thurien held the old priest in his arms for a long time, he then consecrated his body and buried him there near the family he died serving.

Thurien wrote a letter to the Church explaining the heroic actions of Father Parnik and requesting a replacement. He then left the Church for some time. The Church did not know his whereabouts, until a wandering Knight of the Light found him some six months later in small cave, drawn and emaciated. Thurien was taken back to the local abbey and nursed back to health. It took a long time for his face to lose the look of horror nearly stamped upon it. He apologized for his absence but said that the experience had purged him of doubt, and the Light had shown him a new pathway. A path he was willing to go on. He swore he would not let such a tragedy occur again if he could help it. As he recovered, his eyes regained their twinkle and gleam, although now it was tempered a bit, with desire, hardened with purpose. After six long months of healing, prayer and rest, Thurien emerged with a stronger connection to the Light, but more sure of what he needed to do with it. No longer would he be content to sit in a rural abbey eating his way to retirement. He needed to be out combating evil, the corruption that was undeath.

 Armed with a new confidence he marched to the local Knights of the Light chapter house to demand membership. The fact that he was a priest if about the only thing that kept the knights from laughing outright at Thurien.  

Dejected by this refusal, Thurien still kept up his mission. And this time he was going to Lighthome. There he was confident that the Church leaders would see his new found desire and reassign him from a simple rural abbeyman to a cleric dedicated to stamping out the undead.

[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Feb 2, 2008)

*Carvyn Wray - Divine Avengers*


```
Name: Carvyn Wray (adopted family name)
Class: Battle Sorcerer 4
Level: 4
XP: 9000 / 10000
---3000 (starting) + 3000 (XP grant)+ 3000 (XP grant)

Race: Human
Gender: Male
Size: Medium
Speed: 30'
Alignment: NG
Religion: The Light (Saint Pelor)

+2 Str: 14 ( 6p.)
+2 Dex: 14 ( 6p.)
+2 Con: 14 ( 6p.)
+0 Int: 10 ( 2p.)
+2 Wis: 14 ( 6p.)
+3 Cha: 17 ( 10p.) +1 4th level

HP: 40 (3d8+6 max @3rd +10 max @4th)
---Currently: 40
Init: +2
BAB: +3
Grapple: +5 (+3BAB+2Str+0Med)
Dmg Red: none
Spell Save:
Spell Res: none
ACP: -1
Spell Fail: 0%


----------Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor: 10 ------+4----- +0-- +2-- +0-- +0-- +0---- 16
Touch: 12 ------Flatfooted: 14
MW Chain Shirt (250sp)(25lbs)

Base Mod Misc Total
+3/Fort: +1(class)+2(Con)
+5/Ref: +1(class)+2(Dex)+2(Familiar)
+6/Will: +4(class)+2(Wis)

Weapon Attack Damage Critical
"Sashin, Sword of the Sun" Long Sword +5 d8+2 19-20/x2 (plus unknown magical abilities?)
MW Long Sword (315sp) +6 d8+2 19-20/x2
MW Javelin (x2) (602sp) +6 d6+2 20/x2
MW Light Crossbow (335 sp) +6 d8 19-20/x2

Languages: Illum(?)

Abilities:
+2 Ref save from weasel familar

Feats:
Human L1-Divine Socerery (St. Pelor/Healing Domain/Domain healing spells & cast healing spells at +1 Level)
L1-Eschew Materials
L1 Sorcerer-Summon Familar
Familiar Feat: Alertness (add to skills)
L3-Energy Substitution (Acid)
Bonus Divine Feat-Arcane Disciple (St. Pelor/Glory Domain spells )

Possible Future Feats: Dodge (future?); Scribe Scroll (future?); Spell Focus (Conj)(future?); Augment Summoning (future?); Heighten Spell (future?)
Improved Familiar (future?)

Sorcerer Spells Known:
Cantrips (5)
Disrupt Undead (1d6)(Ranged Touch)(25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Read Magic
Ray of Frost (1d3 RT)(25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Prestidigitation
Detect Magic

1st Level (2)
Lesser Orb of Cold (2d8 RT)(25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Magic Missile (1d4+1/2 levels)(100 ft. + 10 ft./level)

2nd Level (1)
Whirling Blade (focus on slashing weapon, attacks all opponents in 60' line using Cha bonus for 'to hit'/damage, weapon returns to hand after all attacks)

++ Healing Domain spells (limited to one spell [multiple castings allowed] per day)
1st Cure Light Wounds (cures 1d8+5)
2nd Cure Moderate Wounds (cures 2d8+5)

++ Glory Domain spells (limited to 4 castings per day)
1st Disrupt Undead (1d6)(RT)(25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
2nd Bless Weapon (1min/lvl)("good" weapon, crits auto-confirmed v. evil creatures)

Cast 5 Cantrips, 5 1st level, and 2 2nd level spells per day,
-------plus 1 1st level and 1 2nd level for high Charisma.



Skill Points: 21 Max Ranks: 7/3
Skills-----------Ranks—Mod—Misc
+3/Bluff (Cha) 0 +3 +0
+6/Concentration (Con) 4 +2 +0 (+2 4th level)
+0/Craft (Int)
+3/Intimidate (Cha) 0 +3 +0
+5/Knowledge (arcana) (Int) 5 +0 +0
+3/Knowledge (religion) (Int) 3 +0 +0
+2/Knowledge (Eccesiastical Law) 2 +0 +0
+4/Listen (Wis) 0 +2 + 2 (ALERTNESS from familar) untrained
+3/Profession (Farmer)(Wis) 1 +2 +0
+6/Spellcraft (Int) 6 +0 +0 (+1 4th level)
+4/Spot (Wis) 0 +2 +2 (ALERTNESS from familar) untrained

Equipment: Cost Weight
- Amulet of Retributive Healing 2000 gp (MIC p. 69) (3x/day heals caster same as another healed)
- Explorer's outfit (8sp, worn)
- Clerical Robes ()
-
- Backpack (2sp, 2lb)
----- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
----- Trail rations, 5 days (25sp, 5lb)
----- 2 sacks (2cp, 1lb)
----- Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)
- Beltpouch (1sp, 0.5lb)
----- Flint & steel (1sp, -)
----- Flask, water (3cp, 1.5lb)
----- Flask, whisky (1sp, 1.5 lb)
- Waterskin (1sp, 4lb)
- Silver Holy Symbol 25sp
- 4 flasks holy water 100sp
- 2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds 100 gp
- Potion of Magic Weapon 50 gp

GP: 10, SP 25, CP 20,

Familiar:
Weasel named "Static"
Size/Type: Tiny Animal
Hit Dice: 3
Hit Points: 15
Initiative: +2
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20 ft.
Armor Class: 16 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +2 natural armor), touch 14, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/-10
Attack: Bite +6 melee (1d3-4)
Full Attack: Bite +6 melee (1d3-4)
Space/Reach: 2½ ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: Attach
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +4
Abilities: Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 5
Skills: Balance +12, Climb +10 (can take 10 anytime), Escape Artist +4,
Hide +11, Move Silently +8, Spot +3
Feats: Agile, Weapon Finesse


Total Weight:0lb
Money: 0 gp 2,700gp left

-------------------Lgt------Med-------Hvy---------Lift-------Push
Max Weight: <58 59-116 117-175 //
```
Age: 22
Height: 6'
Weight: 205 lbs
Eyes: Light Brown
Hair: Curly Brown going prematurely gray
Skin: Lightly Tanned

Background:
Carvyn is the bastard son of a nobleman, who could never admit the lineage but still wanted to look after him. Carvyn was adopted by the Wray farming family, where the father was a veteran. The veteran taught him to use a long sword and wear light armor to protect the homestead, so when his sorcerer abilities manifested themselves, he had too much martial training to be a standard sorcerer. His noble (biological) father had enough pull to get the attention of a preceptor of one of the militant orders [one of the 5—which one?] who realized the value of having a battle sorcerer work in the church of the Light.

He has been trained in socerery by a small group that works for the Primate. While training, he also took vows of service to St. Pelor, who granted him some domain access. The preceptor had him trained in the ways of the Light along with more work with the long sword for when he needed to be hidden with other solders. Carvyn wears a chain shirt, throws the javelin, and uses a light crossbow.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 2, 2008)

*Harstard Dagarson, fist heir of duke Arhold Dagarson*
_Chaotic Good Human Male Barbarian 1/Fighter 2_
_XPs: 3000_

[sblock=Experience History]
Starting XPs: 3000
[/sblock]

*Age:* 25
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 7' 1"
*Weight:* 210lb
*Eyes:* Crystal Blue
*Hair:* Blonde
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 18 [+4] (16 points) 
*DEX:* 10 [+0] (2 points)
*CON:* 16 [+2] (10 points)
*INT:* 12 [+1] (4 points)
*WIS:* 10 [+0] (2 points)
*CHA:* 10 [+0] (2 points)
_36 point buy_

*HP: 41* (Max Hit Points: 32+9 CON)
*Armor Class:* 17 (10 base + 7 armor)
- Flat-footed AC: 17
- Touch AC: 10
*Initiative:* +0
*BAB:* +3
*Atttack:*
- Large GreatAxe +6 (3d6+6/20x3)
- Warhammer +8 (1d8+6/x3)

*Speed:* 20' (30’ base)

*FORT:* +8 (5 base + 3 con)
*REFL:* +2 (0 base + 0 dex)
*WILL:* +2 (0 base + 0 wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_
- _Barbarian Substitution level: Lion's pounce instead of Fast movement.

*Feats:*
1st Level
- Fearless
- Power Attack
- Monkey Grip
2nd Level
- Cleave
3rd Level
- Improved Bull Rush

- Cometary Collision (bonus martial feat)


*Skills:*
- Intimidate +7  (6 ranks, +3 syn)
- Jump +10 (6 ranks, +4 str)
- Knowledge: Ecclesiastic Law +7 (6 rank, +1 int)
- Ride +6 (6 ranks)

*Languages:*
- Common/Trade Tongue
- Illum
- Northern Gaullic
- Old Tongue
- Confederation 
- Aram
- Dashai 

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
- Half Plate, masterwork (750gp, 50lb)
- Heavy Wooden Shield (7gp, 10lb)

*Melee weapons*
- Large Greataxe, masterwork (320gp, 12lb) Intimidating +4 (400 gp)
- Warhammer (12gp, 5lb)
- Dagger (2gp, 1lb)
- Hammer, light x2 (2 gp, 4lb) 

*Ranged weapons*

*Equipment*
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
----- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
----- Trail rations, 5 days (25sp, 5lb)
----- 2 sacks (2cp, 1lb)
----- Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)
- Beltpouch (1gp, 0.5lb)
----- Flint & steel (1gp, -)
----- Flask, whiskey (3cp, 1.5lb)
- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
- Explorer's outfit (8gp, worn)

*Other Goods & Gear*
- Chainshirt barding (200gp)

*Weight Carried: *
*Remaining money:* gp 1000gp.



Occupation & History:
The entire blame should be placed on Itherion, the teacher who had to educate the young son of duke Dagarson. Sure, the child's mother was not innocent too: it was she who insisted on bringing a southerner to educate their child. But it was Itherion who had a real fixation: according to him, only by speaking all of the languages one could rule wisely. And so he did: he forced the young Harstard to learn the trade language, Illum, Old Tongue and Confederation. He also tried some other languages later, but at that point the boy had already slipped past his clutch.

Young Harstad had a wonderful relationship with his father, the old bear Dagarson. He promised him to learn whatever that crazy souther idiot teached him for 5 years, and as a reward he would gain the permission to join the order of his father - the Erukkans - as soon as he was 15 years old. And that was how it was.

Ten years have passed since the introduction as a novice, and oh, they had been 10 wonderful years. Training, making solid and reliable friends, empowering one's own body and mind, defending humanking against the wolves - be it monsters, humans or priests.

Very soon, his brothers discovered with delight that thanks to his education he was an incredible insight and skill in chilling the hearts of men. Every huge warrior can intimidate, but not every huge warrior knows how to intimidate in a civilized way. Like carrying a freaking large lochaber greataxe and sharpening it.

He was also very skilled in ecclesiastic law, and gradually became a precious knight for his superior: when sent on a "diplomatic" mission as a bodyguard, for some reason the others were very malleable and willing to sign any treaty...as long as the encounter finished as soon as possible.

At the age of 25, he still is not married (even if he is quite fond of girls with a certain weight on the right places), but that doesn't particularly bother anyone: his father probably can still choke a boar with his bare hands.


Description:
Harstard is a 7ft tall man, with crystal blue eyes and long unruly blond hair, and bulking muscles. He wears a half armor and the most striking feature of his presence is his favorite weapon: A large lochaber greataxe. He has wrestled it from an ogre tribe leader, and it is made with a strange reddish steel. Once a priest told him that a feeble aura of magic emanates from it, but seemingly it has no apparent effect.

To say the truth, he doesn't always use that weapon: when fighting in tight quarters, he draws a heavy mace, and he also has a set of throwing axes. But the lochaber axe serves it purpose: scaring people.

He has a deep voice and usually a flat, calm face, and carries a huge horn, made from a strange and unknown animal.

He also rides a huge horse, quite intelligent, but really brutish horse, named Bodran. Whenever Harstard forgets to order Bodran not to do anything funny, he bites the man attending him, steps on his feets or runs away from the stable.

Characteristics and Skills

Freakish strength, great endurance. He simply demolishes his opponets with his oversized weapon. He also knows several languages and is quite versed in ecclesiastic law.

Values and Motivations:

He has a deep faith in the Light. He has, however, less respect for its church. He pays formal respects to his superiors out of the order, but he personally judges how worthy and reliable they are. He, as his brothers, is known to circumvent stupid orders and flatly ignore idiotic ones.

He is driven by the will to serve his order and the church. In his opinion, it has grown too soft and arrogant. A heir to a duke himself, he knows that southern nobles are useless: most of them, anyway.

He will strive to climb the hierarchy of the Knights of the Light, and he is also a little bit ambitious.

Ah, side note: he will start collecting weapons
Interactions:

Towards unknown, and neutral people, he is mostly silent and laconic. When confronted with even the slightest accent of arrogance, he reacts swiftly and humbles the opposing one.

Towards his friends, he relaxes and starts cracking jokes. He is capable of saying absolutely impossible things with a serious face. He also uses to make quick reasoning and summarize them to his companions with a couple of words, leaving them bewildered and not understanding.

Useful Knowledge:
His father, duke Dagarson. Several other nobles, and a great lot of Erukkan knights: he traveled a lot in the last 10 years. He also knows the bishop Bergstan, a former Erukkan knight.

Tactics:
Against big foes, or not heavily armored foes, charge and swing with incredible strenght. Or wait for them to charge and intercept them like a falling star.
Against better armored foes, he sacrifices a little bit of strength for more precision.

Rules:
I picked some non-standar feats, and I'll have to ask approval for them:
Barbarian substitution level (Complete champion): loses the enhancement of speed and gains the pounce ability
Cometary collision (player's handbook 2): as a standard action I can prepare an action. When an enemy charges, I may intercept him with a charge of my own, and I have a +2 to hit and +4 to damage
Bodran IIRC, a heavy warhorse costs 300gp. I'd like to pay him 500gp and get a bonus on strength: he will have to carry me, my armor and a lot of weaponry very soon 

[sblock=somewhere in the northern edges of the Valley of Light]The well-dressed clerk waved angrily at the peasant in front of him "Go away, man. I can't help you" Muttering, he turned around and ignored the protests of the poor man. "I can't believe how arrogant has those simple bigots became nowdays. There is simply no respect! How do they dare to pester his excellency the bishop for such trivial things as some crazy old woodsman getting a cold or something like that"

He frowned, hearing the excited -and strangely loud-voiced- protest of the church soldiers guarding the entrance to the temple ward of the city, around the western corner of the watch tower. The clerk quickly covered the ground behind him and the corner, already speaking: "Stop immediately this----" and there he stopped. In front of him there was a block of steel.

He slowly raised his eyes and realized with a startle that actually it wasn't a block of steel: it was an armor, covering the biggest creature he had ever seen in his life. To say the truth, it had a human head and face, but how could THAT be a human? The clerk Igror wasn't certainly a dwarf, (he actually was secretly proud of his height) but his head hardly reached the neck of the armored man.

As he raised his eyes, the giant looked than and directed him a flat stare. His blue eyes didn't show any emotion. Encouraged by the silence of the warrior, Igror overcame his awe, cleared his suddenly throat and was opening his mouth to say something...when he saw the axe.

His mind went blank. The time almost stopped while he was contemplating it's white-reddish 2fts in radius circle of steel that made the double bladed head of the axe. He couldn't see the entire shaft, but he noticed that the end of it nearly touched the ground...by....by the Light, that...that monstruos thing was almost bigger that the man wielding it!!!

He heard a distant growl, be he was too busy of thinking what would be the effects of a full swing of that blade on a human body to pay any attention. Just a look at the razor - like edges of the blade sent cold chills down his body.

He heard the growl again, and startled, realized that the man had said something.
-P...pardon me? - he muttered meekly.

-You are in the way, boy.

We shall admit that at last Igror found some courage (but that was probably his infinite pride and arrogance kicking in). He straightened his back, raised his chin, and carefully avoiding to look at the weapon, replied:

-Who are you, and how did you dare to push the our holy protectors out of your way? Declare your intentions, northerner.

The man pushed aside a part of his cloack, revealing -st. Pelor protect me, another weapon- and a large, wooden symbol. After a moment, Igror recognized the symbol and gathered a little bit of further arrogance.

-Ah, you should be the bodyguard of the Ethoran's Erukkan advocate, sent here in order to defend your brother from the accusations of offenses to a high prelate. Where is he?

-In front of you. Less talking, more moving away.- and with these words Harstard took the Lochaber Axe in his hands.

It was easy after that. The clerk quickly fled away, and the beastkiller quietly sat in front of the prison, sharpening his weapon with a whetstone, making horrible screeching noises until the guards surrendered and freed his brother...they had no rights to arrest him and they knew that perfectly. It was just a futile attempt by the bishop to shame the Erukkans, who refused to support him in his schemes.[/sblock]


*Future Development:* I'm probably going full fighter from now on, with focus on charging attacks and leadership. _


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2008)

*Pandak Kaswitikan - Colony Game*

Here is my proposed character for the Colony game - I'll get him up on the Wiki as well pretty soon.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 4, 2008)

*Bard/Fighter Gestalt For Colony Game*

*Randal Lucius Stormweaver*
Race:       Human
Player:     Neurotic 
Classes:    Gestalt Fighter 12/Bard 12
Hit Points: 104
Hit points for Colony game (11d10+36=91, 11d10+36=96, 11d10+36=98, 11d10+36=104, 11d10+36=84) 
70% of max is 100,8, fourth roll is first greater. Look under Randal Lucius Stormweaver or Four Lands - Colony game campaign name (or just follow the link )

Attributes for colony game (4d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=18, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16) 

18, 16, 16, 16, 14, 14 - lowered one 16 to 15 and raised another to 17, lowered additionaly one 14 to 13
Total point value exchange +3-3 = 0

Experience: 66k / 78k
Alignment:  Chaotic Good
Speed:       Walk 30 ft.
Languages: Illum, Confederation, D'Shai, Trade

Stat    Score       Mod
STR      14      	(+2)
DEX      18(+1@4th)(+4)
CON      15      	(+2)
INT       16      	(+3)
WIS      13      	(+1)
CHA      20(+2@8th&12th)(+5)

Initiative:   +4
BAB:          +12/+7/+2
Melee to hit:  +14/+9/+4
Ranged to hit: +16/+11/+6

Fortitude:    +8 + 2 (CON) 	     = 10
Reflex:       +8 + 4 (DEX)	     = 12
Will:         +8 + 1 (WIS) +1 (feat) = 10

-------------------------- Skills --------------------------

```
Skill           	Stat    Pts   Bonus   Syn    Total
Appraise		int	1	3		4			
Balance			dex	1	4		5			
Bluff			cha	10	5		15			
Climb			str	0	2		2			
Concentration		con	10	2		12			
Craft (Bowyer)		int	7	3		10			
Decipher Script		int	10	3		13			
Diplomacy		cha	15	5	6	26	+2 bluff, +2 nobility, +2 sense motive		
Disguise		cha	0	5	2	7	+2 bluff		
Escape Artist		dex	0	4		4			
Gather Information	cha	10	5		15			
Hide			dex	0	4		4			
Jump			str	0	2		2			
Religion		int	2	3		5			
Arcane			int	4	3		7
History			int	10	3		13	+2 to bard checks
Nobility		int	2	3		5
Geography		int	2	3		5
Architecture		int	2	3		5
Law			int	5	3		8
Listen			wis	3	1		4
Move Silently		dex	1	4		5			
Perform (oratory)	cha	15	5		20			
Perform (wind instrument)cha	0	5		20	from Verstaile Performer
Perform (strings)	cha	0	5		20	from Versatile Performer
Perform	(singing)	cha	0	5		20	from Versatile Performer
Proffesion (Bookkeeper)	wis	5	1		6			
Search			int	2	3		5	+2 architecture to find secret doors
Sense Motive		wis	10	1		11	
Slight of Hand		dex	0	4	2	6	+2 bluff
Spellcraft		int	5	3	2	10	+2 arcana, +2 UMD for scrolls
Swimm			str	1	2		3	
Tumble			dex	0	4		4	
Use Magic Device	cha	15	5		20	+2 decipher to use scrolls, +2 spellcraft to use scrolls
Handle Animal		cha	1	5		6	
Intimidate		cha	1	5	2	8	+2 bluff
Ride			dex	0	4	2	6	+2 Handle Animal
```
 

-------------------------- Feats ---------------------------
Hum 1:Subsonics - use bard song silently
Fig 1: Weapon focus (Long bow)- +1 to hit
Bard1: Point Blank shot - +1/+1 if withing 30'
Fig 2: Far shot - increase bow range by 50% (150')
Bard 3:Versatile Performer - pick INT (3) categories of performance, use at highest skill
Fig 4: Weapon specialisation (Long bow) - +2 dmg
Fig 6: Precise shot - no penalty for shooting into melee
Bard 6:Leadership - attract cohorts and followers
Fig 8: Mage Slayer - +1 will save, casters cannot cast defensively, lower casting level by 4
Bard 9: Practiced Spellcaster - increase casting level by 4
Fig 10: Weapon Finesse - use light weapons with DEX bonuses
Fig 12: Armor Specialisation () - DR 2/- for light armor
Bard12: Ironskin Chant - DR 5/- while chanting

Total bow bonuses:
+1/+1 if within 30'
+1/+0 WF
+0/+2 WS
+1/+1 Bow enchantment
+0/+2 Mighty Bow
---------
+3/+6 OR 
+2/+5 if further then 30'


Armor Proficiency (Light)
  When you wear a type of armor with which you are proficient, the armor check penalty for that armor applies only to Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, Pick Pocket, and Tumble checks.


-------------------- Special Abilities ---------------------

```
Bard song 12/day
Legend Lore
Countersong
Fascinate - max 4 creatures up to 12 rounds, Will DC = Perform check, 6 creatures with the Vest
Suggestion - DC 21
Inspire courage +2 - add +2 to saves vs. fear and charm, add morale bonus to hit and dmg, +3 with the Vest
Inspire Competence - add +2 to one skill an ally is performing
Inspire Greatness - 2 creatures, +2d10+2xCON tmp HP, +1 Fort, +2 competence to attack, 3 creatures with the Vest
Song of Freedom - break enchantment effect
```





------------------------- Equipment ------------------------
Name                                            QTY	LBS

*Voice of the Dead*
+1 Echoing Mighty (+2) Composite Longbow of Harmonizing Song
Echoing (+1) - while using bardic song, created resonance does level/2 sonic damage
Harmonizing (+1) - harmonizes with bard song and takes over for 10 rounds freeing the bard to do other things
of Song (item property) - expend bardic music to add CHA to next attack and damage
-----------------
bow +3 = 18000 / 2 = 9 000 (enchanted) + XP
of Song =  4 000 - item property
masterwork composite longbow +2 = 600
-----------------
Total cost: 13 600

Belt of dwarven kind (14 900 gp) - +2 CON, darkvision, +4 CHA skills for dwarves, -2 everybody else - enchanted by dwarves: cost 7 900 + XP

Lyre of Building (13 000 gp) - 1/week effect of 100 workers building for three days
Vest of Legend (16 000 gp) - +5 bard level for Inspire and Fascinate, +2 Diplomacy
Storm fire ring (4 000 gp) - 5/day faerie fire doing 1d6 lightning dmg per round for 5 rounds

---- parts of Stormwalker Raiment ----
Stormfire Ring (4 000 gp)
Bracers of Lightning (11 000 gp)
Robe of Thunder (38 000 gp)
Cloudwalker anklets (50 000gp)

2 items grant obscuring mist 3/day
3 items grant call lightning 1/day
4 items halve lightning damage
-------------------------------------

Normal items:
Masterwork crystaline rapier
Masterwork destrachan skin studded leather
Masterwork Bowyer tools

Two arrow quivers:
1st  5 masterwork arrows
     20 arrows
2nd 
    5 masterwork silver arrows (white fletching)
    5 masterwork cold iron arrows (gray fletching)
    5 masterwork wooden arrows (red fletching)
    5 masterwork adamantine arrows (black fletching)
    5 masterwork stone (or crystal) arrows (blue fletching)


Trunk (2' x 2'x 3')
Inside the Trunk
Several books of Law, Geography and Architecture (he is learning in preparation of Colony)
Personal diary
Several note- and history books
Badge of Valor​

--------------------------- Magic --------------------------
Level		0 / 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6		
Spells known	6 / 4 / 4 / 4 / 3 / 0 / 0

Spells per day       3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 2
plus bonus            0 / 2 / 1 / 1 / 1 / 1
-----------------------------------------------
Spells per day       3 / 5 / 4 / 4 / 3 / 0 / 0

*0th level*
Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Lullaby, Message, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
*1st level*
Charm Person, Distort Speech, Grease, Tasha's Hideous Laughter
*2nd level*
Invisibility, Shatter, Tongues, Unseen Servant
*3rd level*
Cure Serious Wounds, Glibness, Sculpt Sound, Wounding Whispers
*4th level*
Listening Coin, Modify Memory, Shadow Conjuration
*5th level*
*6th level*




BACKGROUND
See attached file...


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 5, 2008)

*Gregory Brightlaw - Divine Avengers*

[sblock=Gregory Brightlaw]
Gregory Brightlaw: Male Human Clr3; CR 3;
Medium Humanoid (human);
HD 3d8+6; hp 30;
Init +1; Spd 20 ft/x3;
AC 21 (+8 armor, +2 shield, +1 dex), touch 11, flat-footed 20;
Base Atk/Grapple +2/+4;
Full Atk +5 One-handed  (1d8+2;20/x2, Masterwork morningstar);
SA&SQ Aura of Good(Ex), Spontaneous Casting, Restricted Spells, Turn Undead(Su);

SR 0; AL LG; SV Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +6;
Str 14(+2), Dex 12(+1), Con 14(+2), Int 12(+1), Wis 16(+3), Cha 14(+2);

Skills:
 Concentration¹ +8,
 Heal¹ +9,
 Knowledge (religion) +7,
 Knowledge (the planes) +7.

Feats:
 Extra Turning (PH 94),
 Augment Healing (CD 79),
 Sacred Healing (PH2 89),
 Spontaneous Healer (CD 84).

Languages:
Illum
Old Tongue

Racial Abilities:
• Base land speed of 30 feet.
• Bonus Feat: 1st level bonus feat
• Favored Class: Any
Class Abilities:
• Aura of Good(Ex): You have a moderate aura of Good.
• Aura of Law(Ex): You have a moderate aura of Law.
• Domains: Glory & Sun
• Spontaneous Casting: Can spontaneously cast Glory Domain spells, by sacrificing a pre-prepared spell of equal or higher level.Can prepare Cure Spells as Domain Spells
• Restricted Spells: cannot cast Chaotic or Evil spells.
• Turn Undead(Su): Can turn undead 9 times per day. A turning check is 
made on 1d20+6; turning damage is equal to 3d6+5 on a successful check.

Clerical Spells normally prepared:
0th level - Amanuensis, Detect Magic, Light, Mending
1st level - Comprehend Languages, Faith Healing, Protection from Evil + Endure Elements
2nd level - Healing Lorecall, Lesser Restoration + Heat Metal

Spotaneously Castable Spells:
0th level - Cure Minor Wounds
1st level - Cure Light Wounds, Disrupt Undead
2nd level - Cure Moderate Wounds, Bless Weapon

Equipment:
MW Full Plate Armor
MW Heavy Shield
MW Morningstar
Light Crossbow
Case with 20 Bolts
Ornate Silver Holy Symbol of the Light
Clerical Vestments (x2)
Traveler's Outfit (x3)
Backpack
Bedroll
Waterskin (x2)
Healer's Kit
[/sblock]


Background:

Gregory Brightlaw is the son of Andrew and Lillian Brightlaw, an apothecary and midwife couple from the city of Lighthome.

The Brightlaw's have three children and a somewhat prosperous business in the city. Gregory and his sisters, Danielle and Evelyn, were given much love and training by their parents before Gregory was sent into apprenticeship. Gregory always showed an interest in the teachings of the Church of Light and showed early promise in reaching the gifts of the Light that the priests held. So after much discussion, Gregory was sent to serve his apprenticeship as a acolyte of the Light at the Great Cathedral.

Gregory was well served by the early medical training his parents gave him and soon became one of the favorites of the Brothers assigned to teach the new acolytes. Gregory absorbed everything the brothers presented to him and found further things to study. The books on the beings of other worlds fascinated him to the point that he begged his instructors to teach him the Old Tongue so that he could better understand the older writings on those other beings. Shortly he was studying everything about them that the brothers would allow him to view. When the teachings of the brothers turned to the magic and miracles of the Light, Gregory again found quick acceptance of the mysteries and was able to faultlessly call up the minor miracles quickly and decisively. He showed an aptitude for the mysteries designed to combat the enemies of the Light as well as his expected aptitude for the healing arts. 

His quick and ready command of the mysteries of the Light brought him to the attention of more prominent priests. They grew concerned that this young scion of the Church was too readily gaining the abilities that should take more effort to learn. They began subjecting him to trials and tests of his faith trying to expose any faults or deceptions within the young man. Gregory withstood these trials with a calm acceptance and soon came to the attention of even more prominent members of the church hierarchy. With so many factions of the church watching him, Gregory retreated into the libraries and infirmaries of the church grounds taking pains to avoid offending any of his superiors. 

Unfortunately so gifted a young man could not remain uncommitted in the eyes of his superiors, so Gregory was forced to choose an order to affiliate himself with. Being of a studious bent and as it was the Order most familiar to him, Gregory chose to enter the Society of Truth and Justice. When a new mission to ferret out enemies of the Church arose, Gregory was quick to volunteer to be a part of it. Although he was merely adequate in the martial practices of the Church, he knew his talents and knowledge would find use in such an endeavor and wished to be on the scene if something new were to be discovered.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 7, 2008)

*Redford Thornrose - Divine Avenger*

Name:       Redford Thornrose
Race:       Human
Player:     PLAYER 
Classes:    Duskblade 4
Hit Points: 40 = (max 1d8+2) x 4
Experience: 6000 / 10 000
[sblock=XP awards]
01.04.2008 - full level (3000XP)
[/sblock]
Alignment:  Chaotic Good
Speed:      Walk 30 ft.
Languages:  Illum, Common

Stat    Score   Mod	Pts
STR      17      (+3)	13
DEX      14      (+2)	 5 (+1@4th)
CON      14      (+2)	 6
INT      14      (+2)	 6
WIS      12      (+1)	 4
CHA       8      (+0)	 0
----------------------------
 			34

    Total / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 15    / 12    / 13

Initiative:   +2
BAB:          +4
Melee tohit:  +7
Ranged tohit: +6

Fortitude:    +4 +2 +1 = 7
Reflex:       +1 +2 +1 = 4
Will:         +4 +1 +1=  6

-------------------------- Skills --------------------------
Skill                               Stat       Pts       Syn        Total
Climb		str	3	1		4
Concentration	con	2	7		9
Craft		int	2	0		2
Decipher Script	int	2	4		6
Jump		str	3	1		4
Arcana		int	2	5		7
Religion	             int	2	2		4
Local		int	2	5		7
Dungeoineering	int	2	3		5
Ride		dex	1	0		1
Sense Motive	wis	1	3		4
Spellcraft	             int	2	2	2	6	+2 from Arcana
Swimm		str	3	1		4



-------------------------- Feats ---------------------------
1st	Weapon Expertise	- Trade Attack bonus for AC (max 5)
human	Improved Trip		- +4 STR to trip, follow-up attack
3rd	Power Attack		- Trade Attack bonus for damage (bonus x2 for 2HD wpn)
bonus	Combat Reflexes		- Extra attacks of opportunity



-------------------- Special Abilities ---------------------
Armored mage 		- mediun armor without arcane failure
Arcane Attunement 	- cast dancing lights, detect magic, flare, ghost sound, read magic for (3+INT = 5)/day
Combat Casting 		- +4 Conc cheks
Arcane Channeling 	- channel touch spells through weapon



-------------------------- Combat --------------------------


Unarmed attack:
to hit:		+7
damage:		1d3
critical:	20/x2

MW Guisarme
to hit		+8
damage		2d4 +6
critical	20/x3
max power att:	
to hit		+0
to damage	2d4 +14

------------------------- Equipment ------------------------
Name			Price	QTY	LBS
MW Guisarme		 309	 1	 12
MW Studded leather 	 275	 1	 20


Cloak of Resistance +1	1000
Least Truedeath Crystal 1000	 1
Hide from Undead potion	  50	 1	
Cure Light Wounds	  50	 1
------------------------------------------------
			2686gp

Money left: 16 gp


Total weight caried: 			40
Current load: None

Encumbrance
Light:   86
Medium: 173
Heavy:  260


--------------------------- Magic --------------------------
Spells known: 4/4
0th level
Acid Splash, Disrupt undead, Ray of frost, Touch of Fatigue

1st level
Shocking Grasp, True Strike, Magic Weapon, Resist Energy, Chill Touch (or lesser deflect, pending JA's ruling)



Levels		0 / 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5
--------------------------------------
Spells per day	6 / 5 / 0 / 0 / 0 / 0
Bonus spells	0 / 1 / 1 / 0 / 0 / 0
Total		6 / 6 / 0 / 0 / 0 / 0





------------------------ Description -----------------------
Height: 5' 6"             Weight: 168 lbs.                Gender: Male	
Eyes: Brown               Hair: Long, ponytail
Dominant Hand: Right      
Quirks: feather allergy
Speech style: grave, sad voice
Quotable:

DESCRIPTION
Skinny, wiry man, wearing black studded armor and halberd died black and red. His blond hair is long tied in a pony tail. Face is drawn with three red drops tatooed under left eye sporting thin beard framing his jaw.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2008)

*Bestor Drake - Fighter 4 - Divine Avengers*

*Bestor Drake*
_Neutral Good Human Male Fighter 4_
_XPs: 6000_

[sblock=Experience History]
Starting XPs: 3000
+1 Level per JA (+3000 XPs, bringing total to 6000)
[/sblock]

*Age:* 20
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6' 2"
*Weight:* 190lb
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Strawberry Blonde
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 16 [+3] (10 points) 
*DEX:* 13 [+1] (5 points)
*CON:* 16 [+3] (8 points, +1 level increase)
*INT:* 12 [+1] (4 points)
*WIS:* 13 [+1] (5 points)
*CHA:* 12 [+1] (4 points)
_36 point buy_

*HP: 52* (Max Hit Points: 40+12 CON)
*Armor Class:* 23 (10 base + 8 armor + 2 heavy shield + 1 dex + 2 dodge)
- Flat-footed AC: 20
- Touch AC: 12
*Initiative:* +1
*BAB:* +4
*Atttack:*
- Bastard Sword +8 (1d10+3/19-20)
- Warhammer +7 (1d8+3/x3)
- Armor Spikes +7 (1d6+3/x2)

*Speed:* 20' (30’ base)

*FORT:* +7 (4 base + 3 con)
*REFL:* +2 (1 base + 1 dex)
*WILL:* +2 (1 base + 1 wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword)_
- _Combat Focus_
- _Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword)_
2nd Level
- _Dodge_
3rd Level
- _Combat Stability_
- _Combat Dodge (Bonus Martial/Divine Feat - thanks JA!)_
4th Level
- _Pending_

*Combat Focus: Usable once per encounter, duration 12 rounds, currently provides +4 on will saves, +8 vrs (bull rush, disarm, grapple, overrun and trip), an additional +1 dodge bonus and the ability to change dodge target as an immediate action*

*Skills:*
- _Climb +5 (2 ranks, +3 str)_
- _Craft: Armorer +2 (1 rank, +1 int)_
- _Craft: Weaponsmith +2 (1 rank, +1 int)_
- _Handle Animal +7 (6 ranks, +1 cha)_
- _Intimidate +8  (7 ranks, +1 cha)_
- _Jump +6 (3 ranks, +3 str)_
- _Knowledge: Ecclesiastic Law +2 (1 rank, +1 int)_
- _Ride +8 (5 ranks, +1 dex, +2 "synergy")_
- _Swim +5 (2 ranks, +3 str)_

*Languages:*
- _Common/Trade Tonuge_
- _Illum_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
- Mirandia, Armor of Dawn
[sblock=Mirandia]
Made of a pale yelloish tinted steel this appears to be an true masterpiece...

The armor lays at Bestor's feet and a soft glowing light compels the warrior to reach out toward it. Touching the armor he feels a glowing warmth... a soft voice of a young lady feels his mind..."I am Mirandia, I am the armor of dawn." 

Masterwork Full Plate. Other properties unknown.
[sblock]
- Full Plate, masterwork (1650gp, 50lb)
- Heavy Wooden Shield (7gp, 10lb)

*Melee weapons*
- Bastard Sword, masterwork (335gp, 6lb)
- Warhammer (12gp, 5lb)
- Armor Spikes (50gp, 10lb)
- Dagger (2gp, 1lb)

*Ranged weapons*
- 

*Equipment*
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
----- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
----- Trail rations, 5 days (25sp, 5lb)
----- 2 sacks (2cp, 1lb)
----- Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)
- Beltpouch (1gp, 0.5lb)
----- Flint & steel (1gp, -)
----- Flask, whiskey (3cp, 1.5lb)
- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
- Explorer's outfit (8gp, worn)

*Other Goods & Gear*
- War Dog (150gp; see Wingaard, below)
- Chainmail barding (300gp)

*Weight Carried: *
*Remaining money:* 181gp

*Wingaard, War Dog*
_Tricks: Attack, Come, Defend, Guard, Heel, Track_
[sblock=Stats]
Size/Type: Medium Animal; Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (20 hp); Initiative: +2; Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares); Armor Class: 21 (+2 Dex, +4 natural, +5 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 14; Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3; Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+3); Full Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.; Special Attacks: trip; Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent; Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1; Abilities: Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6; Skills: Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +3, Survival +1*; Feats: Alertness, Track
[/sblock]



*Description*
Bestor is a well-built young warrior, lean and broad shouldered, with muscles built from long hours of physical labor and weapons training. With reddish gold hair, bright green eyes and chiseled features, Bestor is a handsome lad and quite popular with the ladies. He keeps himself well groomed and clean shaven, as much so as possible. He bears several distinguishing features as well: raking scars down the left side of his chest, a reminder of a run-in with the undead, and a long slashing scar across his right thigh, where a bandit's sword nearly cost Bestor his leg.

Bestor dresses comfortably and practical, preferring warm wools, soft leathers and light linens to the finer cloths available. When garbed for combat, Bestor dresses in his well-crafted plate armor, carries a shield painted with a sable dragon rampant upon a sanguine field.

Bestor is almost always accompanied by a large, brindled wolfhound named Wingaard.





*Personality*
Patient and well disciplined, Bestor does not exhibit the impulsiveness of most warrior types. He tends to study the situation first, in order to gain every advantage over a foe. He is a dedicated, loyal companion, and while not an officer doesn't hesitate to take charge if the situation warrants it. Bestor would put himself in harm's way without hesitation to prevent another from being hurt, and he is nearly fearless in the face of evil. He is the helpful sort, always offering to lend a hand where he can.


*Background - In Progress*
Bestor hails from a modest family, his father being a simple blacksmith in the small village of Whitehold on the western border of the Valley of Light. The lad's father had hoped that Bestor would follow in his footsteps, set up forge and raise a family. But Bestor had other plans. After all, the blood of warriors runs strong in the Drake line. Indeed, family legend holds that the great hero Auheron the Dragon himself started the family line many centuries ago. There had been other heros and knights of the Drake line as well: Gunther the Stalwart, Hilliard Drake, and the mighty Kemp of Stonefort to name a few. Bestor had heard all of these tales about the powerful Drake warriors of the past, and decided that he would follow in their footsteps instead of those of his father.

His father frowned upon Bestor's attempts to teach himself how to properly wield weapons, and without proper tutelage, his skills were lacking. Eventually, though, Bestor took to training with an odd old hermit that lived on the edge of the village. Dedric (as he was called) was still a master with weapons despite his age, and found that he liked the young Bestor enough to train him. Where many warriors rely on brute strength and rage to win battles, Dedric taught Bestor discipline and focus. 

Bestor trained with Dedric for several years, but the old man had issues with detereorating health, and eventually died of consumption. Without a mentor, Bestor decided to join the Knights of the Light as a man-at-arms. He knew enough of weapons to secure himself a position in the ranks, and soon found himself stationed with a garrison on the borders of the Westlands. Here Bestor was able to continue his training, learning from other warriors in his unit, and his skills increased and his body grew stronger.

Then came a dark and fateful day for young Bestor. Rumors that vile elves had been seen in the area filtered down to his unit, and Captain Narvel decided to send the men out in squads to track down the dark foe. Though Bestor's squad never actually saw any elves, they saw what could only have been the work of the evil forest dwellers: One squad of troops was found slain and mutilated. If that had been the end of the event, things may well have turned out different for Bestor. But the slain troops rose from their graves the very night they were buried, and attacked the rest of the knights.

The men on watch managed to raise the alarm before they were slain, and while many others fled before the foul undead, Bestor stood his ground and managed to destroy several of the things with sword and torch. His efforts turned the tide of the fight, allowing the officers to rally the rest of the troops and overcome the remaining creatures. Bestor received a commendation for his valor. Of course, Bestor's actions also attracted the attention of some higher ups in the Church of the Light, who decided that 
Bestor could benefit well from the training they could provide.


_*Future Development:*_ Depending on how the game develops, Bestor will pick up one to three more levels of fighter, and possibly some levels of Exotic Weapon Master once he qualifies for said prestige class. He could conceivably take 2 (3 ?)levels in cleric, as well, as that would give him access to divine feats that could prove useful in this sort of game. I'm thinking Fighter 4 / Cleric 3 / Exotic Weapon Master 3 might be the combination that takes him to 10th level.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 10, 2008)

*Jennifer Waters - Divine Avenger*

_Chaotic Good Human Female Cleric 1/Sorcerer 2_

[sblock]
_XPs: 3000_

*Age:* 20
*Gender:* female
*Height:* 5'3"
*Weight:* 120lb
*Eyes:* gray
*Hair:* Brown, curly 
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 11 [+0] (3 points) 
*DEX:* 16 [+3] (10 points)
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*INT:* 13 [+1] (5 points)
*WIS:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
_36 point buy_

*HP: 22* (Max Hit Points: 16+6 CON)
*Armor Class:* 14 (10 base +1 armor + 3 Dex) 18 (with shield spell) 
- Flat-footed AC: 11
- Touch AC: 13
*Initiative:* +7
*BAB:* +1
*Atttack:*(+1/+1 if in 30’)
- Sling +5 (1d4) or touch +3 (1d4 fire) DC 15 burning 
- Ranged Touch +4 fire orb (1d8) 
- Staff  +1(1d6) 

*Speed:* 30' 

*FORT:* +4 (2 base + 2 con)
*REFL:* +3 (0 base + 3 dex)
*WILL:* +6 (4 base + 2 wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- Human Bonus Skill Points
- Turn Undead 5/day (d20+2chr+2syrgy)
- Turn Fire / Water elementals[/i]
- Greater turning 1/day 


*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Point Blank Shot_
- _Precise Shot_
3rd Level
- _Improved Initiative_

*Skills:*
- _Concentrate +8  (6 ranks, +2 con)_
- _Bluff  +7(5 ranks, +2 str)_
- _Knowledge: Religion +7 (5 rank, +1 int)_
- _Profession: teacher  +6 (4 ranks+ 2 wis )_

*Languages:*
- _Common/Trade Tonuge_
- _?? _
-
-
-

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
Staff (4lbs) 

*Ranged weapons*
Masterwork Sling (301gp) 

*Equipment* – 2297 sp spent (300 remaining) 
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
----- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
----- Trail rations, 5 days (25sp, 5lb)
----- Flint & steel (1gp, -)
----- Lantern hooded, 2 oil flasks (8gp, 5 lbs)
----- 4 sunrods, 10 tinder twigs (18 gp) 
- padded Beltpouches (6gp, 1.8 lbs)
----- 6 alchemical flame bullets (150gp, 3 lbs)
----- 4 bullets and  2 with continual light (221 gp, 3 lbs)
----- 2 flasks alchemist fire, 1 holy water (45gp. 3lbs)
- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
- Clerical Outfit (5 gp 6 lbs)
- Religious Vestments (25 gp, 6lbs) 
- silver holy symbol (25 gp) 

*Other Goods & Gear* 
Potion Lesser restoration (300gp)
Bracers of Armor +1 (1000gp)


*Weight Carried: *
*Remaining money:* gp
[/sblock]
*Spells * 

_Sorcerer _  5 / 5 
0th - Dancing lights, Flare, Daze (dc 12), Light 
1st – Lesser Fire Orb, Shield 

_Clerical _ 3 / 2+1  Domains: Sun and Fire 
0th - Cure minor wounds, detect magic, mending 
1st - Endure elements (D), Magic Weapon, Cure light wounds  




_*Further details:*_ [sblock] 
*Occupation & History:* 
Most recently her job was the teacher of young children in a supervised setting.  
She was born then left as an unnamed infant in an Orphanage run by Society for Service to the Faithful. The orphanage gave the surname Waters to all those children whose parentage is unknown.   As she grew there would be occasional fires.  A perceptive parish priest name Father Baynon noticed her obsession and taught her several important lessons, including that the Light is  the heart of all flame, and that it was the cleansing and mystical power of the light that she  was drawn to, not the destructive power of flame.  In this he was wrong, but persuasive, and she still believes it. 

When she passed out of the orphanage, it burned down.  Jessica fearlessly helped rescue many of the children, dashing back into the building.  Protected from the heat but not the flames she was badly burned but magic healed her with no scars.   Neither she nor her superiors are sure she caused the fire, but both suspect it, and Jessica still carries some guilt for the lives that were lost. She was then sent to one of the monasteries that specialized in the training of sorcerer/priests.  From there she got a job teaching children the basics of religion.  After a few accidents which luckily did not lead to serious injury or deaths, her supervisors decided that some other role would suit her better.  Each time she moved on to a different part of the church, the word of warning went with her “Be careful, she likes fires too much” 

*Characteristics and Skills*: Agile, Charismatic and Strong willed. Her knowledge of religion and ability to lie,have helped her in teaching young children the religious basics.  Her accuracy with sling or targeted spells at close range is well known.  

*Values and Motivations:*  Jessica is fascinated with fire and also obsessed with “the light”.  She is protective of those under her care, and cares about her close friends. She also believes that the (non-human) enemies of the church can only be purified by fire. It was drilled into her head that burning humans is wrong.  (Mostly in self defense of her teachers and students.) If she learns otherwise it is the beginning of a slippery slope.  As a pyromaniac that was caught early, her future will not be peaceful.  Either a Angel of War bringing fire to the darkness, the founder of a cult of witch (mage) burners, or a secretive arsonist.  Developing her should be fun. 

*Interactions:* She is somewhat naïve, and prone to simplistic analysis of people.   If asked to explain she may simplify and use small words, a legacy from two years teaching the under 8 set.  Jessica is generally optimistic and upbeat. Jessica gets excited by grand ideas and idealistic visions, growing bored without a greater purpose. She is easy to talk into crusades to stamp out evil or the enemies of the church.  
She is young yet, all this may change over time.  She thinks boys are okay, but not where her passion lies. She has had no serious relationships, but many friends.  

*Useful Knowledge:* One of her friends is an alchemist named old Mr. Tatterson. She buys most of her supplies from him.  She has been willing to help him test new formulas, and has  occasionally provided under the table healing.  She still writes letters to her retired parish priest, Father Baynon, who is great with understanding people, and knowledgeable about history and religion.  Although as a lay priest he knows little of magic. 

*Tactics:* Rain fire on foes, unless they are human.  Alchemical sling bullets, vials of alchemist fire, or sling bullets with continual light on them.  She is willing to cast clerical spells before and after combat, but is mostly drawn to burning foes.  Facing human foes she will dither, cast defensive or hindering spells and eventually resort to weapons.  She carries a staff, but may get better weapons if expecting violence. 

*Future Development:* Sor4/cleric1 - then either consider theurge or head for fireball.
[/sblock]
*Description*
Always smiling, friendly, and optimistic. Jessica has large eyes, a round face, curly hair. Although she has cute face, her figure is quite plain. She only dresses in clerical garb. Either of the order of the Society for Service to the Faithful, or what ever order she is attached to as the game begins.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2008)

*Bestor Drake - Divine Avengers*

Wow...this was a duplicate too.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2008)

*Bestor Drake - Divine Avengers (Rhun)*

Duplicate Post, somehow...


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2009)

For The Great North:

Thomas ("Tomatino") VanExenburg 
Human Cleric of the Light Level 12 (I think?)


----------



## Lou (Feb 21, 2009)

Addison Darkhair (The Great North) "Scourge of Saint Heironeous" WIKI
Human Female Lawful Good CL 12
[sblock=XP]
Order of Levels: HP1/WM1/WM2/WM3/WM4/WM5/WM6/WM7/WM8/HP2/HP3/SE1

72,000 to start (need 78,000 for CL13)
[/sblock]
Human Paragon 3 / Warmage (Eclectic Learning) 8 / Sacred Exorcist 1

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1947147/ 17, 16, 16, 13, 12, 12

+1 / STR 12
+3 / DEX 16
+1 / CON 12
+3 / INT 16
+2 / WIS 15 (+1 L4; +1 L8)
+7 / CHA 24 (+2 HP3 +1 L12 +4 Cloak)

HP 68 (8d6+4d8 * 70% 56 [3,6,3,5,5,6,1,6,8,4,8,1] = (56) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1950345/ )
BAB +6/+1 (+2+1/4 from HP; +4+1/2 from WM/SE = +6 3/4 )

*Init* +3 (+3 DEX)
*BAB:* +6/+1
*Grapple:* +7 (+6BAB+1Str+0Med)
*Dmg Red:* none
*Spell Save:* +18 (+11 class +7 Cha mod)
*Spell Res: none*
*ACP:*
*Spell Fail:* 0%

Flail Atk +6/+1 d8 20/x2
Ranged Touch +10 (+6 to all spell damage from _Improved Warmage Edge_)


*----------Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total*
*Armor:* 10 ------+6----- +2-- +3-- +0-- +0-- +0---- 21
*Touch:* 13 ------*Flatfooted:* 18


*Base Mod Misc Total*
*+5/Fort: *(+4 class)+1(Con) (12*1/3=4)
*+9/Ref:* (+6 class)+3(Dex) (+3 1/2 + 9 * 1/3)
*+9/Will:* (+7 class)+2(Wis) (+3/3 + 2 + 9/2)


[sblock=Equipment]
Carrying Capacity: Light 43# Medium 86# Max 130#

MW Silvered Flail/Holy Symbol 423 SP (d8-1) 5#
+1 light fortification easy travel breastplate 5850 GP 30# (25% chance to ignore critical hit/sneak attack and med load as light & walk 10 hr/day)
+1 called light steel shield 3259 GP 6# (can be summoned to arm with command word from anywhere on same plane)
Healing Belt 1000 GP (3 ch/d; 1 ch heals 2d8; 2 ch heals 3d8; 3 ch heals 4d8; +2 heal checks)
Cowled Cloak of Charisma +4 16000 GP

Pack 2 SP 2#
10 days trail rations 10 SP 10#
waterskin 1SP 4#
explorer's outfit 10 SP 8#
spell component pouch 2 SP 2#
healer's kit (x3) 150 SP 3#
disguise kit 50 SP 8#
signal whistle 8CP
5 flasks of oil 5 CP 5#
2 flasks of holy water 50 SP 2
[/sblock]

*Age:* 29
*Height:* 5' 4"
*Weight:* 105#
*Eyes:* Dark Brown
*Hair:* Dark Brown
*Skin:* Olive
Addison has a scar across the left side of her face, from the center of her nose to her ear.

[sblock=Background]
The family name of Darkhair grew out of the family's dark hair. Interestingly, this family usually does not gray. The women carry a gene against graying. At times, the women of the family powder their hair to make it appear gray. The men sometimes shave their heads to avoid the issue of gray hair.

Addison was a tom-boy as a child, trained to use the flail by her father, who was a knight in the service of the Church. The flail was a present from her father when she finally ended her initial warmage training. He believed more in the strnegth of arms than in magic. It is a MW silvered flail with the lightning bolt holy symbol enlayed in the handle. Her armor and shield were a present from her father when she finally was able to wear medium armor. He is now retired and used his influence to attain suitable magic armor for his first-born.

Due to her strong inner strength, she entered a small order aligned with Saint Heironeous dedicated to the training of warmages. After several years, she took a leave and studied in a convent where the powers of the undead and evil outsiders are researched so the Church's knowledge is not lost. Addison asked to become a Sacred Exorcist after lengthy discussions with the Mother Superior. Normally, warmages do not become Sacred Exorcists, and women are not normally accepted at all. The Order agreed to her being tested, thinking that she would never pass the initiation. In what was the toughest initiation in recent history, Addison passed, but she received a scar on the left side of her face from the middle of her nose to her ear. The head of the order was embarassed that she was scarred, and the Church made arrangements for the scar to be removed. Addison refused, saying only, "Some battles leave scars." The Sacred Exocists reluctantly admited Addison, and she has access to the training and research of the Order, but she has been assigned to the Great North to keep her as far from the Valley as possible. Her Order is secretly proud of her, but the Church heirarchy is unhappy that a woman has been made a Sacred Exorcist. The Mother Superior gave her the cowled cloak of charisma as a parting gift from the order as she left for the north.

Addison wears the cloak with the deep cowl over her head, with a holy symbol of Saint Heironsous hanging in front. She is often mistaken as a monk and overlooked if only noticed in passing. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
L1: Precise Shot (fire or cast spells in melee w/o -4)
HL1: Spellcasting Prodigy (treat CHA as +2 for bonus spells)
WML1: Armored Mage (light)
MWL1: Warmage Edge (add Int mod to damage from spell doing HP damage; all area; only 1 target when targeted)
L3: Combat Casting (+4 Concentration checks when casting def., pinned, or grappled)
MWL3: Eclectic Learning or Advanced Learning -- *Spell Level 1: Prestidigitation*
L6: Arcane Disciple (Good Domain; cast each spell per level 1/day)
WML6: Eclectic Learning or Advanced Learning -- *Spell Level 3: See Invisible*
WML7: Gain Feat: Sudden Empower (all numeric values +50%; 1/day)
WML8: Armored Mage (medium)
L9: Extra Edge (Warmage Edge +3=+1 + 1/4 lvls)
HP2: Shielded Casting (no AoO when spellcasting in combat using a shield) (Races of Stone p. 144)
SEL1: Turn Undead (Su): at SE class level (+2 from Know (rel))
SEL1: Exorcism (Su): (Full Round Action-by a (Class level + Cha mod) check (DC = 10 + possessing creature’s HD + possessing creature’s Cha modifier). If the check fails, you may attempt it again in 24 hours.
L12: Weapon Focus (ranged touch) (+1 atk)

[sblock=coming & desired feats]
next: SEL2: _Detect Evil_, usable at will.
next: SEL2: Resist Possession (Ex): (+4 Sacred bonus to saving throws vs. possession (i.e., _Magic Jar_, a Ghost’s Malevolence, etc.). +2 Sacred bonus on attempts to Dispel possession. +2 Sacred bonus on saves vs. charm & compulsions cast by Evil Outsiders and Undead)
coming: SEL3: Chosen Foe (Ex): UNDEAD or OUTSIDER
next: Sacred Vitality (std action, expend turn attempt to gain immunity from ability drain/damage or energy drain for 1 min)
next: Spell Penetration (+2)
next: Greater Spell Penetration (+2)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Trained Skills:
13 / Bluff (Cha) +6 + 7
10 / Concentration (Con) +9 +1
5 / Craft (Alchemy) (Int) +2 +3
15 / Disguise (Cha) +6 +7 (+2 Bluff--in character)
9 / Heal (Wis) +5 +2 (+2 healing belt)
17 / Intimidate (Cha) +8 +7 (+2 Bluff)
10 / Know (Arcana) +7 +3
10 / Know (history) +7 +3
13 / Know (Religion) 10 +3
10 / Know (the Planes) 7 + 3
9 / Know (local-the Valley) 6 + 3
13 Perform (dance) (Cha) +6 +7
Profession (Wis)
10 / Sleight of Hand (Dex) +5 +3 (+2 Bluff)
Speak Language: Illum / *Human2* / Abyssal / Celestial
13 / Spellcraft (Int) +8 +3 +2 Know(Arcana)
8 / Tumble (Dex) +5 + 3
12 / Use magic Device 5 + 7 (+2 for scrolls from Spellcraft)
[/sblock]
Spells Cast Per Day: (as Warmage L11)(bonus spells as CHA 26: 0/2/2/2/2/1/1/1/1)
0: 6
1: 6 + 2
2: 6 + 2
3: 6 + 2
4: 6 + 2
5: 6 + 1
6: 4 + 1 
(7: 0 + 1) next level


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2009)

*Lou*

Lou

Looks good so far  but just wanted to make sure you were clean on the aspect that the Church of the Light has no female priests and refuses to ordain them.......women do form a very large segment of the healiing, educatonal and serivce orders  from their convents..and some are repued to be very powerfulllbut this is something the church does not loke to take notice of or acknowledge....


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 26, 2009)

*DW's Orion Brightmane*

(For "The Intelligence Service")
Name: Orion Brightmane
Player: Dragonwriter

Race: Human
Class: Binder 5
Level: 5
ECL: +0 mod/total 5
XPs: 10,000 current/15,000 next level

Patron Saint: None in particular…
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
=================================== 
Str: 16 (15+1 level)
Dex: 13
Con: 16 (15 +1 training)
Int: 13
Wis: 9
Cha: 15
Special: 12
=================================== 
HP: ?? (average numbers give this: 41=8+4+5+4+5+15)
AC: 15 (+1 Dex, +4 Armor) (AC 20 with DR 2/piercing when using Savnok’s Called Armor)
Init: +1
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +3
Mel: +6
Rng: +4-2
Fort: +4+2
Refl: +1+1
Will: +4-1
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: Bonus Skill Point, Bonus Feat

Class: Soul Binding (1 vestige), Pact Augmentation (2 abilities), Suppress Sign, Bonus Feat (4th)

Other: Flaw: Murky-Eyed (roll twice for miss chance, use worse result) for Bonus Feat, Flaw: Shaky (-2 on ranged attacks) for Bonus Feat, 1/encounter use Crusader’s Strike maneuver (heals 1d6+2)
=================================== 
Feats: Improved Binding (1st), Ignore Special Requirements (Human), Weapon Focus (Quarterstaff) (Flaw), Martial Study (Crusader’s Strike) (Flaw), Expel Vestige (3rd), Skilled Pact Making (bonus, 4th)
Brew/Create Poison (bonus, training)

=================================== 
Languages: Trade Language, Ilum, 

=================================== 
Skills (1st=16, +4 per level, total 32)
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Bluff +6 (=4+2+0)
Diplomacy +10 (=8+2+0)
Gather Information +6 (=4+2+0)
Intimidate +6 (=4+2+0)
Sense Motive +3 (=4-1+0)


Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Decipher Script +5 (=4+1+0)
Knowledge (religion) +5 (=4+1+0)
(Use Magic Device has +10 bonus)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): Tooth of Savnok (ToM 79, mouth, 0 lbs, not slowed by med or heavy armor or load when activated, 2,000 GP)

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: Masterwork Quarterstaff +8 melee (or +4/+0), 1d6+3 (/1d6+1) damage, x2 crit, 302 GP

Armor, Clothes: Masterwork Chain Shirt, Scholar’s Outfit, Explorer’s Outfit

----------------------------------- 
Container: Backpack

Contents: 3 candles, 7 pieces of chalk, 4 sheets of parchment, 2 ink pens, 3 sealable inkwells (1 oz. each), 2 waterskins, 6 days of trail rations, 2 sunrods, bedroll


Container: Belt Pouch 1

Contents: Nothing so far…


Container: Belt Pouch 2

Contents: Coinage


----------------------------------- 
Money (spent 2,585 GP)
PP: 40 (so, 1,000 GP worth?)
GP: 64
SP: 98 ( plus the CP, another 1 GP, right, given your SP-GP ratio?)
CP: 20
Gems/Other: 10 gems worth 100 GP each, 7 gems worth 50 GP each, 
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-76 lbs.
Medium: 77-153 lbs.
Heavy: 154-230 lbs.
Current: ~68 lbs.
===================================
Soul Binding 
Effective Binder Level & Binding Check: 5 (7 for determining available vestiges) & +11
Save DCs for any Vestige Abilities: 14
Vestiges Bound: 1
Maximum Vestige Level: 4
Vestige(s) Typically Bound: Naberius (or Savnok, if he expects trouble)
Typical Pact Augmentations: +1 insight bonus on attack rolls, +2 insight bonus on Initiative checks (not included in statistics above)
===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 
Orion is a 22 year old human man, standing at about 5’4” and weighing around 140 pounds and is a native of Stanton. He’s usually reasonably cheerful, though his focus seems to wander at times. His short blond hair is usually messy and wild, and with his growing stubble of a beard and muttonchops, it tends to give him the slight appearance of a mane, which he only laughs at if his name is pointed out in conjunction with this. However, one of his teeth seems out of place when he grins or laughs, though at least it isn’t right in the front of his mouth, instead a little back from his canines. It’s large, blocky and has a slight red and metallic sheen to it…

Oftentimes in the city, he simply wears his light scholar’s robes, not seeing himself so much a priest as the others of the Church of Light. When on the road or expecting a tough time, though, he wears the simple but sturdy clothing of an explorer, with a chain mail shirt over it. In either case, he walks with a sturdy staff to support him, and defend himself with if need be.
===================================
History:
Orion was the third son, and fifth child, of a middle-class farmer. However, the lad was never one for working the fields or tending the animals. He would always try to be inside the farmhouse. And he wasn’t helping his mother or sisters clean or cook, either… No, he took to hiding and reading whatever he could get his grubby little hands on. His parents or siblings would eventually find him, then drag him back out to the fields to work after a quick swat, but it never deterred the child from grabbing another scroll, parchment, pamphlet or book and doing it again at the next opportunity. He also loved listening to the stories of olden times, of great heroes and monsters, and the various beings that composed the Light. He enjoyed, listened and remembered…

Years later, he began to ask detailed questions of the priests of the Light concerning the various beings that made up the Light itself. Due to his inquisitive nature, memory, aptitude and persistence, they began to teach him in more detail of the spirits. Orion decided to take up the vestment’s and receive training as a priest, which sparked quite the argument with his father, who accused Orion of being lazy, weak and a work-dodger because of this choice. Orion left the area shortly after that, bearing a letter to a larger Church holding in a different locale that said he was to be trained in the priesthood.

However, his priestly training didn’t quite go as planned. He focused more on the spirits within the Light than praying for guidance and strength. And while he tried to be helpful (as long as it didn’t involve too much hard labor), he was more of a smooth talker than a helping hand oftentimes. Eventually, he stumbled upon writings of a small order that contacted and channeled the spirits of the beings within the Light. He obtained permission from his superiors to seek out this order and train there (they agreed since his priestly training wasn’t going anywhere, and he had a tendency to distract folk with his questions).

The order he sought out took him in, satisfying many of his questions, and even teaching him how to contact the Light beings himself, and how to make pacts with them. Since then, he has followed this path, though he has also toyed with the idea of swearing service to a single vestige as some of the other members of the order did. But even now, with many desires fulfilled, he likes new opportunities and is always interested in the goings-on of the world, especially the goings-on that happen out of sight. His easy demeanor and open, searching mind (as well as his unusual talents) recently attracted the attention of the Intelligence Service…

[sblock=Training Results]
Added Gather Information and Forgery to class skill list. (unsure of Interrogation, spycraft, etc.

Also added +10 to Use Magic Item/Device checks, +1 CON, Brew/Create Poison feat, from these posts: Instructions and Results.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2009)

*The Intelligence Service*


```
Name: Frigin
Class: Barbarian
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: ?
 
Str: 18 +4      Level: 5        XP: ??
Dex: 11 +0      BAB: +5         HP: ??
Con: 14 +2      Grapple: +9     Dmg Red: none yet
Int: 12 +1      Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 0%
Wis: 15 +2      Init: +0        Spell Save: n/a
Cha: 10 +0      ACP: -4         Spell Fail: n/a
Secert Stat: 10
 
                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:           10    +5    +2    +0                      17
Touch: 10              Flatfooted: 17
                          Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      4    +2          +6
Ref:                       1    +0          +1
Will:                      1    +2          +3
 
Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range
Shatterspike             +11     1d8+6      19-20x2     ---
Dagger(melee)            +10     1d4+5      19-20x2     ---
Dagger(thrown)           +6      1d4+5      19-20x2     10' 
 
Languages: Common
Abilities: Fast Movement, Illiteracy, Uncanny Dodge(Improved), Trap Sense +1, Rage 2/day 
 
Feats: Toughness(lvl1), Prof. with all simple and martial weapons, Prof. with light and medium armors and shields(except 
tower shields), Power Attack (bonus human), Improved Sunder(lvl3), Athletic (bonus for flaw)
 
Skill Ranks/lvl: 4/lvl   Max Ranks: 8/4
Skill points: 32       
Skills                      Ranks  Mod   Misc   Total
Handle Animal                 5    +0            +5
Ride                          2    +0    +2      +4
Climb                         5    +4    -2      +7
Jump                          2    +4    -4      +2
Listen                        8    +2           +10
Knowledge(local)(cc)          1    +1            +2
Spot(cc)                      4    +2            +6
Swim                          0    +4    -6      -2
Use Magic Device(cc)          0    +0    +10    +10
 
Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Taveler's Outfit            0gp     0lb
Breatplate(mw)            350gp    30lb
Shield,heavy steel(mw)    170gp    15lb
Shatterspike            4,315gp     4lb
Dagger                      2gp     1lb
Backpack                    2gp     2lb
  -hooded lantern           7gp     2lb
  -trail rations(4days)     2gp     4lb
  -waterskin                1gp     4lb
  -sack(empty)              1sp    .5lb
Belt Pouch                  1gp    .5lb
  -flint&steel              1gp     ---
  -oil(2flasks)             2sp     2lb
  -whetstone                2cp     1lb
Rope(50'hemp)               1gp    10lb
 
 
Total Weight:76lb      Money: 167gp 6sp 8cp
                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                100   200  300   300   1,500
 
Flaw: Naive (-4 sense motive and bluff) 
Age: 21
Height: 6'08"
Weight: 285lb
Eyes: brown
Hair: bald
Skin: light
```
[sblock=Appearance] Frigin is a hulking figure with big shoulders and arms. He has a small stoop and may be developing a 
hunchback only time will tell. He is bald do to bad love tonic he bought when younger and the hair growing tonic he go tto 
replace his hair only made his hands and feet swell for a week. He has a clift chin and braod nose and is always looking 
about with his eyes while not moving his head. But the first thing anyone notices are the round large lobed ears, he won't 
say what tonic did that to him. [/sblock]
[sblock=Background] Frigin is a professional laborer, do mainly to his poor education. Once he was strong enough to carry 
for a merchant or load a cart he has done nothing but work hard his whole life. About a month ago Frigin's daily grind of 
work/eat/sleep was turned on it's head. He was carring boxes off a barrage near the river when a man in a fine breastplate 
and tabard stopped him at his work. "You may not remember me but ten years ago you saved my life when you lifted a fallen 
tree off of me. At the time I was young and couldn't reward you as you deserved. But now I am here to give you a great 
reward." Stripping of the breastplate the man places it and his shield and sword on the ground. He takes a pouch of coins 
from his belt and places them too with the other things. "You may take these things and use them in your new life. That is 
my reward to you a life not of the mundane and monotomus but of adventure." With that the man walks from the dock leaving 
a shocked Frigin staring after him. Frigin has hired out at odd guard jobs but as to adventure he has not found any yet. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spy Training]
Rolls:
1d20 = 20, 11, 10 
1d20 = 16, 12 

Effect:
Roll again 2 times
+5 base hit points
+10 use magic device
+3 to INT
add feat power attack (already have so changed to +1 attack and damage)

New class skills: survelliance, information gathering, forgery, interrogation [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2009)

Goal: Sacred fist Prc Reqm: 
BAB 4, knowledge Religeon 8 ranks, 
Feats: Combat casting; combat reflexes, improved unarmed strike, stunning fist
Able to cast divine spells as first level caster


Player: D. Johannes     on line name: Scott DeWar
Campain setting: The Four Lands- J. Alexander's homebrew
The Four Lands
Campain: The Intellegence Service   IC thread   OOC thread 
System: 3.5 D&D

*Spell casting information:*
domains: Protection, Healing

spells for the day: (x) denotes # to cast; '*' denotes number of times have to cast)
0: (4) *  Create Water (6 gallons); *Detect Magic; * Light; * Mending
1: (3) Cure light wounds (d8+3) (domain); *Comp Lang; ** Magic Weapon
2: (2) cure mod wounds (2d8+3) (domain); *Bull's Str; * Make whole


```
[b]Basic Information[/b]
[u]Character name:[/u] Arie   [u]ECL[/u]:5
[u]Class:[/u] Monk2/Cleric 3      Alingment : Lawful neutral
[u]Diety:[/u]The light  [b]Rank[/b] Monk-Brother
[u]Race:[/u] Human  [u]Size:[/u] Medium  [u]Gender:[/u] Male

[b]Appearence[/b]
[u]Age:[/u]   [u]Height:[/u]   [u]Weight:[/u]
[u]Hair:[/u]   [u]Eyes:[/u]   [u]Skin:[/u]
[u]Clothing/General looks[/u]: Bald,as his order dictates, 
with a plain black cloth scull cap. He wears a simple
black robe with a simple black sash, a set of prayer
beads hanging off the sash.

[b]Statistics and proof[/b]

[b][u]Str[/b][/u]11  +0 
[b][u]Dex[/b][/u]16  +3 
[b][u]Con[/b][/u]12  +1 
[b][u]Int[/b][/u]14  +2 
[b][u]Wis[/b][/u]19  +4 
[b][u]Chr[/b][/u]12  +1  
[b][u]???[/b][/u]11  +0

[sblock=proof]
  [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2230843/]
4d6=13, 4d6=12, 4d6=17, 4d6=13, 4d6=12, 4d6=22, 
4d6=17, 4d6=12[/url]
[dropped lowest]
4d6 → [1,5,5,2] = (13),[12]
4d6 → [2,3,3,4] = (12),[10]
4d6 → [6,3,3,5] = (17),[14]
4d6 → [4,6,1,2] = (13),[12]
4d6 → [1,5,4,2] = (12),[11]
4d6 → [6,4,6,6] = (22),[18]
4d6 → [5,1,5,6] = (17),[16]
[s]4d6 → [4,3,2,3] = (12)[/s] (dropped lowest)
[/sblock]

[b]Saves  Base Abil Misc Total[/b]   
[u]Fort[/u]     +6    +1    +0   +7
[u]Reflex[/u]   +4    +3    +0   +7
[u]Will[/u]     +6    +4    +0  +10

class breakdown of base saves

Monk
Fort +3
Reflex +3
Will +3

Priest
Fort +3
Reflex +1
Will +3


[b]Feats[/b]
[u]Human[/u] combat reflexes
[u]cl 1[/u] Improved Inititive
[u]cl 3[/u] Weapon Finesse
[u]cl 6[/u] ---
[u]Monk 1[/u] stunning fist
[u]Monk 2[/u] Deflect Arrows

class features

Monk:
Improved Unarmed strike, Flurry of blows, Evasion, 
Fast Movement

Cleric:
Turn Undead


[b]Weapon         Att  Dam   Crit   Type[/b]
Fists,           +6   1d6    20/X2  B
single attack
Fists,          +4/+4 1d6    20/X2  B
Flurry of blows

(BAB: Cleric +2, Monk +1; Weapon Finesse)

[b]Inititive: [/b]+7   [b]BAB:[/b] +3   [b]Grapple:[/b] +3
[b]move: [/b] 40 [b]A/C: 14  
        
A/C Info        Spell[/b]
[b]Armour     ACP   Fail  Total   FF   Touch[/b]
un-armoured  -0     -0      +4    11    14

[b]Skills:[/b]

skill points: 50
(4+2)*4+4=28
4+2+1=7
2+2+1(X3)=15

[b]Skill            Ranks  Abil  misc  Total[/b]
Balence (m)           3    3     0      +6
Climb (m)             3    0     0      +3
Concentration (m,c)   3    1     0      +4
Craft (m,c)           1    2     0      +3
leather working
Diplomacy (m.c)       1    1     0      +2
Escape Artist (m)
Heal (c)              3    4     0      +7
Hide (m)              4    3     0      +7
--------
Knowledge:
Arcana (m,c)          3    2     0      +5
History (c)           1    2     0      +3
Religeon (m,c)        7    2     0      +9
The Planes (c)        1    2     0      +3
----------
Listen (m)            4    4     0      +8
Move silent (m)       3    3     0      +6
Profession (m,c)      2    4     0      +6
(investigator)
Sense motive (m)      3    4     0      +7
Spellcraft (c)        1    2     0      +3
Spot (m)              3    4     0      +7
Swim (m)              1    0     0      +1
Tumble (m)            3    3     0      +6
-----spycraft skills-----
survelliance
information gathering
forgery
interrogation

[b]Equipment:[/b] 5000 gp with 1 item being a magic item

Heward's Handy Haversack     2000.0     5.0 lb
Cleric's vestments              5.0     --- (w)
Caltrops X 5                    5.0     10.0
Candel X 10                     0.1     ---
Scroll Case                     1.0     0.5
   Paper X 25                  10.0     ---
   Ink  X 3                    24.0     ---
   Pen X 2                      1.4     ---
Flint and steel                 1.0     ---
Hammer X 3                      1.5     6.0
Lanturn, Bullseye              12.0     3.0
   Oil X 5                      0.5     5.0 
mantacals, mwk X 2            100.0     4.0
Piton                           1.0     5.0
pouch, belt X 2                 2.0     1.0
Rations X 10                    5.0    10.0
Rope, silk 100'                20.0    10.0
Waterskin X 4                   4.0    16.0
Alchemist's fire X 2           40.0     2.0
Antitoxin X 5                 250.0     ---
Everburning Torch             110.0     1.0
Holy water X 10               250.0    10.0
Smokestick X 2                 40.0     1.0
Sunrod X 5                     10.0     5.0
Tanglefoot bag X 2             60.0     2.0
tindertwig X 20                20.0     ---
Leatherworking tools, mwk      55.0     5.0
Climbing Kit                   80.0     5.0
Healer's kit X 2              100.0     2.0
Holy symbol. silver            25.0     1.0
   Mwk qualities              400.0     ---
Blend cream * (a) X 5         250.0      5.0
prayer beads                    1.0     ---
   Flash Pellets * (b)  X 10  250.0     ---
Healer's balm * (c)  X 10     100.0     ---
   mwk (+150 each) !! X2      300.0     ---
   Mwk (+50 each) !! X 8      400.0     ---
Sure grip * (d)  X 5           20.0     ---
Monks Robe                      5.0     2.0 
   Hidden flaps #  (a) X 2      2.0     ---
   mwk effects: excep. !          300.0     ---
Hollow boot heal # (b) X 2     40.0     ---

* denotes complete adventurer
a: +1 Alchem bonus to hide for 1 hr 
b: See page 118 for description. Items disgusided as
prayer beads.
c: +1 Alchem bonus to heal checks for 1 minute
d: +1 Alchem bonus to climb for 1 minute

# Denotes Complete Scoundral
a: hidden on medium item gives space of 1'x1'x1"
b: gives space of 2"x2"x2"

! denotes exceptional quality mwk effects:

well crafted:This item provides a +1 quality bonus to 
move silent

well crafted:This item provides a +2 quality bonus hide

!! Denotes mwk quality (excellent)

concealble: +4 quality bonus to Sleight of Hand checks 
to hide this item on his person. 
( only 2 of these balms are hidden)

Well Crafted: +1 to heal (quality bonus) (all 10 
have this quality)

!!! Denotes Mwk quality (Exceptional)

DECORATIVE  gives a +2 quality bonus to Diplomacy 
checks while displaying ownership.

Ornate: adds 100.0 to cost plus mwk cost and a 
+2 quality bonus to Diplomacy checks when 
given as a gift.


[b]money[/b]
spent so far:
     4500.7
Weight Allowence:
X
X
X
```

[sblock=Feat:Ascetic Priest]
Prerequisites: Improved Unarmed Strike, Ability to cast 2nd level divine spells
Benifits:
1. Sacrifice an uncast spell to give a benifit of att and damage bonus equal to the level of the spell sacrificed for one round. the spell is lost as if you had cast it.
2. the levels of divine caster and monk stack for the purpose of deturmining A/C bonus.
3. You can multiclass freely between the monk and the divine casting class. However, you must remain Lawful for the monk and Neutral for the Druid Class.

multiclass penalties still apply if the classes are more then one apart, as normal.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Society for Service to the Faithful]
Society for Service to the Faithful – The Religious Order of the Society for the Service of the Faithful is one of the largest in the Church. Originally the mission of the Society was to help all members of the church regardless of their circumstances in times of trouble. Therefore the Society has a well established system of orphanages, work houses, hospitals, etc to which the faithful may turn in times of need. An unanticipated result of their mission was the development of a strong finical network for the church. As the Society’s presence is felt in almost every geographic region in which the Church is allowed, they have become in efficient “Bankers of the Light” as given their existing network of facilities and contacts, the Society has the ability to honor drafts for cash which have been issued by the Society or other ecclesiastic entities.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Society for the Preservation of the Faith] Society for the Preservation of the Faith - The Religious Order of the Society for the Preservation of the Faith is charged with and dedicated to doctrinal and liturgical consistence and purity. The principal mission of this order is to investigate all charges of heresy and magic use within the reach of the “Church”. Given this mission, the order is often at odds with the local religious hierarchy, especially in the Borderlands, and even strains the bonds of Church/State relations in many political divisions. The society is sometimes referred to as “The Hounds of Faith”[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Background: 

Raised as a monk, this young man was orphaned when his family and property was over ran by fell creatures of the hills. The Local noble of the manse nearby felt that this area was not a good place for a young child so he was sent to a Monistary of The Light-Society for the service of the Faithful.While at the monestary where he read and studied history he happened upon sacred documents of the religeos order of ~The Scociety of the Preservation of the Faith~ and felt his holy calling. With the leave of the Father Abbot (ranking monk of a particular monistary) he set forth on a journy to the nearest temple to begin his tutalage and training as a servent of the society of the Preservation of the Faith, heretofe to be known as a BlackRobe, called as a personl guard and message delivery to beginn with. 

In later times we was called upon to complete a task of holy calling and upon his successful completion, he is now granted a bit more leeway in his actions at the temple.
[/sblock]

[sblock=level based atribute advancement]
+1 wisdom
while wrongfully incarcerated in a watch's guard house for 21 days, in a cell of many others who they too were wrongfully incarcerated, he chose not to run, not to whine, but instead spent his waking moments in a deep mcontemplative meditation. at the end of the time he came to a new enlightenment, just in time for the group to be released.
[/sblock]

[sblock= post 315]


J. Alexander said:


> After a skimpy meal the party is lead back to a very spartan barracks and time passes quickly. Endless classes and real world exercised in combat, survelliance, information gathering, forgery, interrogation, and other such spycraft consume every waking hour as each individuals skills are identifed and enhanced. At the end of the training..everyone now has the above listed skills as a class skill.
> 
> Additionaly ever one needs to roll a d20  three times and add the following result to their character skills. This is to reflect areas develope in the school that you did not know you had or that were enhanced.
> 
> ...




my 3 d 20 rolls
03 - +1 to strength

09 - +5 skill points to forgery

11 - + 5 base hit points
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 31, 2009)

*Stalker - Urban Ranger 5*

(For "The Intelligence Service")


```
[B]Name:[/B] Pedro (Stalker) Dorson
[B]Class:[/B] Urban Ranger(5)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B]

[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2225031/]Roll Lookup[/url]

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0            [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3            [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 33 (5d8)+5
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1            [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B]
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (+1 lvl)   [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2            [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1            [B]ACP:[/B] +0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%
[b]Special:[/b] 11

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +1    +3    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1    +0    +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +3    +0    +7
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +2    +0    +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Crossbow, Heavy           +8     1d10       19-20/x2 12'
Club			  +5	 1d6	    20/x2
Club (Thrown)		  +5	 1d6	    20/x2 10'
Dagger                    +5     1d4        19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown)           +8     1d4        19-20/x2 10'
Masterwork Battleaxe      +6     1d8        20/x3
Masterwork Handaxe        +6     1d6        20/x3

                                [b]Two-Handed Fighting (Either-Hand)[/b]
Battleaxe 	          +4     1d8        20/x3
Club			  +3	 1d6	    20/x2
Dagger                    +3     1d4        19-20/x2
Handaxe		          +4     1d6        20/x3

[b]Languages:[/b] TBD

[B]Abilities:[/B] Animal Companion, Favored Enemy (Changlings) +4,
Favored Enemy (Humanoid (Goblinoid)) +2, Two Weapon Fighting Combat
Style, Wild Empathy +3 (+1 on Magical Beasts)

[B]Feats:[/B] Armor Proficiency (Light), Endurance, Investigator,
Martial Weapon Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon
Proficiency, Stealthy, Two-Weapon Defense, Two-Weapon Fighting, Urban
Tracking

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 58       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Gather Information         8    +1    +4    +13
Hide                       8    +3    +2    +13
Knowledge (Local)          8    +2    +0    +10
Listen                     8    +2    +0    +10
Move Silently              8    +3    +2    +13
Search                     8    +2    +2    +12
Sense Motive               8    +2    +0    +10
Spot                       2    +2    +5    +9

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Dagger                   2gp    1Ils
Dagger                   2gp    1Ils
Masterwork Battleaxe     310gp  6Ils
Masterwork Handaxe       306gp  3Ils
Masterwork Leather       160gp  15Ils
Nightstick		 0      3Ils
Nightstick		 0      3Ils
Traveler's Outfit        0cp    5Ils
Pouch (Belt)             1gp    0.5Ils
- [url="http://www.d20srd.org/srd/magicItems/wondrousItems.htm#eyesoftheEagle"]Eyes of the Eagle[/url]	 2500gp 0Ils
Pouch (Belt)             1gp    0.5Ils
- Whetstone              2cp    1Ils
[B]Total Weight:[/B]33.5 lbs.    [B]Money:[/B] 39 gp in cash and a 1500 gp Bank Warrant.
                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 38    76   115

[B]Equipment Tossed into Cupboard:
                 	  Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                  2gp     2Ils
- Candle                  1cp     0Ils
- Chalk (1 piece)         1cp     0Ils
- Everburning Torch       110gp   1Ils
- Fishhook                1sp     0Ils
- Rations (Trail/Per Day) 5sp     1Ils
- Rations (Trail/Per Day) 5sp     1Ils
- Rations (Trail/Per Day) 5sp     1Ils
- Rations (Trail/Per Day) 5sp     1Ils
- Rations (Trail/Per Day) 5sp     1Ils
- Rations (Trail/Per Day) 5sp     1Ils
- Rations (Trail/Per Day) 5sp     1Ils
- Waterskin (Filled)      1gp     4Ils
- Rope (Silk/50 Ft.)      10gp    5Ils
Bolts, Crossbow (10)     1gp    1Ils
Crossbow, Heavy          50gp   8Ils

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 6' 1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 225 lbs.lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
[sblock="Appearance"] Stalker is a tall, heavily built human male. He has brown frizzy hair and piercing blue eyes. He usually wears black leather armor and carries a set of axes. Stalker has a pale face, which is usually covered in three or four days of stubble.

Stalker is usually accompanied by a scruffy looking, light brown, wire-hired, mongrel dog.[/sblock]
[sblock="Background"] Born Pedro Dorson, Stalker is the only son of Kormac and Kara Dorson. Kormac was a scout in the Brotherhood and consequently he was often away from home, leaving Kara and Pedro in the small village where they lived. During one such patrol, when Pedro was five years old, the village was attacked by Hobgoblins. Kormac returned shortly after the attack to find all the villages killed and the village itself burnt to the ground. Fortunately Kara had managed to hide Pedro in the cellar but at the cost of her own life.

Realising that there was no way he could raise a child in the Borderlands, Kormac resigned the brotherhood and move to the Confederate States, where he got a job in the cavalry. Kormac's experience in the Brotherhood brought him to the attention of the high command and he was offered a commission. Over the last 20 years Kormac has formed and trained a special ranger unit, which he now commands as a Colonel.

Meanwhile Pedro grow up in the army barracks with the other military brats. Although they were given some training they had a lot of free time. Pedro spent most of his free time roaming round the city getting in to and out of trouble. It was during this time that he was given theBorn Pedro Dorson, Stalker is the only son of Kormac and Kara Dorson. 

Kormac was a scout in the Brotherhood and consequently he was often away from home, leaving Kara and Pedro in the small village where they lived. During one such patrol, when Pedro was five years old, the village was attacked by Hobgoblins. Kormac returned shortly after the attack to find all the villages killed and the village itself burnt to the ground. Fortunately Kara had managed to hide Pedro in the cellar but at the cost of her own life.

Realising that there was no way he could raise a child in the Borderlands, Kormac resigned the brotherhood and move to the Confederate States, where he got a job in the cavalry. Kormac's experience in the Brotherhood brought him to the attention of the high command and he was offered a commission. Over the last 20 years Kormac has formed and trained a special ranger unit, which he now commands as a Colonel.

Meanwhile Pedro grow up in the army barracks with the other military brats. Although they were given some training they had a lot of free time. Pedro spent most of his free time roaming round the city getting in to and out of trouble. It was during this time that he was given the nickname Stalker, due to his ability to locate any of the brats at will.

Although Kormac wanted his son to follow in his footsteps, Stalker is a city boy and does not have his father's affinity for the wilderness. Therefore, on reaching adulthood Stalker enrolled in the city watch. Unfortunately, his rebellious nature meant that he was unable to accept the watch's discipline and thus he was constantly on his final chance. Only the fact that he seemed to have a knack of ferreting out information that no-one else could saved him from being summarily
dismissed. Finally, the watch commander saw a chance for getting rid of Stalker and recommended him to the Intelligence Service. Even though he was a member of the watch, Stalker moonlighted as a debt-collector for a couple of the local gambling halls. Although he was not overtly violent, having someone suddenly appear with no warning, when you least expect it usually got results.

Stalker currently has digs in Ma Baker's lodging house.[/sblock]
[sblock="Currently Memorised Spells"]Level 0 Spells:
Level 1 Spells: Speak with Animals[/sblock]
[sblock="Animal Companion"]*Special:* Link, Shared Spell
*Known Tricks:* Down[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 31, 2009)

*Donovan Tepari, Cleric 5 (Intelligence Service)*

*Donovan Tepari, human cleric*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Donovan Tepari
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 5
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Saint Pelor (Community, Stength)

[B]Str:[/B] 15~ +2**       [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 12  +1         [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:^[/B] ??/?? (5d8+10)
[B]Con:[/B] 14~ +2         [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 16~ +3         [B]Speed:[/B] 30'/20'  [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 16* +3         [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 12  +1         [B]ACP:[/B] -4         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

* +1 to Wis @ 4th level
** +cleric level to STR 1 round/day (Strength domain)
^ Diehard feat (disabled at -1 to -9, auto-stabilize)
~ Training enhancements: +3 Int, +1 Str, +1 Con

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +7    +3    +1    +0    +0    +0    21
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

* Fortifies shield = 10% chance to negate crits

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +2    +0   +6* 
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +1    +0   +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +3    +0   +7

* Endurance: add +4 on saves for endurance conditions 

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage    Critical[/B]
MW Morningstar............+6.....1d8+2*.........19-20/x2
MW M.star (two hands).....+6.....1d8+3.........19-20/x2
MW Heavy Steel Shield.....+6.....1d4+2........x2
MW Light Crossbow.........+4.....1d8...........18-20/x2**, range 80 ft.

* +2 Nonlethal dmg (Crushing)
** +2 to confirm crits (Lethal)


[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common
Illum

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Human--

* Bonus feat 1st level
* Extra skill points (+4 1st level, +1 thereafter)
* Any Bonus languages available
* Any favored class

--Cleric--

* Simple Weapon and all armor proficiencies, all non-tower shields
* Divine Spell per day: 
            orisons: 5 (DC 13)
            1st level: 4+1 (DC 14)
            2nd level: 3+1 (DC 15)
            3rd level: 2+1 (DC 16)
* Spontaneous Cure Spells
* Domains:
      ~Strength: 1 round / day, STR bonus = cleric level
      ~Community: Calm Emotions 1/day, +2 Diplomacy 
* Good aura
* Turn Undead 4x/day (+2 to check for Kn:Rel synergy)
        

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Endurance (1st level)
Diehard (Bonus Human)
Augment Healing(3rd level)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]

--Class--

Concentration..............8....+2....+0....+10
Diplomacy..................8....+1....+2**..+11
Heal.......................8....+3....+0....+11
Know: Religion.............8....+3....+0....+11

--Cross Class--
Climb......................0....+2....-4*...-2
Jump.......................0....+2....-4*...-2
Balance....................0....+1....-4*...-3
Hide.......................0....+1....-4*...-3
Move Silently..............0....+1....-4*...-3
Swim.......................0....+2....-8*...-6

* -4 ACP (-8 Swim)
** +2 competence bonus (Community domain)

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

--Worn / Carried--
+1 Glamour Breastplate.3750gp....30lb
MW morningstar..........308gp....6lb
   Accurate
   Lethal
   Crushing
MW heavy stl shield.....170gp....15lb
   Mastercraft
   Fortified
MW Light crossbow.......335gp....4lb
   Accurate
   Lethal
   Deadly
Backpack..................2gp....2lb
Holy symbol, silver......25gp....1lb
Spell pouch...............5gp....2lb
Explorer's outfit.........--.....--
Signal whistle............8sp.....--

--In Backpack--
Crossbow bolts x10........1gp.....1lb
Rations x6................3gp.....6lb
Bell......................1gp.....--
Ink.......................8gp.....--	
Inkpen....................1sp.....--	
Parchment x5..............1gp.....--	
Sealing wax...............1gp.....1lb	
Waterskin.................1gp.....4lb
Antitoxin x2............100gp.....--	
Holy water x2............50gp.....2lb
Sunrod x3.................6gp.....3lb
Cleric's vestments........5gp.....4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]81lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 227gp 


                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   350   875

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 230lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```



[sblock=Appearance]While Donovan tends to keep them covered, he bears various tatoos, most of them found near one or more of the scars he received in the fights those tatoos represent. The only generally-visible tatoo is that of Saint Pelor's sun symbol, which he had set on the back of his right hand when he took his vows. As for the scars, the only one he does nothing to conceal is the crecent-shaped mark near his left eye. Gained while holding off a half-dozen ruffians who were trying to extort gold from an elderly merchant, the scar reminds Donovan of the providence he's had; once he would have called it luck that saved his eye, now he believes it was a touch of the divine.

Donovan wears the more formal robes of his office when circumstances call for it, but prefers more humble attire. While his beard is more evenly trimmed and his face cleaner, he might still be mistaken for a laborer--with his broad shoulders, rough hands, and only-slightly-better-than-commoner's clothes--were it not for Saint Pelor's symbol hung prominently about his neck by a silver chain.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Donovan was a scrapper from the day he was born. His first enemy was his own umbilical cord, wrapped as it was around his throat as he struggled to reach the birth canal. He was the last of ten children in a poor home, and so had to fight for every scrap of food he got. And when he was ten years old, he had to fight a fever that took half of his siblings.

Given this, it would have been easy for Donovan to become a cutthroat or a thief, to prey on the weak. Instead, as the man grew, he became something of a local protector, eventually joining the city guard. It was while breaking up a small riot near the local temple that Donovan first encountered The Church of the Light (Knights of the Light?). Realizing his own strength of spirit was what had so long sustained him, Donovan instantly felt a kinship with the brethren of the church. He soon turned in his badge for a set of robes.

It is perhaps Brother Donovan's tendency not to set himself apart from his flock which has so endeared him to them. He's certainly not afraid to get his hands dirty; Donovan has spent more time than anyone working with the volunteer construction crews he organized to clean up and renovate the slums that housed the church's poorer followers.

When Donovan more recently spearheaded a campaign to clean out the "protection" gang leeching off his home neighborhood, he fought alongside the constabulary, then sat at table with the gang's leadership to broker their amnesty in exchange for their retreat.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared]*Augment Healing*: All Conjuration (healing) spells heal +2 per spell level.
orisons (5, DC 13): Detect Poison, Mending, Create Water, Guidance x2
1st level(4+1, DC 14): Divine Favor, Obscuring Mist, Entropic Shield, Remove Fear, Enlarge Person(D)
2nd level (3+1, DC 15): Blessed Aim, Make Whole, Spiritual Weapon, Status(D)
3rd level (2+1, DC 16): Dispel Magic, Wind Wall, Prayer(D)[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 2, 2009)

*Charley Demmo of the Intelligence Service*

Charley Demmo (Human male CG) Cleric of the Light

Character Level 5
[sblock=XP]
human paragon 1/Warlock 1/Cleric 1/HP2/HP3

Level 6 wil be cleric 
Level 7 will be Spymaster 1 (prestige)

10,001 starting
[/sblock]

Cleric 1 (spells as L1 casts as L3)/Human Paragon 3/Warlock 1

Roll Lookup 

+1 / S 12
+2 / D 14
+2 / C 14
+2 / I 14
+3 / W 17 (+1 L4)
+2 / Ch 14 (+2 HPL3)
(extra roll 12)

BAB +3
Init +8
Saves: 
HP 4d8+8

[sblock=Feats
L1-Able Learner-All skills are “in-class” and cost 1 skill point.
HL1-Improved Initiative (+4 initiative)
HPL1-Adaptive Learning (redundant to Able Learner) substitute Blooded (+2 Initiative/+2 Spot checks/Cannot be Shaken, can be Frightened or Panicked.)
L3-Heroic Destiny-once a day roll a d6 and add to the next d20 roll
HPL2-Urban Stealth [requires Know(local) 4] - +3 Move Silently & +3 Hide in the urban environment

next: L6-Skill Focus (Bluff)—to qualify for Spymaster
[/sblock]

[sblock=skills]
yeah I need to pick these....
[/sblock]

[sblock=Domains and Spells]
Domains
Luck-once a day, reroll one roll, must take second roll
Trickery-Add Bluff, Disguise, and Hide to your list of cleric class skills.

Spells
0: 4 Create Water; Detect Poison; Light; Purify Food & Water
1: 2+1+1D Protection from Evil; Sanctuary; Summon Monster I; Entropic Shield(D)
2: 1+1+1D Silence; Spiritual Weapon; Invisibility(D)

[/sblock]

[sblock=background]The sixth son of a poor, relatively unsuccessful businessman. Charley entered the clergy to have food to eat. He had been ignored as a child, so he learned on the street around his father’s open-air booth of goods. Charley's mother was a pale sickly woman who died in childbirth, so he never knew her. Stories about her were always that she looked dead even while she was alive. Church life did not really appeal to Charlie. He was a decent-enough parish priest, but a chance meeting with a church spymaster has led to an unexpected series of events.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skill Development]
New Class Skills:
combat, survelliance, information gathering, forgery, interrogation, and other such spycraft are now class skills

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/264438-four-lands-intelligence-service-21.html#post5214177
Roll Lookup
05 - +1 to attack
09 - +5 skill points to forgery
11 - + 5 base hit points
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2009)

*Nicodemus Brightlaw III - The Intelligence Service*

IC Posting Conventions:
"Color & Quotes" = Speech
_Color & Italics_ = Thoughts


```
Name: [COLOR="Olive"]Nicodemus Brightlaw III[/COLOR]                        Age: 25
 Class: Rogue (Custom)                              Height: 6'4"
  Race: Human                                       Weight: 225 lbs
  Size: Medium                                        Hair: Black
Gender: Male                                          Eyes: Green
 Align: Neutral                                       Skin: Olive Tan
 Deity: The Light
 
Str: 14 +2            Level:  05             XP:  10051
Dex: 15 +2            Speed:  30'            HP:  ??
Con: 13 +1             Init: +03*           ACP:  NA
Int: 17 +3              BAB: +03        Dmg Red:  0/anything
Wis: 11 +0          Grapple: +05      Spell Res:  None
Cha: 16 +3           Disarm: +16     Spell Save:  13
                       Trip: +06
 
                            *+06 w/ Spiked Chain
 
 
    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              16    10     +4    +0    +2   +0     +0    +0    +0
 
                  Touch AC: 12              Flatfooted AC: 14
 
 
                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             2     1     +1
Ref:              6     4     +2
Will:             2     1     +1
 
 
Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Spiked Chain            +6        2d4+3       19-20/x2     Reach & Adj
                                                           Trip/+2 Disarm
                                                           +3 Initiative
Crossbow Bolt (LB)      +5        1d8         19-20/x2     Range: 80'
Dagger (Melee & Thrown) +5        1d4+2       19-20/x2     Range: 10'
 
 
Languages: Common, Confederation, Brightlaw Trade Tongue, Illum
 
 
Human Traits:
    * +2 INT
    * Bonus Feat at First Level
    * +4 Skill Points at First Level, +1/Level after that
    * Favored Class (Rogue)
 
Rogue (Custom) Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple Weapons Plus Hand Crossbow, Rapier, Shortbow,
      Short Sword; Light Armor
    * Fighter Bonus Feats (Replaces Sneak Attack)
    * Cantrips as Sorcerer ½ Rogue Level (Replaces Trapfinding/Trapsense)
    * Evasion (Save for 0 Damage vs. Area Attacks)
    * Uncanny Dodge (Not considered Flat Footed unless Bound/Immobile)
 
Cantrips (6/Day):
    * Amanuensis
    * Launch Bolt
    * Prestidigitation
    * Resistance
    * Touch of Fatigue
 
Feats:
    * Investigator (+2 Gather Info/Search)          - Human
    * Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain)      - CL First
    * Quick Draw (Draw Weapon as Free Action)       - Fighter (01) Bonus
    * Combat Expertise (Trade BAB for AC, +5 Max)   - Fighter (02) Bonus
    *  Improved Trip (+4 Bonus Trip, No AoO)        - CL Third
    *  Improved Disarm (+4 Disarm Attempts, No AoO) - Fighter (04) Bonus
 
 
Skill Points: 96 ((11*4)+4/Lvl One + 12/Lvl after First)
 
Skills                Total   Rank   Ability  Misc
Appraise               5       2        3
Balance                6       2        2     2
Bluff                  8       5        3
Climb                  5       3        2     2*
Concentration          1       0        1
Craft                  3       0        3
Decipher Script        5       2        3
Diplomacy             10       3        3     2,2
Disable Device         3       0        3
Disguise               7       2        3     2
Escape Artist          7       5        2     2*
Forgery                5       2        3
Gather Information    12       5        3     2,2
Handle Animal                  0        3
Heal                   0       0        0
Hide                   5       3        2
Intimidate             7       2        3     2
Jump                   9       5        2     2
Knowledge (Arcana)     4       1        3
Knowledge (Arch/Engn)  4       1        3
Knowledge (Dngnrng)    4       1        3
Knowledge (Geography)  4       1        3
Knowledge (History)    4       1        3
Knowledge (Local)      8       5        3
Knowledge (Nature)     4       1        3
Knowledge (Nobility)   4       1        3
Knowledge (Religion)   4       1        3
Knowledge (The Planes) 4       1        3
Listen                 3       3        0
Move Silently          5       3        2
Open Lock              5       3        2
Perform                3       0        3
Profession                     0        0
Ride                   2       0        2
Search                 7       2        3     2
Sense Motive           5       5        0
Sleight of Hand        6       2        2     2
Speak Language                 0
Spellcraft                     0        3
Spot                   3       3        0
Survival               0       0        0
Swim                   2       0        2
Tumble                 9       5        2     2
Use Magic Device       4       1        3
Use Rope               7       5        2     2*
 
*Circumstantial bonuses not included in total
 
 
Money
PP: 00     GP: 153     SP: 01     CP: 00
 
Equipment                      Cost    Weight
Explorer's Outfit                       8 lb
Torc of Charisma +1            1000gp   1 lb
Mithril Shirt                  1100gp  10 lb
Spiked Chain (MasterPiece)     1025gp  10 lb
  +1 TH/Dam
  +1 Crit Threat Range
  +3 Initiative
Daggers (3)                       6gp   3 lb
Crossbow Bolts (20)               2gp   2 lb
Crossbow Bolt/Grappling Hook     21gp   ½ lb
Rope (Silk, 50')                 10gp   5 lb
Beltpouch (2)                     2gp   1 lb
  Flint & Steel                   1gp
  Parchment (5 Sheets)            1gp
  Charcoal (10 Sticks)            1sp
 
                        Total Weight: 40½ lb
 
            Light  Medium   Heavy    Over Head  Lift    Push
Max Weight: 0-58   59-116   117-175  0-175      0-350   0-875
```

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: ??/??     AC: 16   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 14
 Init: +03*    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+06    ST(W):+02
      *+06 w/ Spiked Chain

  BAB: 03   Grapple:+05    Trip:+06   Disarm:+16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Spiked Chain            +6        2d4+4          20/x2     Reach & Adj
                                                           Trip/+2 Disarm
                                                           +3 Initiative
Crossbow Bolt (LB)      +5        1d8+1       19-20/x2     Range: 80'
Dagger (Melee & Thrown) +5        1d4+2       19-20/x2     Range: 10'

Cantrips: 6/6 remaining per Day
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background/Appearance] 
Raised in the luxury of the ruling family of the Grand Duchy of Brightlaw, Nicodemus enjoyed every advantage that the wealth of a huge banking family could provide. He was given the finest classical education, the best weapons training and much practice negotiating the political maze that is the southern realms of the Four Lands. And like most youth who are given such great advantages, he grew into a spoiled, wayward young man who abused his priviledges and had no sense of responsibility. Or so it seemed . . .

In truth, Nico's branch of the family have long headed the covert intelligence operations of the Brightlaw banking empire. They have established a secret tradition of publicly denouncing a member of each generation and sending this 'black sheep' out into the Four Lands as an operative at large. Nico's Uncle Christos approached him some fifteen years ago and educated him as to the history of this tradition, as well as the benefits and expectations of such an important post. Once he was certain his young nephew fully understood the importance of the post and the responsibility that came with it, he offered Nico the chance to follow in the footsteps of his great grandmother Katherine and his twice great uncle Nicodemus (the First) - both of whom he had previously thought were truly the most famous scapegraces of the Brightlaw family.

Nicodemus spent the next 13 years diligently applying himself to learning everything he could about both of his lives, while appearing to the world as a lazy dilettant. Two years ago, to all appearances, his father finally had had enough and put young Nico out. Since that time he has been roaming the Four Lands as a free agent, expanding his reputation in the realms even as he establishes a network of contacts and keeps a thumb on the political and economical pulse of the various countries.

Physically, Nico is an oddity in his family. While he has the typical Brightlaw coloring - Mediteranean Olive skin, black hair and green eyes - he is much larger than most of the Brightlaws. Males in the Brightlaw family average about 5½ feet and slender, and only very rarely do they reach six feet. Nico is almost 6½ feet tall and weighs in at a muscular 225 pounds. He uses his size to his advantage, deliberately leading people to underestimate his intelligence and view him as nothing more than a big, good looking 'jock.'
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2009)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Llyr Vaughan 
[B]Class:[/B]Bard 5	[b]Starting Level[/b]: 5
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] TBD
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] Saint Olidammara 

[B]Str:[/B] 09 -1 	[B]Level:[/B] 5		[B]XP[/B]: 
[B]Dex:[/B] 15 +2 	[B]BAB:[/B] +4		[B]HP:[/B] XX/XX ()
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 	[B]Grapple:[/B] +9	
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] 1 pts - Int
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2 	[B]Init:[/B] +2		[B]Spell Save:[/B] +4
[B]Cha:[/B] 18 +4 	[B]ACP:[/B] -0		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] X%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+4	+1	+2	+0	+0	+0	17
[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None
[b]BAB:[/b] +4

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+2	+1	+1	
[B]Ref:[/B]	+6	+4	+2	
[B]Will:[/B]	+6	+4	+2	

[B]Notes:[/B]


[B]Weapon					Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]


[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Illum, Aram, Dashai

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

Human:

Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

Divine Bard:

Bardic Knowledge
Bardic Music (5/day)
Divine bards need wisdom (not charisma) 10+level to cast a spell.
Divine bards have access to some additional clerical-type spells.
High charisma gains bonus spells daily


[B]Feats: [/B] 
Wanderer's Diplomacy (PHB2)  
Lingering Song (CA, 111) - bardic music effects last 1 minute after done hearing the Bard 
Extend Spell 


[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 14 + spell level), all spells cast at CL5
Bard Spells: 3 - 0 levels, 4 - 1st levels, 2 - 2nd level


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 78 [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]

Bluff	        +10      6	+4
Concentration	+4	3	+1	      
Decipher Script +4      1      +3
Diplomacy       +13     5      +4 	+2 [bluff] +2 [sense motive]
Gather Info     +9      5	+4       
Hide*           +7      5      +2 
Know (arcana)	+7	4	+3
Know (dungeon)	+7	4	+3
Know (history)	+7	4	+3
Know (local)	+7	4	+3
Know (religion)	+7	4	+3
Know (nature)	+4	1	+3
Know (nobility)	+4	1	+3	       
Listen		+7	5	+2
Hide*           +7      5      +2 
Perform (horn)  +14	8	+4 	+2 MW Lute 
Sense Motive	+7	5	+2
Tumble          +7	5	+2


[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:					Cost	Weight[/B]
Wildwood Chain Shirt [RoTW]			500	18.5 lbs
Darkwood Buckler 				205gp	 2.5lbs
MW Lute						100gp	 3 lbs
Wand of MM (lvl 5) (50 charges)			3,750gp	 - lbs
Clearwater Tablet (5) (C.Scoundrel)		5 gp	 - lbs
Liquid Sunshine (1) (C.Scoundrel)		20 gp	 - lbs
Sunrod (2)					4 gp	2 lbs
Daystrider Capsule (5) (C.Scoundrel)		50 gp	- lbs
Tindertwig (10)					10 gp	- lbs
Trail Bar (10) (C.Scoundrel) 			10 gp	- lbs
Antitoxin (2)					100 gp	- lbs
Smokestick (4)					80 gp	2 lbs

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 28 lbs	[B]Money:[/B] 2290 sp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	30	60	90	180	450

[B]Age:[/B] 32
[B]Height:[/B] 5'9" 
[B]Weight:[/B] 175 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Long, Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned
```



[sblock=Background]
WIP
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

STILL SUBJECT TO CHANGE FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS!!!


*Braxton Hague*
_Neutral Good Human Rogue 4/Fighter 1_
_XPs: 10000_
[sblock=Experience Tracker]
10,000 - starting XPs (5th level)[/sblock]
*Age:* 25
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6 ft. 2 in.
*Weight:* 200 lb.
*Eyes:* Green-Blue
*Hair:* Strawberry Blonde
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 16 [+3] 
*DEX:* 16 [+3]
*CON:* 14 [+2]
*INT:* 12 [+1]
*WIS:* 11 [+0]
*CHA:* 12 [+1]	(+1 level advancement)
[sblock=Secret 7th Roll]
An 11!
[/sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2232419/

*HP: TBD by DM* 
*Armor Class:* 20 (10 base + 3 dex + 1 dodge feat + 4 armor + 2 shield)
*Damage Reduction:* 2 (sturdy armor)
*Initiative:* +8 (+3 dex, +4 feat, +1 equipment)
*BAB:* +4
- Melee Base: +7
- Ranged Base: +7
*Attacks:*
--- Winter's Kiss: +9 (1d8+4/19-20)
--- Longbow +9 (1d8+4/x3)
*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +5 (3 base + 2 con)
*REFL:* +7 (4 base + 3 dex)
*WILL:* +1 (1 base + 0 wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_
- _Sneak Attack +2d6_
- _Trapfinding_
- _Evasion_
- _Trap Sense (+1)_
- _Uncanny Dodge_
- _Fighter Bonus Feat_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Improved Initiative_
- _Dodge_
- _Combat Expertise/i]
- Weapon Focus: Longsword[/size]

*Skills:* 70 rogue + 4 fighter
Balance +10 (5 ranks, +3 dex, "synergy")
Bluff +6 (5 ranks, +1 cha)
Climb +5 (2 ranks, +3 str)
Diplomacy +9 (5 ranks, +1 cha, +2 "synergy," +1 equipment)
Disable Device +10 (7 ranks, +1 int, +2 circumstance)
Disguise +4 (1 rank, +1 cha, +2 "synergy")
Jump +10 (5 ranks, +3 str, +2 "synergy")
Knowledge, local +3 (2 ranks, +1 int)
Listen +3 (3 ranks, +0 wis)
Gather Information +4 (3 ranks, +1 cha)
Hide +10 (5 ranks, +3 dex, +2 equipment)
Intimidate +4 (1 rank, +1 cha, +2 "synergy")
Move Silently	+11 (6 ranks, +3 dex, +2 equipment)
Open Locks +12 (7 ranks, +3 dex, +2 circumstance)
Search +4 (3 ranks, +1 int)
Sense Motive +2 (2 ranks, +0 wis)
Sleight of Hand +7 (2 ranks, +3 dex, +2 "synergy")
Spot +3 (3 ranks, +0 wis)
Swim +5 (2 ranks, +3 str)
Tumble +10 (5 ranks, +3 dex, +2 "synergy")

*Languages:*
- Common/Trade Tongue
- Illum
- Confederation

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
- Chain shirt, masterpiece: Sturdy x3, mastercraft x2, balanced (1100sp, -0 ACP, DR2, +1 intiative, 25lb)
- Heavy shield, darkwood (227sp, -0 ACP, 5lb)

*Melee weapons*
- Culthais: Longsword +1 (2315sp, 4lb)
Culthais is a beautifully wrought blade, well forged and decorated with an ivory hilt. The blade shines with a pale blue-white light at Braxton's silent command.
- 2 Daggers (4sp, 2lb)

*Ranged weapons*
- Composite longbow (STR rating: +3), masterwork: accurate x2, sharp (700sp, +2 attack, +1 damage)
- 40 arrows

*Mundane equipment*
- Courtier’s Dress, fine: +1 diplomacy (80sp, n/a)
- Miscellaneous Jewlery (50sp, 0lb)
- Boots, excellent: +1 move silently, +1 to hide, 150gp)
- Cloak, excellent: +1 move silently, +1 to hide, 150gp)
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
--- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
--- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
--- Trail rations, 3 days (15sp, 3lb)
--- 2 Sacks (2sp, 1lb)
- Beltpouch (1gp, 1/2lb)
--- Flint & steel (1gp, 0lb)
--- Thieves’ Tools, masterwork (100gp, 2lb)

Weight Carried: 
Remaining money: 

*Description*
Well-dressed, tall, and with a muscular build, Braxton looks the part of a young nobleman. His strawberry-blonde hair is nearly shoulder length, and a broad white smile is ever-present upon his face. His eyes are the color of the sea after a storm, and his handsome features make him quite popular with the ladies. 

Braxton is quite taken with dressing in fine clothing, and always tries to maintain a clean, immaculate appearance. His usual dress consists of fine wool pants tucked into lustrously polished leather boots, and a brightly colored silk shirt over which he wears a suede open coat with slashed sleeves. A wide and finely tooled belt finishes the ensemble, to which he straps his longblade and dagger. He wears a shirt of finely wrought chainmail under his clothing, and wears a few trinkets and baubles of gold and silver to help maintain the illusion of a young aristocrat.





*Background & Personality*
Young and dashing, Braxton is a man of great passion. He has a love of swordplay, adventure, pretty women, good food and strong drink. After all, variety is the spice of life, or so he will lead you to believe.

Braxton grew up on the streets of the busy port town of Seaton, and early on took to hanging about the docks. With a keen interest in meeting people from the far corners of the world, Braxton would take to talking to strangers to learn what he might. Eloquent and likeable, it was an easy thing for him to get folk to open up and share their experiences. It was during this time in his life, though, that he fell in with a group of dockyard toughs. Young Braxton participated in many crimes...theft, smuggling, muggings...all for the sake of a few coins and the acceptance and security of the group. When he found out the group was engaged in the trading of human beings, though, it was more than Braxton's conscious could bear. After a confrontation with the gang's leader, Braxton was forced to flee Seaton.

Confident, yet careful, Braxton tries to avoid trouble when he can. He has trained his eyes and ears to spot trouble before it starts, and is a firm believer that discretion is the better part of valor. Talkative and pleasant, Braxton is a deal maker, and believes that if one takes the time, most situations can be solved through negotiation and quick thinking.

Son of a warrior of fair skill and a mother who had too much beauty and too little talent. Braxton learned to handle a blade from the teaching's of his father. He learned his other skills...picking locks, sneaking about, and sleight of hand from the disreputable sorts that he found himself spending much of his early life associating with._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2009)

work in progress:

[stolen character sheet: ]


Player: D. Johannes     
On line name: Scott DeWar
Campain setting: The Four Lands - J. Alexander's homebrew
The Four Lands
Campain: Divine avengers  IC thread   OOC thread 
System: 3.5 D&D


```
[b]Basic Information[/b]
[u]Character name:[/u] Oskaar of Greensfen   [u]ECL[/u]:3
[u]Class:[/u] Ranger 3      Alingment : Neutral Good
[u]Diety:[/u]The light  
[u]Race:[/u] Human  [u]Size:[/u] medium  [u]Gender:[/u] Male

[b]Appearence[/b]
[u]Age:[/u]   [u]Height:[/u] 5'8"   [u]Weight:[/u]
[u]Hair:[/u] brown   [u]Eyes:[/u] brown   [u]Skin:[/u] tanned
[u]Clothing/General looks[/u]: 

[b]Statistics[/b] (36 point buy)
[b][u]Str[/b][/u] 16 (+3) [10 points]
[b][u]Dex[/b][/u] 14 (+2) [6 points]
[b][u]Con[/b][/u] 12 (+1) [4 points]
[b][u]Int[/b][/u] 14 (+2) [6 points]
[b][u]Wis[/b][/u] 14 (+2) [6 points]
[b][u]Chr[/b][/u] 12 (+1) [4 points]

[b]Saves  Base Abil Misc Total[/b]   
[u]Fort[/u]     +3  +1    +0   +4
[u]Reflex[/u]   +3  +2    +0   +5
[u]Will[/u]     +1  +2    +0   +3


[u][b]Race features[/u][/b] :
Human
Medium creature
movement: 30 feet
+1 Feat at level 1
+4 Skill Points, +1/ level after the first
Auto Lang: Commen

favored class: Ranger

[u][b]Class features[/u][/b]
lv1: Favored Enemy(Lychans- broad subject), 
     Track, 
     Wild Empathy
lv2: Combat style: Archer
lv3: Endurence

[u][b]Feats[/u][/b]
Human: Point blank shot
Lv1: Precise shot
Lv3: Weapon Focus (Long Bow, comp)

[b]Weapon          Att    Dam     Crit   Type[/b]
Long bow, comp   +6    1d8+3   19-20/X3   P
Long sword       +7    1d8+4   19-20/X2   S
Light Mace       +6    1d6+3       X2     B
Dagger           +6    1d4+3   19-20/X2   S/P


[b]Init: [/b]+2 [b]BAB:[/b] +3 [b]Grap:[/b] +6 [b]move: [/b]30
 *: +1 Inititive when using bow or long sword

[b]A/C Info               max[/b]
[b]Armour         bonus   dex   ACP   [/b] 
Studded Leather +3      +5    -0 *    
* mwk mastercrafted
[b]   Total: 15   FF: 13   Touch: 12 [/b]       

[b]Skills:[/b]
skill points: 
36 + 9 + 9

[b]Skill          Ranks  Abil  misc  Total[/b]
[u]Climb[/u]            +2    +3    +0   +5
[u]Concentration[/u]    +1    +1    +0   +2
[u]Craft[/u]:           +5    +2    +1   +8
     Bowyer/Fletcher
[u]Handle Animal +2    +1    +0   +3
[u]Heal[/u]             +2    +2    +0   +4
[u]Hide[/u]             +3    +2    +1   +6
[u]Jump[/u]             +3    +3    +0   +6
[u][b]Knowledge:[/b]
Dungeeoneering [/u]  +3    +2    +0   +5
[u]Geography[/u]        +3    +2    +0   +5
[u]Nature[/u]           +3    +2    +0   +5
[u]Listen[/u]           +4    +2    +0   +6
[u]Move silent[/u]      +3    +2    +1   +6
[u]Ride[/u]             +3    +2    +0   +5
[u]Search[/u]           +3    +2    +0   +5
[u]Spot[/u]             +3    +2    +0   +5
[u]Survival[/u]         +5    +2    +0   +7
[u]Swim[/u]             +3    +3    +0   +6
[u]Use rope[/u]         +3    +2    +0   +5

[b]Equipment:[/b] 

[b][u]Protection:[/b][/u]
Studded Leather,            25.0 Gp   20 Lb
   Mwk * (1)               300.0 Gp    ---

[b][u]Weapons[/b][/u]
Long bow, comp,           100.0 Gp   3.0 Lb
   Mighty   (+3)          300.0 Gp    ---
   Mwk * (2)                150.0 Gp    ---
Arrows, norm            1.0 Gp   3.0 Lb
Arrows, mwk (sharp) x 40   102.0 Gp   3.0 Lb
Arrows, mwk (Accurate) x 40 102.0 Gp   3.0 Lb
L Sword,                  15.0 Gp   4.0 Lb
   Mwk * (3)              300.0 Gp    ---
Light Mace                  5.0 Gp   4.0 Lb
Dagger  X 2                 4.0 gp   2.0 Lb

[b][u]Other:[/b][/u]
Backpack                    2.0   2.0 Lb
Bedroll                     0.1   5.0Lb
Blanket, winter           0.5   3.0 Lb
Flint and steels            1.0 Gp    ---
Grapple hook            1.0 Gp   4.0 Lb
Oil, flask X10            1.0 gp   10.0 lb
Rope, silk 150 ft         30.0 Gp   15.0 Lb
Hammer X2                   1.0 Gp   4.0 Lb
Piton X 10                   1.0 Gp   5.0 Lb
Belt Pouch X 2               2.0 Gp   1.0 Lb
Water skin X 2                2.0 Gp   8.0 Lb
Case, Map                   1.0 Gp   0.5 Lb
   Paper X 100          40.0 Gp   ---
   Ink                     8.0 Gp   ---
   Ink pen X3          0.3 Gp   ---
Everburning tourch          110.0 Gp   1.0 Lb
Sunrods X 10            20.0 Gp   10.0 Lb
Artisan's tools, mwk   55.0 Gp   5.0 Lb
Climber's Kit             80.0 Gp   5.0 Lb
Explorer's outfit           ----    ---
Rations X 14             7.0 Gp   14.0 Lb

Special Items:
Fareye oil X 5            125 Gp   ---- (spot +1; 1 minute) *(4)
Nature's Draught X 3     150 Gp   ---- (handle animal/Wild Empathy; 12 hours) *(4)
Camoflage Kit              40 Gp   5 Lb (+2 hide, 10 uses) *(4)
"Itchy" the mule       8 Gp   ---
   Pack Saddle     5.0 GP   15.0 Lb

[sblock=what is on the pack saddle]

Pack Saddle       15.0 Lb
Arrows 12.0 Lb
   NORM X10 
   MWK Accurate X 35
   MWK Sharp X 35 
Winter Blanket    3.0 Lb
Grapple        4.0 Lb
Oil X 9        9.0 Lb
Rope, Silk 100' 10.0 Lb
Hammer X 2     4.0 Lb
Pitons X 10    5.0 Lb
Water Skin     4.0 Lb
Sunrods X8     8.0 Lb
Artasan's tools   5.0 Lb
Rations X 11  11.0 Lb

[/sblock]
(*(4)) complete Adventurer

[b]money[/b]
spent so far: 2104.9
start: 2700 i.a.w. table 5-1 of d.m.g.
     
Weight Allowence: 

131.3 LB  (67.5 lb on self, 77.0 Lb on Mule)

light:  76 lbs
medium: 77- 153 Lb
heavy: 154- 230 Lb

[b]special Notes:[/b]
* (1) 
   Mstrcft: -1 ACP; well crafted- Move Silent (+1);
   well crafted- Hide (+1)
* (2)
   Balenced (+1 Init), Deadly (X 2 crit threat)
   Mwk 
* (3)
   Balenced (+1 Init), Accurate(+1 att), Sharp(+1 Dam)

X
```

[/stolen character sheet]
[sblock=class features]
xxx
[/sblock


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 8, 2009)

*Marshal William ferret*

(for marshal's game)

```
Name:      William Ferret
Race:       Human
Player:     Neurotic
Classes:   Marshal 5
Hit Points: 8 + 5d8 + 5* (1(CON)+1(favored class))
Experience: ??
Alignment:  Lawful Neutral
Speed:      Walk 30 ft.
Languages:  Nortern Illum, Northern Gaulic

------------------------ Description -----------------------
Height: 5' 10"          Weight: 170lbs.	Gender: Male	
Eyes:   Brown		Hair: Brown	Skin: Tanned
Quirks: Military demeanor
Speech style: 
Quotable: My word is my bond.
Flaws: honorable (as represented by a trait)
-------------------------------------------------------------

Stat    Score   Mod
STR      14      (+2)    5
DEX      12      (+1)	 2
CON      12      (+1)	 2
INT      13      (+1)	 3
WIS      10      (+0)	 0
CHA      20      (+4)	13 +1@4th +2 racial
----------------------------
Total:			23

Skills: (4class +1human +1int) *5 = 30




Class Skills: Bluff, Craft, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, Heal, Intimidate, Knowledge (all), Linguistics, Perception, Perform, Profession, Ride, Sense Motive, Survival, Swim.

-------------------------- Skills ---------------------------------------------
Skill					Ranks	Class	Attrib	Misc	Total
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Acrobatics Dex 						1		 1
Appraise Int						1		 1
Bluff Cha 				5	3	5		12
Climb Str				1		2		 3
Craft Int					3	1		 4
Diplomacy Cha 				4	3	4	1+1	11	Chivalric + Sword
Disable Device Dex					1		 1
Disguise Cha						5		 5
Escape Artist Dex					1		 1
Fly Dex							1		 1
Handle Animal Cha			1	3	5		 9
Heal Wis					*	0		 0
Intimidate Cha				5	3	5	3+2	16	Skill Focus + Armor
Knowledge (arcana) Int				*	1		 1
Knowledge (dungeoneering) Int			*	1		 1
Knowledge (engineering)  Int			*	1		 1
Knowledge (geography) Int			*	1		 1
Knowledge (history) Int				*	1	1	 1	Chivalric
Knowledge (local) Int			1	3	1		 5
Knowledge (nature) Int				*	1		 1
Knowledge (nobility) Int		1	3	1		 5
Knowledge (planes) Int				*	1		 1
Knowledge (religion) Int			*	1		 1
Linguistics Int					*	1		 1
Perception Wis				2	3	0		 5
Perform (Oratory) Cha			2	3	5		10 
Profession Wis					*	0		 0
Ride Dex				2	3	1		 6
Sense Motive Wis			4	3	0		 7
Sleight of Hand Dex					1		 1
Spellcraft Int						1		 1
Stealth Dex						1		 1
Survival Wis				1	3	0		 4
Swim Str				1	3	2		 6
Use Magic Device Cha					5		 5

				       30


-------------------------- Feats ----------------------------
All armor, all weapon proficiencies (except tower shield)

Skill Focus (Intimidate) (Marshal) +3 to intimidate
Weapon Focus (human)
Power Attack (1st)
Dazzling Display (3rd) - http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/dazzling-display-combat---final
Alternate: Cleave (3rd) - if you disallow DD

Resounding Blow (5th) - on crit Will DC 17 (10+1/2 lvl + CHA) or cower for 1 round - this is from Book of Exalted Deeds
PF Alternate (if you dissalow RB): Step Up - if somebody makes 5' step to move away follow him immediately by sacrificing 5' move from my next round


-------------------------- Traits ---------------------------
Heirloom weapon (+1 trait bonus to hit with Call to Arms)
Chivalrous (+1 trait bonus to diplomacy and history checks)

-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------- Auras ----------------------------
Auras (6 minor/2 major)
Determined Caster - +5 to overcome spell resistance
Master of Opportunity - +5 to AC vs. AOO
Over the top - +5 to damage when charging
Motivate Dexterity - +5 to dex checks, dex skill checks and initiative (DEFAULT)
Accurate Flaker - +5 to Attack Rolls when Flanking
Motivate vigor - +5hp added to the amount cured by Cure and Heal spells

Motivate Attack - +2 to melee attack rolls
Resilient Troops - +2 to all saves (DEFAULT)



1. Confirm Critical Hits
2. Combat Manuver Bonus
* 6. Caster Level checks
* 8. Dexterity checks (including intiative rolls) and Dexterity-based skill checks
* 13. AC against Attacks of Opportunity
* 18. Damage Rolls when Charging
* 19. Attack Rolls when Flanking
20. Damage Rolls when Flanking
* 21. added to the amount cured by Cure and Heal spells
24. AC when adjacent to an ally
-------------------------------------------------------------


-------------------- Special Abilities ---------------------
Rally 1/day
	* allow allies to re-roll a failed saving throw. Can spend an additional daily use of Rally ability and grant a bonus on the re-			roll equal to Charisma bonus (if any).
	* spend 1 daily use of Rally ability to heal the allies. They re-gain a number of hit points equal to the Marshal's Charisma bonus 		multiplied by the target's hit dice.
	* spend 1 daily use of Rally ability and grant the allies the immediate use of a move action. Marshal can spend 2 daily uses of 			Rally ability and grant allies the immediate use of a standard action. Marshal can spend 3 daily uses of Rally ability and 			grant allies the immediate use of a full-round action.
	* spend 1 daily use of Rally ability and grant allies a bonus equal to Charisma bonus (if any) on all Attack Rolls, Damage Rolls, 			Skill Checks, Ability Checks, Saving Throws, and Caster Level Checks for 1 round.

Improved Aid Another +3



   Total  / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 18		10	18
w/ shield 20	10	20

 
Initiative:   +1 (+6)
BAB:          +3
Melee to hit:  +9 (3 BAB, 2 STR, 1 enhancement, 1 trait, 2 quality)
Ranged to hit: +5

[SIZE=1][B]Add +2 for major aura unless otherwise noted[/B][/SIZE]
Saves:
Fort:   4+1 = 5
Ref:	1+1 = 2
Will:	4+0 = 4
 
Unarmed attack:
to hit:       +5
damage:       1d3+2
critical:     20/x2
 
MW Morningstar
to hit:		+6
damage: 	1d8+2 (Bludgeon and Pierce)
critical:	20/x2

Call to Arms - +1 Falchion 375 (base) + 1000(masterpiece) + 2000 (enchantment) = 3375
Masterpiece:
Deadly - +1 to threat range (17-20)
Accurate - doubled +2 to hit
Sharp - doubled +2 to damage
Decorative - +1 to diplomacy

to hit: +9
damage: 2d4+5 (Slash)
critical: 17-20/x2


Helm of Tactics		 2000gp (1 lb) - 3/day within 60' for 10 rounds +2dmg vs flanked opponents OR +1 to minor aura

Armor of The Faithful General (+8AC ACP:5 35% (50 lbs))  1500 + 1000 = 2500
Masterpiece:
Fortified - doubled (20% fortification)
Thick - tripled (DR 2 vs ranged and melee attacks)
Threatening - +2 intimidate
-------------------------------------------
 3375
 2500
 2000
----
 7875


Signet ring (cold iron)   10
MW Coldiron Morningstar  316  (6 lbs)
Darkwood Shield, heavy wooden 107 gp	+2AC ACP:0 15% (10 lbs)

Acid flask		 10	1
Alchemy Fire		 20	1	
Antitoxin		 50	
Smokestick		 20	1/2
Tanglefoot bag		 50	4
Thunderstone		 30	1	
Sunrod			  2x5	5x1
-----------------------------------
			623 gp

Explorer's outfit: 10 (8lbs)
Heavy warhorse 400
Chain Shirt Barding 400 (+4 AC 100lbs,  ACP: -2, normal speed)
------------------------------------
			810 gp

Caltrops x2 2gp 4lbs
MAsterwork Manacles x2 100gp 4lbs (DC 35 escape artist or Strength check DC 28)
Nobles outfit: 75gp 10 lbs
-------------------------------------
			177

Total:
7875
 623
 810
 177
-----
9560


Remaining: 1190

10 500 total in PF

[sblock=History]
William was in the army as long as he can remember. His father was successful general leading armies of the Light, cleaning and reclaiming northern reaches of the Valley. After several successful campaigns he became too powerful for some nobles and through subtle machinations in the Valley, George Ferret was declared persona non grata.

Undettered, he made his home in Northlands, living with his wife and her relatives. Soon, his talent was recognized and he once again started leading soldiers, this time units of The Brotherhood. He earned small keep for his victories and was content.

It lasted until one early spring he started campaign on the eastern border when horde of humanoids descended upon Ferret Keep and slaughtered everyone inside, including his wife. His son, William was traveling with him for some time as aide de camp, liutenant in Brotherhood, learning his craft from the best.

Where his father was loud and boisterous, leading by tactical knowledge and physical might, William was quieter, leading by example and diplomacy. He was never one for cavalry charges, but he lead his unit dependably.

George Ferret was broken upon hearing the news of his wife's death. This second crumbling of his life was too much and he lead his army north on vengeance rampage. They traveled fast and light, slaughtering everything they encountered. Until, one day, they crashed into tribal war of orcs. Which prompty turned upon humans in their lands. George made valiant stand, but the outcome was preordained. Finally, the peril removed cloud of wrath and he ordered the troops to fall back as fast as they can. The put William in charge, gave him sword, helm and exchanged armor with him. He then asked for volonteers and charged one last time into the mass of orcs.

William wanted to stay, but his orders were clear. Save as many as you can. Get back into Northlands. Thus, he turned and retreated fighting the orcs whole the way to the border. He never fails to feel the pride of seeing black and green flag charging toward the Horde and loss of his mother. But his burning desire to make a name for himself leads him to take risky missions in small teams.

Thus, when the opportunity to kill more humanoids and reclaim more land, he eagerly took his orders and went to meet his new freelance companions.

OOC: I'm thinking he'd be representative of the Brotherhood in the party
[/sblock]
```


[sblock=Marshal Redux (FROM PF PRE-RELEASE FORUM)]

BAB: +3/4
Good Saves: Fortitude and Will
Hit Dice: 1d8

Class Skills: Bluff, Craft, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, Heal, Intimidate, Knowledge (all), Linguistics, Perception, Perform, Profession, Ride, Sense Motive, Survival, Swim.

Skill Ranks Per Level: 4 + Int modifier.

Marshals are proficient in all Simple and Martial Weapons, all Armors (Light, Medium, and Heavy Armor), and Shields (but not Tower Shields).

LEVEL ABILITY
1. 1 Minor Aura, Skill Focus
2. 1 Major Aura, Major Aura +1
3. Rally 1/day
4. Improved Aid Another +3
5. Major Aura +2


6. Rally 2/day
7. 2 Minor Auras
8. Improved Aid Another +4
9. Rally 3/day
10. Major Aura +3
11. 2 Major Auras
12. Rally 4/day, Improved Aid Another +5
13. 3 Minor Auras
14. Widen Aura
15. Major Aura +4, Rally 5/day
16. Improved Aid Another +6
17. Free Aura
18. Rally 6/day
19. 4 Minor Auras
20. 3 Major Auras, Major Aura +5, Improved Aid Another +7

Minor Aura (Su). The Marshal projects an aura that affects all allies within 60 feet. Her allies add her Charisma bonus (if any) to the rolls influenced by the aura the Marshall is projecting. At 1st level, the Marshal knows 2 Minor Auras, and she learns 1 additional Minor Aura every time she gains a class level in Marshal. Projecting or changing an aura is a Swift Action.

At 1st level, a Marshal can only project 1 Minor Aura at a time. At 7th level, she can project 2 Minor Auras at the same time; at 13th level she can project 3 Minor Auras; and at 19th level, she can project 4 Minor Auras.

Skill Focus. At 1st level, the Marshal gains Skill Focus in any one class skill of her choice as a bonus feat.

Major Aura (Su). Beginning at 2nd level, the Marshal learns to project a Major Aura. The bonus from her Major Aura is +1 at 2nd level. It increases to +2 at 5th level, and by +1 for every 5 additional levels thereafter (+3 at 10th, +4 at 15th, +5 at 20th). She can project a Major Aura and a Minor Aura simultaneously. Activating or changing a Major Aura is a Swift Action. Marshals know a number of Major Auras equal to 1/2 their class level.

At 11th level, the Marshal can project 2 Major Auras at once. At 20th level, she can project 3 Major Auras at once.

Rally (Ex). Beginning at 3rd level, the Marshal can Rally her allies as an immediate action. She can Rally her allies once per day at 3rd level. At 6th level, and every 3 levels thereafter, she gains an additional daily use of her Rally ability. She can use her rally ability for one of the following effects.

She can allow her allies to re-roll a failed saving throw. She can spend an additional daily use of her Rally ability and grant a bonus on the re-roll equal to her Charisma bonus (if any).

She can spend 1 daily use of her Rally ability to heal her allies. They re-gain a number of hit points equal to the Marshal's Charisma bonus multiplied by the target's hit dice.

She can spend 1 daily use of her Rally ability and grant her allies the immediate use of a move action. She can spend 2 daily uses of her Rally ability and grant her allies the immediate use of a standard action. She can spend 3 daily uses of her Rally ability and grant her allies the immediate use of a full-round action.

She can spend 1 daily use of her Rally ability and grant her allies a bonus equal to her Charisma bonus (if any) on all Attack Rolls, Damage Rolls, Skill Checks, Ability Checks, Saving Throws, and Caster Level Checks for 1 round.

Improved Aid Another (Ex). At 4th level, the Marshal learns to improve the support she grants her allies in combat. Beginning at 4th level, when using the Aid Another action, the Marshal provides a +3 bonus (instead of the normal bonus of +2). This bonus increases to +4 at 8th level and by +1 every 4 levels thereafter (+5 at 12th, +6 at 16th, +7 at 20th).

Widen Aura (Su). Beginning at 14th level, the Marshal can double the range of one of her auras (major or Minor) by choosing to project it twice at the same time. She can triple the range of one of her auras by choosing to project it three times at the same time.

Free Auras (Su). Beginning at 17th level, The Marshal can change or initiate new auras as a free action instead of a swift action. This allows her to change or initiate more than one aura in a single round.

Minor Auras. Allies of the Marshal add her Charisma bonus to rolls of the following:
1. Confirm Critical Hits
2. Combat Manuver Bonus
3. Fortitude Saves
4. Reflex Saves
5. Will Saves
6. Caster Level checks
7. Strength checks and Strength-based skill checks
8. Dexterity checks (including intiative rolls) and Dexterity-based skill checks
9. Constitution checks and Constitution-based skill checks
10. Intelligence checks and Intelligence-based skill checks
11. Wisdom checks and Wisdom-based skill checks
12. Charisma checks and Charisma-based skill checks
13. AC against Attacks of Opportunity
14. Attack Rolls for Attacks of Opportunity
15. Damage Rolls for Attacks of Opportunity
16. AC against a Charging opponent
17. Attack Rolls when Charging
18. Damage Rolls when Charging
19. Attack Rolls when Flanking
20. Damage Rolls when Flanking
21. added to the amount cured by Cure and Heal spells
22. applied as Damage Reduction vs. non-lethal damage
23. x5 in feet added to speed when withdrawing from combat
24. AC when adjacent to an ally

Major Auras

1. DR 1/- per plus
2. Damage rolls
3. Melee attack rolls
4. Ranged attack rolls
5. AC
6. All Saving Throws
7. Multiplied by 5 feet and added to Speed
8. Energy Resistance 5 (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic)
9. Energy Shield 2 (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic)
10. Fast Healing (upto a maximum of one half the ally's maximum hitpoints.
11. Spell Resistance 5 + 5 per plus of the Major Aura.
12. Spell DCs
[/sblock]

[sblock=Original 3.5 version]
Name:      William Ferret
Race:       Human
Player:     Neurotic
Classes:   Marshal 7
Hit Points: 8 + 6d8 + 7* 1(CON)
Experience: ??
Alignment:  Lawful Neutral
Speed:      Walk 30 ft.
Languages:  Nortern Illum, Northern Gaulic

------------------------ Description -----------------------
Height: 5' 10"          Weight: 170lbs.	Gender: Male	
Eyes:   Brown		Hair: Brown	Skin: Tanned
Quirks: Military demeanor
Speech style: 
Quotable: My word is my bond.
Flaws: honorable
-------------------------------------------------------------

Stat    Score   Mod
STR      14      (+2)    6
DEX      12      (+1)	 4
CON      12      (+1)	 4
INT      11      (+0)	 3
WIS      10      (+0)	 2
CHA      18      (+4)	13 +1@4th
----------------------------
Total:			32

Skills: 5*4+5*6 = 50
-------------------------- Skills --------------------------
Skill                   Total   Rnk     Stat	Msc
Bluff			12	 8.0	  4	   0
Climb			 3	 1.0	  2	   0
Diplomacy               19       6.0      4        9 (from Bluff, Sense Motive 

and Nobility, skill focus)
Handle Animal            9       5.0      4        0
Intimidate              11       8.0      1        2 (from Bluff)
Knowledge(Nobility)	 5	 5.0	  0	   0
Listen                   1       1.0      0        0
Perform (Oratory)        5       1.0      4        0
Ride                     4       1.0      1        2 (from Handle Animal)
Sense Motive		 7	 7.0	  0	   0
Spot                     1       1.0      0        0
Survival                 2       1.0      0        0
Swim                     3       1.0      2        0
-------------------------------------------------------------
				 46
Never outnumbered (Intimidate 8)  2 (skill trick) - demoralize all opponents within 10'
Timely Misdirection (Bluff 8)     2 (skill trick) - feint (Bluff) to avoid AOO from the opponent

-- ToDo:
Group Fake-out (Bluff 8)
Social Recovery (Bluff 8)
Dismount Attack (Ride 5)
-------------------------- Feats ----------------------------
All armor, all weapon proficiencies (except tower shield)
Skill Focus (Diplomacy) (Marshal) +3 to diplomacy
Protection Devotion (human) - 1/day provide +3 sacred AC bonus for 1 minute

Power Attack 1st
Weapon Focus 3rd
Resounding Blow 6th


Cleave and Combat Reflexes for tactical soldier if allowed


--Item Familiar if fllaws allowed
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------- Auras ----------------------------
Auras (4 minor/2 major)
Determined Caster - +4 to overcome spell resistance
Master of Opportunity - +4 to AC vs. AOO
Over the top - +4 to damage when charging
Motivate Dexterity - +4 to dex checks, dex skill checks and initiative

Motivate Attack - +2 to all attack rolls
Resilient Troops - +2 to all saves
-------------------------------------------------------------


-------------------- Special Abilities ---------------------
Grant Move 1/day - as standard action grant move action to companions within 30'

   Total  / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 18		10	18
w/ shield 20	10	20

Initiative:   +1 (+5 with aura)
BAB:          +5
Melee to hit:  +7
Ranged to hit: +5

*Add +2 for major aura unless otherwise noted*
Fortitude:    +6 = +5 +1(CON)
Reflex:       +4 = +2 +0(DEX)
Will:         +6 = +5 +0(WIS)

Unarmed attack:
to hit:       +7
damage:       1d3+2
critical:     20/x2

MW Morningstar
to hit:		+8
damage: 	1d8+2 (Bludgeon and Pierce)
critical:	20/x2

+1 Keen Falchion of Resounding (Sudden stunning)
Lethal Deadly Masterpiece (adds 150 gp to cost)
to hit: +9
damage: 2d4+3 (Slash)
critical: 14-20/x2 (+2 to confirm)
Full Power Attack 2d4+13

Helm of Tactics		 2000 (1 lb) - 3/day within 60' for 10 rounds +2dmg vs flanked opponents OR +1 to minor aura
Horn of Resilience	 5000 - 2/day within 30' for 5 rounds gain DR 5/- OR +1 to major aura
Falchion +3		11525 (8 lbs)
--------------------------------
			18525

Signet ring (cold iron)   10
MW Coldiron Morningstar  316  (6 lbs)
Masterpiece Full plate 	2500		+8AC ACP:5 35% (50 lbs)
triple thick (DR 2/-), light (-10% weight), double fortified (20%)
Darkwood Shield, heavy wooden 107 gp	+2AC ACP:0 15% (10 lbs)

Acid Flask		 30
Alchemical Fire		 20
Antitoxin		 50	
Tanglefoot bag		 50	4
Thunderstone		 30	1	
Sunrod			  2x5	5x1
-----------------------------------
			3016 gp

Explorer's outfit: 10 (8lbs)
Heavy warhorse 400
Chain Shirt Barding 400 (+4 AC 100lbs  ACP: -2 normal speed
------------------------------------
			3826 gp



[sblock=History]
William was in the army as long as he can remember. His father was successful general leading armies of the Light, cleaning and reclaiming northern reaches of the Valley. After several successful campaigns he became too powerful for some nobles and through subtle machinations in the Valley, George Ferret was declared persona non grata.

Undettered, he made his home in Northlands, living with his wife and her relatives. Soon, his talent was recognized and he once again started leading soldiers, this time units of The Brotherhood. He earned small keep for his victories and was content.

It lasted until one early spring he started campaign on the eastern border when horde of humanoids descended upon Ferret Keep and slaughtered everyone inside, including his wife. His son, William was traveling with him for some time as aide de camp, liutenant in Brotherhood, learning his craft from the best.

Where his father was loud and boisterous, leading by tactical knowledge and physical might, William was quieter, leading by example and diplomacy. He was never one for cavalry charges, but he lead his unit dependably.

George Ferret was broken upon hearing the news of his wife's death. This second crumbling of his life was too much and he lead his army north on vengeance rampage. They traveled fast and light, slaughtering everything they encountered. Until, one day, they crashed into tribal war of orcs. Which prompty turned upon humans in their lands. George made valiant stand, but the outcome was preordained. Finally, the peril removed cloud of wrath and he ordered the troops to fall back as fast as they can. The put William in charge, gave him horn, helm and exchanged armor with him. He then asked for volonteers and charged one last time into the mass of orcs.

William wanted to stay, but his orders were clear. Save as many as you can. Get back into Northlands. Thus, he turned and retreated fighting orcs whole the way to the border. He never fails to feel the pride of seeing black and green flag charging toward the Horde and loss of his mother. But his burning desire to make a name for himself leads him to take risky missions in small teams.

Thus, when the opportunity to kill more humanoids and reclaim more land, he eagerly took his orders and went to meet his new freelance companions.

OOC: I'm thinking he'd be representative of the Brotherhood in the party
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2010)

*Katherine Brightlaw (PF: The Marshalls)*


IC Posting Conventions:
"Color & Quotes" = Speech
_Color & Italics_ = Thoughts


```
Name: Katherine Brightlaw                     Age: 24
 Class: Bard 01/Rogue 02/Sorcerer 02         Height: 5'1" 
  Race: Human                                Weight: 100 lbs
  Size: Medium                                 Hair: Black
Gender: Female                                 Eyes: Jade
 Align: Neutral Good                           Skin: Olive Brown
 Deity: The Light


Str: 10 +0 (00 p)     Level: 05                   XP: 10000
Dex: 15 +2 (03 p)*      BAB: +2                   HP: 41
Con: 13 +1 (03 p)       CMB: +2                  CMD: 14
Int: 16 +3 (07 p)*    Speed: 30'             Dmg Red: 0/anything
Wis: 14 +2 (05 p)      Init: +6            Spell Res: None 
Cha: 15 +2 (07 p)       ACP: -0           Spell Save: NA
                                                 ASF: 15%

* Dex: +2 (Human), Int: +1 (4th Level)


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Dodge  Misc
              21    10    +9     +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    +0     +0

                  Touch AC: 12              Flatfooted AC: 19


Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            01     0     +1          
Ref:             07     5     +2          
Will:            07     5     +2          


Weapon              Attack   Damage   Critical   Special
Knight              +4       1d6+2    19-20/x2   Inf Mod Wnds on Nat 20
Knave               +4       1d6+2    19-20/x2   Sever Limb   on Nat 20
Dagger              +4       1d4      19-20/x2  
Javelin (Thrown)    +0 (4)   1d4         20/x2
Shortbow (Comp MW)  +5       1d6         20/x3


Languages: Aram, Common, Confederation, Dashai, Dashai (Imperial),
           Gaullic (Northern), Gaullic (Southern), Illum, Old Tongue


Racial Traits:
    * +2 Ability Score: Dexterity
    * Bonus Feat: Improved Initiative
    * Skilled: +1 Skill Rank/Level
    * Languages: Any Language other than 'Secret' available as Background


Character Traits:
    * Magical Knack (Bard): Bard Caster Level is +2
    * Magical Knack (Sorc): Sorcerer Caster Level is +2


Class Abilities:
    [U]Bard[/U]
    * Bardic Knowledge: +½ Lvl to KS Checks; Make KS Checks Untrained
    * Bardic Performance: 6 Rnds/Day
      * Countersong
      * Distraction
      * Fascinate
      * Inspire Courage (+1)
    * Cantrips/Spells

    [U]Rogue[/U]
    * Evasion (No Damage if Save vs. Save for ½ Damage)
    * Rogue Talent: Combat Trick (Two Weapon Fighting)
    * Sneak Attack: +1d6 Damage vs. Flanked/Flat-Footed
    * Trapfinding (+ 1/Lvl to Find/Disable Traps)

    [U]Sorcerer[/U]
    * Bloodline Power (Celestial)
      * Heal is Class Skill
      * Summoned Creatures gain DR 1/Evil
      * Heavenly Fire: 1d4+1 Damage (Evil)/Healing (Good) 5x/Day
                       30' Ranged Touch Attack
                       Healing Effective 1/Day/Beneficiary
    * Bonus Feat: Eschew Materials
    * Cantrips/Spellcasting


Feats:
    * Improved Initiative (Human Bonus)
    * Skill Focus: Diplomacy (Lvl 01)
    * Weapon Finesse (Level 03)
    * Two Weapon Fighting (Rogue Trick)
    * Eschew Materials (Sorcerer Bonus)
    * Precise Strike (Level 05)


Spellbooks:
    [I]Bard[/I]
    * 0 Level               * 1st Level
      * Daze                  * Hideous Laughter
      * Lullaby               * Hypnotism
      * Message
      * Read Magic

    [I]Sorcerer[/I]
    * 0 Level               * 1st Level
      * Detect Magic          * Pattern Recognition
      * Disrupt Undead        * Shield
      * Prestidigitation
      * Resistance
      * Touch of Fatigue


Skill Points: 47 (6/8/2 + INT Mod/Lvl; 1 Pt FC)

Skills                    Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics                  6      1       3       2      0   
Appraise                    7      1       3       3      0   
Bluff                       6      1       3       2      0   
Climb                       4      1       3       0      0   
Craft (       )             3      0       0       3      0   
Diplomacy                  12      4       3       2      0   +3 (SF)
Disable Device              7      1       3       2      0   +1 (CB)
Disguise                    6      1       3       2      0   
Escape Artist               6      1       3       2      0   
Fly                         6      1       3       2      0   
Handle Animal               3      1       0       2      0   
Heal                        6      1       3       2      0   
Intimidate                  6      1       3       2      0   
Knowledge (Arcana)          8      1       3       3      0   +1 (CB)
Knowledge (Dngnrng)         8      1       3       3      0   +1 (CB)
Knowledge (Engnrng)         8      1       3       3      0   +1 (CB)
Knowledge (Geography)       8      1       3       3      0   +1 (CB)
Knowledge (History)         8      1       3       3      0   +1 (CB)
Knowledge (Local)           8      1       3       3      0   +1 (CB)
Knowledge (Nature)          8      1       3       3      0   +1 (CB)
Knowledge (Nobility)        8      1       3       3      0   +1 (CB)
Knowledge (Planes)          8      1       3       3      0   +1 (CB)
Knowledge (Religion)        8      1       3       3      0   +1 (CB)
Linguistics                11      5       3       3      0   
Perception                  8      3       3       2      0   
Perform (Acting )           6      1       3       2      0   
Perform (Oratory)           6      1       3       2      0   
Perform (Singing)           6      1       3       2      0   
Profession (Courier/Envoy)  6      1       3       2      0   
Ride                        3      1       0       2      0   
Sense Motive                8      3       3       2      0   
Slight of Hand              6      1       3       2      0   
Spellcraft                  7      1       3       3      0   
Stealth                     6      1       3       2      0   
Survival                    3      1       0       2      0   
Swim                        4      1       3       0      0   
Use Magic Device            6      1       3       2      0   

     * Situational Bonus not included in Total


Money
PP: 00     GP: 150    SP: 00     CP: 00


Equipment                      Cost        Weight
Explorer's Outfit                          
Slabhra Dragan                             05  lb
 (Chain Shirt)
Holy Symbol (Silver)             25 gp     01  lb
Signet Ring (Brightlaw)          05 gp     
Knight (Short Sword)                       02  lb
Knave  (Short Sword)                       02  lb
Dagger (02)                      04 gp     02  lb
Efficient Quiver               1800 gp     02  lb
  Shortbow (MW Composite)       375 gp   
    Arrows (60)                  03 gp      
  Javelins (05)                  05 gp   
Handy Haversack                2000 gp     05  lb
  Cold Weather Outfit            08 gp   
  Entertainer's Outfit           03 gp   
  Nobles Outfit                  75 gp   
  Scholar's Outfit               05 gp   
  Bedroll                        01 sp   
  Winter Blanket                 05 sp   
  Climber's Kit                  80 gp   
  Disguise Kit                   50 gp   
  Thieves' Tools (MW)           100 gp     
  Everburning Torch             110 gp     
  Rope (100' Silk)               20 gp     
  Grappling Hook                 01 gp     
  Flint & Steel                  00 gp     
  Inkpin (02)                    02 sp     
  Ink (Black, 01 Vial)           08 gp     
  Mirror (Small Steel)           10 gp
  Soap (1 lb)                    05 sp

                            Total Weight:  19  lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy    
Max Weight: 0-50   51-100   101-150
```

~~~~~~~

[sblock=Custom Magic]
_Slabhra Dragan_
This extremely light chain shirt is made of a marvelously strong, light metal of unknown orgin. The links are primarily a dull gray color, but there are seven areas on the shirt where glossy black links replace the gray; the patterns of these black links are runes of unknown origin. One of the runes imparts an additional +3 enhancement bonus to the protective value of the shirt; the effects of the other six are not known at this time.

Slabhra Dragan is thin and supple enough to be worn and completely concealed under normal clothing.

_Knight & Knave_
Knight and Knave are a pair of shortswords forged in antiquity by a master Mage-Smith. Knight is primarily a slashing weapon, forged in the fashion of a short Falcata. On a natural 20 Knight severs an appendage from its foe (1d6: 1-2 Head, 3-4 Arm, 5-6 Leg). Knave is a slender thrusting weapon, an oversize filleting knive. On a natural 20 Knave inflicts a Cause Moderate Wounds spell along with any other damage from its attack.

These weapons are heirlooms of the Brightlaw family, passed on to the Brightlaw child in each generation who will carry on the family's long tradition of roaming field work.
[/sblock]

~~~~~~~

[sblock=Coimhe (KEE-vuh)]
While Katherine believes that Coimhe is the descendent of her Great-Uncle Nicodemus' prized warsteed, the truth is far more strange. The magnificent animal is actually a _Nightmare_, found as a colt by Nico on one of the many adventures and trained to his hand. As a result of her training, Coimhe's alignment is True Neutral.

Caoimhe's adventuring and superb training have added a level of Fighter to her abilities, and she has gained the feats and abilities of such. She fights well with her trained partner, doing an additional 1d6 of damage to any attacks made while flanking an opponent with Katherine. Nico outfitted Caoimhe with a set of Elven Chain barding for better protection.

Caoimhe has learned to disguise her demonic heritage through a combination of skill and magic - to the rest of the world she appears as nothing more than a magnificent coal black, superbly trained equine.
[/sblock]

~~~~~~~

[sblock=Background/Appearance/Personality]
_Background_
Born to privilege, the daughter of an extraordinarily wealthy banking family, Katherine benefitted from the finest education in all areas. When she reached an age where her father deemed it appropriate, she left the house to make her way in the world, to further her academic studies with the lessons the world could teach. Armed with her Great Uncle Nicodemus’ marvelous armor and swords and with the gift of a superbly trained mare descended from that same enigmatic ancestor’s famous steed, she took employ as a courier and envoy at large.

For three years she’s been roaming to all corners of the land of the Valley of the Light and every country surrounding it, learning the languages and customs of the various people and rubbing shoulders with the common folk and the nobility alike.

_Appearance_
She is slightly but athletically built, with jet black hair and large, invitingly warm jade green eyes. Full red lips, a small, straight nose and delicate bone structure complete her exotic good looks. She moves with a sultry grace, natural inclination enhanced by years of dance training. Her voice is dulcet, smooth velvet over smokey whiskey.
[/sblock]

~~~~~~~

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 41/41       AC: 21      AC(T): 12  AC(FF): 19   Init: +06
  BAB: 02     CMB/CMD: 02/14     ACP: 00     ASF: 15%  Spot: +08


Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            01     0     +1          
Ref:             07     5     +2          
Will:            07     5     +2          


Weapon              Attack   Damage   Critical   Special
Knight              +4       1d6+2    19-20/x2   Inf Mod Wnds on Nat 20
Knave               +4       1d6+2    19-20/x2   Sever Limb   on Nat 20
Dagger              +4       1d4      19-20/x2   
Javelin (Thrown)    +0 (+4)  1d4         20/x2   
Shortbow (Comp MW)  +5       1d6         20/x3   


Spellbooks:
    [I]Bard[/I]
    * 0 Level (Unlimited)   * 1st Level (2/2 per Day)
      * Daze                  * Hideous Laughter
      * Lullaby               * Hypnotism
      * Message
      * Read Magic

    [I]Sorcerer[/I]
    * 0 Level (Unlimited)   * 1st Level (5/5 per Day)
      * Detect Magic          * Pattern Recognition
      * Disrupt Undead        * Shield
      * Prestidigitation
      * Resistance
      * Touch of Fatigue
```
[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Jul 2, 2010)

*Laughing Bert*

EDIT: temporary fault


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2011)

*Stexird Kranhauser, Dwarf Ranger for "The Dark is Rising"*

These are raw stats not adjusted for race or anything else:
Stat Roll


----------

